# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Pimsleur Progress

## demoiselle

*Pimsleur I* 
I've just completed the first thirty days of the Pimsleur program, while simultaneously working on grammar in textbooks. I thought I'd take a moment to record my thoughts here as I complete each segment.  
First, who I am and what I am doing - I am a theatre student who spent three months in Moscow last spring with minimal (almost zero) Russian backgound. Being there immersed in the theatre culture made me want to return, and begin self-study of the language on my own. I had a tutor in the fall, but now I am on academic leave from grad school to care for my father. I am trying to make up for the tutoring I am missing by doing the Pimsleur program and studying Golosa I and II, the texts used in the first two levels at Middlebury, where I'll be studying this summer. 
So - Pimsleur, Part One. I probably completed the first fifteen lessons last summer, before I got my tutor, and found them very useful for training my tongue to make the proper sounds. Since I am studying alone, I don't have hours of drill, so the patterns of repetition and the thorough approach to learning a very few patterns of speech are very helpful. Although I set the CDs aside in favor of a flesh-and-blood tutor, I did notice that she was very impressed by my pronounciation (calling it "fantastic") - though I assume it was only fantastic in comparisson to the beginning students she met in class. 
The fact that I spent three months listening to Russians in Russia, then two following Russians around over the summer, may have contributed to that, though I can't say I have a natural ear for hearing and reproducing sounds without intensive drilling. If I had, I woukd have learned more easily while I was IN Russia. 
Starting about three weeks ago, I recommensed the Pimsleur 1 program, repeating all the lessons I had done before (lucky, since the program I downloaded online is slightly older than the one I had at school -- more on that later) then moving forward, sometimes doing one, sometimes two per day. I just finished two days ago, and moved on to Pimsleur II. 
The best things about it: 
- Careful and meticulous pronouncation practice. It has helped me train my mouth to make the very different sounds of this language. I pronounce and read other words more easily than I did before, simply because I've had so much drilling. I would predict that by the time I get through 90 days of this, I will be much stronger in pronouciation and better prepared for FORMAL study this summer - at least better than your typical self-study-from-a-book student. 
- Simple, functional scripts. The material has been chosen intelligently, and although the pace is slow, you end up being surprised at how many things you can say and generate with this material. It builds nicely, and by the end of the first thirty days one can say a FEW fairly complex things. 
- The question-response format. Responding to another speaker who is questioning you in Russian (and the tapes use more and more instructions in russian as they advance) does help both with training the ear and the ability to create the appropriate response quickly and without much mental "translating" - this may be almost as useful as the pronounciation practice. 
- Introduction to cases - it isn't taught directly as grammar, but through repetition and recognition. I wouldn't usually agree with this strategy because grammer is so important, but I *do* find that using these recordings in conjunction with textbook study has helped me "feel" what the right cases would be more quickly. 
- Recognition. I listen to music and radio as much as possible, even though my comprehension is low, but it has improved with the use of the Pimsleur tapes. 
Bad Things: 
- The scripts are very consumer-tourist oriented. It leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I am not learning in order to be a better tourist. I don't particularly want to learn how to say "I want to buy something" or "Are the stores open?" - and they wouldn't be my first choices. But then, I feel that way about Golosa too - do I really have to memorize the names of every department in the university before I learn how to say more important things? 
- Some simply stupid phrases. I'm sorry - but "Do you have gas in your car?" "How many rubles per litre?" - I comforted myself by saying that I was drilling the pattern for "У вас в руке / у тебя в кармане" etc, and that could be good to staple into my brain. 
- Prices are out of date. As it is consumer oriented, the tapes deal with buying things in restaurants and stores. The older Pimsleur 1 tapes say wine and beer cost 2000 rubles - whereas a bottle of Baltika beer  cost 17 rubles while I was in Moscow. Thus, the tapes spent a lot of time drilling numbers in the thousands when I could perhaps have used more practice with numbers in the hundreds.  
---
Observed differences between the older Pimsleur I (which I just completed) and the newer (which I partly listened to last summer): 
The older one concentrates on a simpler construction for saying what one wants - which I assume is less polite. It is, however, easier to say as a complete beginner. Also, there is some difference in word order (if I recall correctly), and choice. So, for example, you would have:  *Older Pimsleur I* - Speak and Read Essential Russian I
Вы хотите пить что-нибудь?
Да, Я хочу пить кое-что.
Сколько с меня?  *Newer Pimsleur I*
Вы хотила бы выпить что-нибудь?
Да, Я хотила бы что-то выпить.
Сколька я должна? 
Ok - this is just an example pulled from my memory - and the memory of the newer Pimsleur is six or more months old. Can't double check it, but I thought it might be useful to put down. 
Ok, there you have it. My review of the Pimsleur I tapes. If anyone is interested, I'll continue to update this thread as I move through the other two sets.   
demoiselle

----------


## uno

Pimsleur 1 = Beginner Beginner
Pimsleur 2 = Intermediate Beginner
Pimsleur 3 = Advanced Beginner 
At the end of this $ 1,000 plus program you are still, well a beginner. That's about all I have to say about Pimsleur. Thank you.

----------


## demoiselle

> Pimsleur 1 = Beginner Beginner
> Pimsleur 2 = Intermediate Beginner
> Pimsleur 3 = Advanced Beginner 
> At the end of this $ 1,000 plus program you are still, well a beginner. That's about all I have to say about Pimsleur. Thank you.

 I think you miss the point. The post is about suplimenting self study. To take a year or even a term in college would take much more than $1000, and it is possible to get Pimsleur for free, from libraries, used, or for considerably less than what you quote. The amount of material is small, true, but it is better than nothing. Why such a response when I am trying to give useful information? It doesn't seem very constructive.

----------


## basurero

Thanks for the detailed information! 
I never used Pimsleur, I listened to the first 5 minutes and fell asleep... But now I think I should have done it for the "tongue training" thing...

----------


## uno

> Originally Posted by uno  Pimsleur 1 = Beginner Beginner
> Pimsleur 2 = Intermediate Beginner
> Pimsleur 3 = Advanced Beginner 
> At the end of this $ 1,000 plus program you are still, well a beginner. That's about all I have to say about Pimsleur. Thank you.   I think you miss the point. The post is about suplimenting self study. To take a year or even a term in college would take much more than $1000, and it is possible to get Pimsleur for free, from libraries, used, or for considerably less than what you quote. The amount of material is small, true, but it is better than nothing. Why such a response when I am trying to give useful information? It doesn't seem very constructive.

 Don't be too mean to me. I am going to see you in real life shortly.  ::  Secondly, my being critical about the program is a form of critique and there is something constructive about it. If I had said the following would you have been upset?: 
To me Pimsleur seems to be too simple leaving the introductory student at a still *EXTREMELY* basic level after completing three levels of instruction and over 45 hours of instruction (that doesn't include the workbook audio). 
I was just trying to add some humor to it. It wasn't a personal attack on you or the beloved people that recorded the Pimsleur audio. Besides, I used Pimsleur myself... 
Oh and by the way, I am talking about legally purchasing Pimsleur. Yes, people can go check out say Pimsleur I and go burn it on their computer (which is illegal) or download it from the internet like you mentioned in a previous post (also illegal). 
Most libraries won't carry pimsleur because it's too expensive and if they do by some chance have Pimsleur Russian it's probably going to be the "teaser" version.  
I live in a big city now, and we have Pimsleur Spanish I and that's it.

----------


## demoiselle

> Don't be too mean to me. I am going to see you in real life shortly.  Secondly, my being critical about the program is a form of critique and there is something constructive about it. If I had said the following would you have been upset?: 
> To me Pimsleur seems to be too simple leaving the introductory student at a still *EXTREMELY* basic level after completing three levels of instruction and over 45 hours of instruction (that doesn't include the workbook audio). 
> I was just trying to add some humor to it. It wasn't a personal attack on you or the beloved people that recorded the Pimsleur audio. Besides, I used Pimsleur myself...

 Ah, I understand now. I spent a long time thinking out that post trying to help people - and took your response as simply saying it was a waste to even discuss it. I see that you did not mean that, and I apologize for snapping back. I hope you'll forgive - I didn't intend to be mean. 
It is a lot of investiment (assuming that you pay full price for all three programs) to still be a beginner - but I would have prefered being an advanced beginner when I spent those three months in Moscow, than knowing NOTHING even after the classroom time I had received.  
I've been trying so hard to cover enough material this spring to test into Level 3 this summer - but I think I'll be in Level 2. It's difficult to fix so much information into one's head with so many distractions.  
Have you taken the online grammar test yet?

----------


## demoiselle

> Thanks for the detailed information! 
> I never used Pimsleur, I listened to the first 5 minutes and fell asleep... But now I think I should have done it for the "tongue training" thing...

 It's rather repetitive isn't it? I hope that I find it has actually BEEN as useful as it seems right now. I'll update y'all after Middlebury.  ::

----------


## uno

> Originally Posted by basurero  Thanks for the detailed information! 
> I never used Pimsleur, I listened to the first 5 minutes and fell asleep... But now I think I should have done it for the "tongue training" thing...   It's rather repetitive isn't it? I hope that I find it has actually BEEN as useful as it seems right now. I'll update y'all after Middlebury.

 We'll I'm rather rude on the internet and not like that outside of the internet  :: . You probably won't even be able to figure out who I am in a couple of months. Anyways, sorry! 
Well I have not taken the grammar tests and I'd much rather prefer to delay it as I am studying grammar on my own for a couple hours a day.

----------


## DDT

Well I have done all 3 levels of Pimsleur and I would say that it was more valuable than first year Russian in college, and then some. My pronouciation is better than some third year Russian students i know and that is due mostly to Pimsleur. But i will admit Pimsleur does not teach you a very big vocab......... but that will be up to you anyway, whether you are in college or not.  
My personal opinion is that Pimsleur is ideal for someone who completes the entire course and then   wants to move to Russia and learning the language immersion style.

----------


## uno

> Well I have done all 3 levels of Pimsleur and I would say that it was more valuable than first year Russian in college, and then some. My pronouciation is better than some third year Russian students i know and that is due mostly to Pimsleur. But i will admit Pimsleur does not teach you a very big vocab......... but that will be up to you anyway, whether you are in college or not.  
> My personal opinion is that Pimsleur is ideal for someone who completes the entire course and then   wants to move to Russia and learning the language immersion style.

 Interesting...
I must say I am surprised by your comment DDT.  ::

----------


## BladeStuckin

I have to agree with DDT and demoiselle. 
Pimsluer is a great stepping stone to begin teaching how to pronouce and listen to basic Russian. It is most advantagous for a self taught speaker as demoiselle and DDT mentioned. The misleading aspect of the program is that it does not offer a larger vocabulary in the Advanced programs. 
I found that after the 92 lessons I could understand and speak simple conversations with native speakers and not get laughed at too much.   ::   
I would recommend it for anyone who does not have the ability to talk with a native speaker or tutor.

----------


## demoiselle

> Well I have done all 3 levels of Pimsleur and I would say that it was more valuable than first year Russian in college, and then some. My pronouciation is better than some third year Russian students i know and that is due mostly to Pimsleur. But i will admit Pimsleur does not teach you a very big vocab......... but that will be up to you anyway, whether you are in college or not.  
> My personal opinion is that Pimsleur is ideal for someone who completes the entire course and then   wants to move to Russia and learning the language immersion style.

 I am hoping this is the case. I had five years of french, and I can read resonably well but cannot speak/generate language very easily (though I have an excuse - I haven't had a chance to use it except reading for 8 years). While I was in Russia, when I actually tried to use the few phrases I knew, my pronunciation was so awful that whomever I was speaking to -- however little English they knew -- would ask me to speak English instead.  
Having a strong reading ability in French is good enough for me, since I don't intend to live in France any time soon. But if I'm going to be living there, I'd rather have a very small functional vocabulary than a very large one that only gets me through the newspaper or books, but not to discussion of them, or living.  
I'd like to be able to pronounce well enough to be understood.  
And have you ever noticed how people tend to falsely equate pronounciation with fluency? If you pronounce well, even with a small vocabulary, people tend to be impressed. Funny.

----------


## TATY

I read the Pimsleur site. They claim they can teach you Russian faster than a Russian child learns it. 
But anyway. With books and other stuff they are good. But on their own they only have a limited use. They are good to help pronunciation, but not the one-stop-shop they claim to be.

----------


## demoiselle

> I read the Pimsleur site. They claim they can teach you Russian faster than a Russian child learns it. 
> But anyway. With books and other stuff they are good. But on their own they only have a limited use. They are good to help pronunciation, but not the one-stop-shop they claim to be.

 LOL, if you start the clock running at birth - in three months you will speak far more Russian than a three month old Russian baby.  ::

----------


## DDT

The problem with Pimsleur is that it is such a short course. It is impossible to be fluent after such a shout course. But i can say that if Pinsleur program continued on with hundreds more of CD's I would continue to use them. As I have said somewhere before, Pimsleur is like taking a cab to a nightclub but before getting there the driver dumps you out on the street in a bad part of town.

----------


## TATY

> The problem with Pimsleur is that it is such a short course. It is impossible to be fluent after such a shout course. But i can say that if Pinsleur program continued on with hundreds more of CD's I would continue to use them. As I have said somewhere before, Pimsleur is like taking a cab to a nightclub but before getting there the driver dumps you out on the street in a bad part of town.

 I have wondered what it would be like to learn a language orally and get to a really good standard and then have to learn the write it. I wonder how easy / difficult it would be. 
The Pimsleur site pretty much the first lesson of every course online. 
I just wonder when you learn things like 
Я живу в Англии 
If they explain that Англии is a declined form of the noun. And that Англии by itself doesn't mean England.

----------


## demoiselle

> The problem with Pimsleur is that it is such a short course. It is impossible to be fluent after such a shout course. But i can say that if Pinsleur program continued on with hundreds more of CD's I would continue to use them. As I have said somewhere before, Pimsleur is like taking a cab to a nightclub but before getting there the driver dumps you out on the street in a bad part of town.

 I can imagine after 90 days of work you might feel a wee bit of withdrawl once its all over, too!

----------


## demoiselle

> I just wonder when you learn things like 
> Я живу в Англии 
> If they explain that Англии is a declined form of the noun. And that Англии by itself doesn't mean England.

 Мы живём в Америке. Мы живём в России. Мы живём в Москве. - All these are covered within the first 20 lessons of Pimsleur 1. They do some amount of grammar explanation. Early one, you memorize "in the restaurant" and the narrator explains that the "в" and "е" are what makes it "in the restaurant" instead of "the restaurant." He points out the similar ending changes for countries and cities. However, it isn't an intensive grammar lesson. More like "tips" and then practice speaking the different phrases.  
And they concentrate on their intended audience. They don't make you learn "I live in France" because they suppose their audience is American - so they give you "I live in America" and "I live in Russia." Maybe more nationalities will come later.

----------


## DDT

I think 90 lessons in 90 days is too fast. I think it is better to repeat the same lesson for about 4 days or so.  
The case endings are learnt but they don't tell you  the name of the case you are using but if you are using a textbook aswell and you should be, then you will know what case you are in.

----------


## Haksaw

::  I like the Pimsleur Russian Language program. I must be a very slow learner, but I spend a week on each lesson, listening to it over and over again until I understand 100% and can say everything in the lesson. The cost is very prohibitive, but I downloaded all of Level l, and have now purchased all Levels ll and lll through e-bay for $41 (the local and state library system did not have them). Combined with the on-line Princeton lessons, my Dictionary, and a couple other books I have, I'm happy with my progress.    ::  I "sat in" on a first year Russian language course for 8 weeks while recovering from some surgery, they used Goloca. I think the Goloca books teach a great deal of grammar, but not a lot of vocabulary (check out the size of their dictionary in the back of the books.   ::  I also have and like "Learn Russian the Fast and Fun Way" by Thomas Beyer, Jr. PhD. It's a good supplemental tool for me. I am both the Teacher and the Student; the student thinks the teacher knows nothing, and the teacher thinks the student is too lazy!  ::

----------


## demoiselle

> I like the Pimsleur Russian Language program. I must be a very slow learner, but I spend a week on each lesson, listening to it over and over again until I understand 100% and can say everything in the lesson. 
> (snip) 
> I "sat in" on a first year Russian language course for 8 weeks while recovering from some surgery, they used Goloca. I think the Goloca books teach a great deal of grammar, but not a lot of vocabulary (check out the size of their dictionary in the back of the books.

 I don't think you're slow at all. I moved quickly through the first 30 days only because I have been exposed to russian at a low level for over a year, including three months in Moscow. Most of those phrases and sounds were familiar. Now that I'm into the second 30 days, I'm running into more things I've never said before and I think I'll have to repeat each lesson at least once to be solid.  
I'm going through the Golosa books now . . . I'm not sure about them. I don't think they're very good on self-study because so many of the exercises depend on partners to talk with, or role-play in class. It's not the most motivating way to self-study. Plus, I am very annoyed by the kind of material presented and the order it is presented - I don't see why I have to learn all the departments in a school so early, for instance. Grammatical concepts are sprinkled in very gradually, very piecemeal. I prefer the books which present each concept as a whole.  
But best of all I liked the structure of the Harvard first year course my tutor was using with me . . . I wish I still had access to her and to those materials. When I get back to grad school . . .

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Haksaw   I like the Pimsleur Russian Language program. I must be a very slow learner, but I spend a week on each lesson, listening to it over and over again until I understand 100% and can say everything in the lesson. 
> (snip) 
> I "sat in" on a first year Russian language course for 8 weeks while recovering from some surgery, they used Goloca. I think the Goloca books teach a great deal of grammar, but not a lot of vocabulary (check out the size of their dictionary in the back of the books.   I don't think you're slow at all. I moved quickly through the first 30 days only because I have been exposed to russian at a low level for over a year, including three months in Moscow. Most of those phrases and sounds were familiar. Now that I'm into the second 30 days, I'm running into more things I've never said before and I think I'll have to repeat each lesson at least once to be solid.  
> I'm going through the Golosa books now . . . I'm not sure about them. I don't think they're very good on self-study because so many of the exercises depend on partners to talk with, or role-play in class. It's not the most motivating way to self-study. Plus, I am very annoyed by the kind of material presented and the order it is presented - I don't see why I have to learn all the departments in a school so early, for instance. Grammatical concepts are sprinkled in very gradually, very piecemeal. I prefer the books which present each concept as a whole.  
> But best of all I liked the structure of the Harvard first year course my tutor was using with me . . . I wish I still had access to her and to those materials. When I get back to grad school . . .

 Use Nicholas Browns "New Pengiun Russian Course for Beginners". It's probably the best for self study.

----------


## jimita

> And have you ever noticed how people tend to falsely equate pronounciation with fluency? If you pronounce well, even with a small vocabulary, people tend to be impressed. Funny.

 Yup. In my immersion-style French class in college I remember being picked to read aloud. I stumbled through it and then the teacher said "tu lis bon, Jeanette!" Sounded like I did, but I had no clue WHAT I had read.

----------


## Orpheus

I finished Pimsleur I yesterday, I assume I've been using the old one from your examples. I'm using it for vocab, and to get more of a feel with the case system although I already know it. I also have Golosa, but only the second edition. It's teaching me things I've already known, but it's pretty good. Unfortunately, I don't have the tapes nor workbook. Question though, I like to write a lot in russian on my LJ, and often I translate things literally. For example, I might say ,"В неделе" instead of "Через неделю". Do you think the program teaches enough grammar for one to know how to say something like ,"In a week" and the different cases for за and any other preposition you encounter in the program? And know you how many words the program teaches? As for tongue excercises, can you say "пять" accurately? I can't get the russian accent on it, so I wind up sounding ukrainian. If you can get that, then you're a god to me untill I finally get it down and pat. Also, I wish to attend Middleburry, but I'm pretty far from wherever it is, I believe. Do you know what the school requires class and grade wise? If I can't actually get into the college, I'd definately attempt to get into it's lingual summer program.

----------


## kwatts59

> I finished Pimsleur I yesterday, ...

 So what is the verdict on Pimsleur?
Good, Bad or Ugly?

----------


## basurero

ugly, but not in a bad way

----------


## BlackMage

> And have you ever noticed how people tend to falsely equate pronounciation with fluency? If you pronounce well, even with a small vocabulary, people tend to be impressed. Funny.

 Because if you just walk up to them and say, "Привеееет, как она?" perfectly, they have no reason to think you AREN't fluent. 
But if you walk up and say something really wordy and perfect but with a terrible accent, they'll just group you with every other foreigner who doesn't know a thing.

----------


## Chuvak

> I finished Pimsleur I yesterday, I assume I've been using the old one from your examples. I'm using it for vocab, and to get more of a feel with the case system although I already know it. I also have Golosa, but only the second edition. It's teaching me things I've already known, but it's pretty good. Unfortunately, I don't have the tapes nor workbook. Question though, I like to write a lot in russian on my LJ, and often I translate things literally. For example, I might say ,"В неделе" instead of "Через неделю". Do you think the program teaches enough grammar for one to know how to say something like ,"In a week" and the different cases for за and any other preposition you encounter in the program? And know you how many words the program teaches? As for tongue excercises, can you say "пять" accurately? I can't get the russian accent on it, so I wind up sounding ukrainian. If you can get that, then you're a god to me untill I finally get it down and pat. Also, I wish to attend Middleburry, but I'm pretty far from wherever it is, I believe. Do you know what the school requires class and grade wise? If I can't actually get into the college, I'd definately attempt to get into it's lingual summer program.

 You can say "в неделе"
FAI: В неделе 7 дней.  ::

----------


## Haksaw

kwatts59 asked    

> So what is the verdict on Pimsleur? 
> Good, Bad or Ugly?[quote:1f5x3ygn]  The answer is good! Nothing by itself is going to teach you fluency in any language. But Pimsleurs courses will help you along the way........

 [/quote:1f5x3ygn]

----------


## demoiselle

> I finished Pimsleur I yesterday, I assume I've been using the old one from your examples. I'm using it for vocab, and to get more of a feel with the case system although I already know it. I also have Golosa, but only the second edition. It's teaching me things I've already known, but it's pretty good. Unfortunately, I don't have the tapes nor workbook. Question though, I like to write a lot in russian on my LJ, and often I translate things literally. For example, I might say ,"В неделе" instead of "Через неделю". Do you think the program teaches enough grammar for one to know how to say something like ,"In a week" and the different cases for за and any other preposition you encounter in the program? And know you how many words the program teaches? As for tongue excercises, can you say "пять" accurately? I can't get the russian accent on it, so I wind up sounding ukrainian. If you can get that, then you're a god to me untill I finally get it down and pat. Also, I wish to attend Middleburry, but I'm pretty far from wherever it is, I believe. Do you know what the school requires class and grade wise? If I can't actually get into the college, I'd definately attempt to get into it's lingual summer program.

 Hello Orpheus. I can't make a final judgement about Pimsleur yet. I'm halfway through the second part (Lesson 15) and I don't expect to have a clear idea of how it has helped me until I get to Middlebury and hear what the teachers have to say. I'm a bit behind where I want to be due to a family situation. However, if my tutor has any new comments when I get back to Cambridge, I'll let you know.  
I am strugling with пять also - I think I get it right sometimes, but most of the time it doesn't come out right. It's one of the trickier sounds for me. I'll keep working. 
I don't think that Middlebury's language schools (for the summer) require a certain grade. However, I think they do require or strongly prefer that you have finished high school because of the rigor of the program. The language schools admit on a rolling basis, so the earlier in the year that you apply, the better your chances. That's why I applied in December!

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   I am on level one of the old version of Pimsleur.  I have been taking notes so I can study the written language also.  Is it legal to post the notes here?  If so, should I post them with mistakes/omissions or does someone want to proofread them first? 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## basurero

They have stolen enough of your money already, so just post them   ::

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
Some notes I have been taking for the Pimsleur lessons.  Please help me to correct my many mistakes.  The cases are mine as Pimsleur doesn't discuss them.  Abbreviations are: 
n.c. - nominative case - именительный падеж.
p.c. - prepositional case – предложный падеж.
a.c. - accusitive case – винительный падеж.
g.c. - genitive case - родительный падеж.
d.c. - dative case – дательный падеж.
i.c. - instrumental case – творительный падеж.  
Level 3 – Lesson 23 
У меня должна быть важная встреча с президентом (i.c.). – I'm supposed to have an important meeting with the president.  Pimsleur says it that way but...
У меня должна состояться (it's better) важная встреча с президентом (i.c.).  
Работа его (g.c.) брата (g.c.). - His brother's job.
Вы сможете поговорить с ним/ней (i.c.) в полседьмого (g.c.). - You will be able to have a discussion with him/her at half past six.
Когда должен вернуться президент? - When is the president supposed to return?
Мне (d.c.) нужно открыть счёт в банке (p.c.). - I need to open a bank account.
Сестра моего/моей (g.c.) друга/подруги (g.c.) работает недалеко оттуда. - My good friend's sister works not far from there.
Сестра вашего друга/вашей подруги (g.c.). - Your good friend's sister.
Седьмого августа (g.c. of август). - On the seventh of August. 
 Где работает сестра вашего друга/вашей подруги (g.c.)? - Where does your good friend's sister work?
Попробуйте приехать ещё раз завтра. - Try to come again tomorrow.
Да, телефон на столе (p.c. of стол). - Yes the telephone is on the table.
Когда должен/должна позвонить твой друг/твоя подруга? - When is your good friend supposed to call?
Когда он должен позвонить? - When is he supposed to call?
Моего друга/Моей подруги (g.c.) нет дома. - My friend is not at home. 
Моего друга/Моей подруги (g.c.) нет дома. - My friend is not at home.   
Level 3 – Lesson 22  
Я не мог/могла позвонить тебе (d.c.). - I couldn't call you (to a friend).
Я не мог/могла найти твой (a.c.) номер телефона. (g.c.). - I couldn't find your phone number.
У меня (g.c.) сейчас новый номер. - I have a new number now.   Can it also be said like this?  
У меня (g.c.) новый номер сейчас.   The first variant is better.
В прошлом (p.c.) году (p.c.) мне (d.c.) нужна была работа. - Last year I needed a job.
В этом (p.c.) году (p.c.) я смог/смогла найти другую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - This year I was able to find a different job.
Брат моего/моей (g.c.) знакомого/знакомой (g.c.) смог мне (d.c.) помочь найти эту (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - My friend's brother was able to help me to find this job.
Кем (i.c.) ты работал/работала? - As whom did you work?
Кем (i.c.) ты сейчас работаешь? - As whom do you work now?  Can it also be said like this?
Кем (i.c.) ты работаешь сейчас?   Yes.
Ему (d.c.) нравится эта работа. - He likes this job.
Я должен/должна спросить тебя (a.c.). - I must ask you.
Сейчас полдвенадцатого (g.c.). - Now it's half past eleven.
Двенадцатого (g.c.) декабря (g.c. of декабрь) – on the 12th of December.
В прошлом (p.c.) году (p.c.) он был здесь летом. – Last year he was here in the summertime.  Pimsleur says it like that but...
Какой-то неествественный порядок слов (imho). Лучше сказать "Он был здесь летом в прошлом году" или "В прошлом году летом он здесь был" (зависит от того, что ты хочешь подчеркнуть: более важное надо ставить в конец предложения)
Его (g.c.) не будет здесь летом. - He will not be here in the summertime.  Pimsleur says it like that but...
"Летом его здесь не будет" sounds better to me
Моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.) не будет в Москве (p.c.) двенадцатого (g.c.) декабря (g.c. of декабрь). - My husband will not be in Moscow on the 12th of December.
Его (g.c.) сейчас нет в Москве (p.c.)? – He's not in Moscow now?
Двадцатого (g.c.). - On the twentieth.
Что ты не понимаешь? - What don't you understand?
Какого (g.c.) числа (g.c. of число)? - On which date?
Его брата (g.c.) нет в Москве (p.c.). - His brother is not in Moscow.
Ты можешь отвезти меня (a.c.) в аэропорт, чтобы (я могла) встретить брата (a.c.) моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.)? - Can you bring me to the airport in order to meet my husband's brother?
Мой друг смог мне (d.c.) помочь. – My good friend was able to help me.
Двадцатого (g.c.) августа (g.c. of август). - On the twentieth of August.  
Level 3 – Lesson 21  
Брат моего/моей (g.c.) знакомого/знакомой (g.c.) должен прилететь в аэропорт. - My friend's brother is supposed to land at the airport.
У вас есть место, чтобы поставить её? - (Referring to a car) Do you have a place to put it?
Его (g.c.) нет в Москве (p.c.). – He's not in Moscow.
Может быть, я могу сейчас взять машину (a.c.)? - Maybe I can take the car now?
Я смогла приехать на этой (p.c.) машине (p.c.). - I was able to arrive in this car (a female is talking).
Я не знал, что это ваша машина. - I didn't know that this is your car.
Моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.) нет в Москве (p.c.). - My husband is not in Moscow.
Мой муж давно купил эту (a.c.) машину (a.c.). - My husband bought this car long ago.
Недавно он уехал в Санкт-Петербург. – Not long ago he left for St. Petersburg.
Его (g.c.) не будет в Москве (p.c.). - He will not be in Moscow.
Он работает инженером (i.c.) – He works as an engineer.  
Level 3 – Lesson 20  
Поэтому мне (d.c.) нужно спросить его (a.c.). - For that reason I need to ask him.
в следующий раз – next time.
в следующий вторник – next Tuesday.
За своим (i.c.) домом (i.c.). - Behind my (one's) house.
платить за место - to pay for a place.
Pimsleur says: за can mean «in exchange for» or «behind».  Depending on the context.
Вы сможете найти место за своим (i.c.) домом (i.c.)? - Will you be able to find a place behind your house?
Зимой трудно найти место, чтобы поставить машину (a.c.). - In the winter it's difficult to find a place to put the car.
Я смогу найти место за гостиницей (i.c.). – I will be able to find a place behind the hotel.
Но завтра я не смогу поехать на работу (a.c.). - But tomorrow I will not be able to drive to work.
Я должен поговорить со своим/своей (i.c.) знакомым/знакомой (i.c.). – I must have a discussion with my (male/female)  friend.
Брат моего/моей (g.c.) знакомого/знакомой (g.c.) должен приехать в Москву (a.c.). - My (male/female) friends brother is supposed to come to Moscow.
Ему (d.c.) была нужна хорошая работа. – He needed a good job.
Ему (d.c.) нужно было найти хорошую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - He needed to find a good job.
Он собирается работать в Москве (p.c.) каждый день. - He's going to work in Moscow every day.
Он ездит сюда каждый год. - He travels to here every year.
ещё раз – yet again (Pimsleur says but I'm not sure about "yet again". "Еще раз" means "once more, once again").
Да, во вторник (a.c.) второго (g.c. of второй) декабря (g.c. of декабрь). - Yes on Tuesday the 2nd of December.
Он должен приехать второго (g.c. of второй) декабря (g.c. of декабрь) и уехать пятого (g.c. of пятый). - He is supposed to arrive on the 2nd of December and to leave on the 5th of December.  
Level 3 – Lesson 19  
Я смогу ездить на работу (a.c.) на метро. - I will be able to travel to work by subway.
Президент нашей (g.c.) компании. – The president of our company.
Я не знал об этом (p.c.). - I didn't know about that.
Вы работаете в этом (p.c.) банке (p.c.). - You work in this bank.
Вы сможете ездить на машине нашей (g.c.) компании. - You will be able to travel in our company's car.
в этом (p.c.) банке (p.c.). - in this bank.
рядом с этим (i.c.) банком (i.c.). - near this bank.
Я работаю в этом (p.c.) банке (p.c.). - I have been working in this bank.   But...
Я работаю = I work (now) 
I have been working = Я работал(а)
Я нашёл эту (a.c.) работу (a.c.) несколько недель (g.c. plural) назад. - I found this job a few weeks ago.
в прошлом (p.c.) году (p.c.). - last year (literally in the last year).
Я там работал в прошлом (p.c.) году (p.c.). - I worked there last year.
Я мог. - I was able to (or I could have but didn't).
Я смог. - I was able to and did.
В прошлом (p.c.) году (p.c.) я смог поехать в Америку (a.c.). - Last year I was able to go to America.
Я мог поехать туда раньше, но раньше у меня было слишком много работы (g.c. of работа). - I could have gone to there earlier but earlier I had too much work.
Там будет ещё один человек. - Yet another person will be there (literally over there will be yet one person).   But...
Not "yet one", but "else one"
Вам (d.c.) нужна машина? - Do you need a car?  
Level 3 – Lesson 18  
Сейчас я работаю совсем рядом со своим (i.c.) домом (i.c.). - Now I work absolutely near my house.
со своей (i.c.) знакомой (i.c.) - with one's female friend.
Вы работаете рядом со своим (i.c.) домом (i.c.)? - Do you work near your house?
Месяц назад я нашёл хорошую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - A month ago I found a good job.
Что вы там делаете? - What are you doing there?
С кем (i.c.) вы работаете? - With whom do you work?
Кем (i.c.) вы работаете? - As whom do you work?
Им (d.c.) нужно найти кого-нибудь. - They need to find someone.
Я там работаю переводчиком (i.c.). - I work there as an interpreter.
Ему (d.c.) нужно учить английский язык. - He needs to learn the English language.
Вы сможете ему (d.c.) помочь? - Will you be able to help him?
с господином (i.c.) (name in i.c.) .... - with Mr. ...  
Level 3 – Lesson 17  
Куда нужно идти, чтобы прийти в Парк Горького (g.c.). - (Referring to an arrival by foot) To where is it necessary to be going in order to arrive at Gorky Park.
Туда лучше ехать на метро. - To there it's better to be driving by subway.
Мне (d.c.) больше нравится ходить пешком, особенно если погода хорошая. - I prefer to take walks especially if the weather is good.
Особенно после того (g.c.), как я приехал в Москву (a.c.). - Especially after I have arrived in Moscow.
До того (g.c.), как вернуться в Америку (a.c.). - Before returning to America.
На метро он мог бы приехать туда через десять минут. - By subway he would be able to come to there in ten minutes.
Если идти пешком, нужно намного больше времени (g.c.). - If to be going on foot you need much more time.
Раньше я ездил на машине (p.c.) своей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.). - Earlier I traveled in my (female) friends car.
Муж вашей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.) сейчас не может вам (d.c.) помочь?  Your friends husband now can't help you?
Полчаса будет достаточно? - Will half an hour be enough?
Для этого (g.c.) нужно больше времени (g.c.). - For that more time is necessary.
Ни полчаса, ни сорок минут не будет достаточно. - Neither half an hour nor forty minutes will be enough.  But...
Better: Ни получаса, ни сорока минут не хватит. 
они говорили – they said.
мне (d.c.) говорили - they said to me (to me was said).
Недалеко оттуда есть банк «Российский кредит». - Not far from there is the bank of Russian credit.
Вы сможете мне (d.c.) помочь? - Will you be able to help me?
Вы сможете мне (d.c.) сказать, как найти этот (a.c.) банк? - Will you be able to tell me how to find this bank?
Вам (d.c.) нужно идти ("пойти" or "повернуть" is better) направо, а потом вы скоро увидите банк.  (Pimsleur says it like that but... (и _ вы скоро увидите банк.) – You need to be going to the right and afterwards you will soon see the bank.
президент – president.
Тогда вам (d.c.) нужно поговорить с президентом (i.c.). - Then you need to have a discussion with the president.
президент компании – president of the company.
Хорошо, попробуйте позвонить ей (d.c.). - OK try to call her.  
Level 3 – Lesson 16  
Когда вы приедете на работу (a.c.)? - When will you come to work?
Когда вы приехали в Москву (a.c.)? - When did you arrive in Moscow?
Это машина её (g.c.) мужа (g.c.). - It's her husband's car.
Ему (d.c.) не нужно ездить на машине (p.c.). - He doesn't need to travel by car.
Какая у него работа? - What's his job?
Он переводчик. - He's an interpreter.
Он говорит по-русски, по-английски и по-немецки. – He speaks Russian, English and German.
Я не говорю ни по-английски, ни по-немецки. - I speak neither English nor German.
У вашей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.) - At your (female acquaintance) friends.
Муж вашей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.) - переводчик? - Your friend's husband is an interpreter?
Нам (d.c.) нужно найти кого-нибудь кто хорошо говорит по-английски и по-немецки. - We need to find someone who speaks English and German well.  Can the end also be: кто говорит по-английски и по-немецки хорошо. ??? NO!!!
Нашей компании нужен переводчик. - Our company needs an interpreter.
Поэтому (or "по этой причине") нам (d.c.) нужен новый переводчик. - For that reason we need a new interpreter.
на следующей неделе – next week.
через месяц - in a month.
Он приедет в Москву (a.c.) через месяц. - He will arrive (come to) in Moscow in a month.
Он хочет найти другую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - He wants to find a different job.
Вы уже поговорили с ним/ней (i.c.)? - Did you already have a discussion with him/her?
Мне (d.c.) нужно поговорить с ним/ней (i.c.). – I need to have a discussion with him/her.
Вы увидите его через месяц. - You will see him in a month.
Нам (d.c.) ещё много нужно сделать. - We still need to get a lot done.  
Level 3 – Lesson 15  
Что вы будете делать сегодня вечером (i.c.)? - What will you be doing this evening?
Мне (d.c.) будет нужно поужинать. - I will need to have supper.   but...
Мне (d.c.) нужно будет поужинать.
Вам (d.c.) тоже было бы хорошо что-нибудь поесть. - For you also it would be good to eat anything.
Это хороший ресторан. - It's a good restaurant.
Это хорошая идея. - That's a good idea.
Вам (d.c.) больше нравится другой ресторан? - Do you perfer a different restaurant?
Нет, у меня есть другая идея. - No I have a different idea.
Какая у вас идея? - Which (at your place) idea do you have?
Мы с мужем (i.c.) хотели пригласить вас (a.c.) к себе (d.c.) домой. - My husband and I wanted to invite you to our house.
Но мне (d.c.) будет трудно найти ваш (a.c.) дом. - But it will be difficult to find your building.
По какой (p.c.) улице (p.c.) мне (d.c.) нужно ехать? – Along what street do I need to be driving?
Давайте поедем туда в моей (p.c.) машине (p.c). - Let's drive to there in my car.
Вы должны ещё что-нибудь сделать сегодня? - Must you get anything else done today?
Какая у вас машина? - Which car do you have?
Это машина моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.). - It's my husband's car (car of my husband).
Машина вашего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.)? - Your husband's car?
На какой (p.c.) машине (p.c.) ваш муж ездит на работу (a.c.)? - In what car does your husband travel to work?
Ему (d.c.) нужно было остаться там. - He needed to stay there.
Рядом с этим (i.c.) домом (i.c.) есть большая река. - Near this building is a big river.
Рядом с этой (i.c.) гостиницей (i.c.). - Near this hotel.
Но я попробую (future) позвонить ему (d.c.) до этого (g.c.). - But I will try to call him before that.
Я попробую сделать это в полпятого. - I will try to get that done at 4:30.
После того (g.c.), как банк будет закрыт. - After the bank will be closed.
Все знают, как найти этот (a.c.) банк. - Everyone knows how to find this bank.
После того (g.c.), как вы приедете туда. - After you arrive to there.  
Level 3 – Lesson 14  
Вам (d.c.) уже пора ехать в музей. - It's already time for you to be driving to the museum.
Пока он ещё не закрыт. - While it (museum) still isn't closed.
Может быть, ей (d.c.) нужно ещё что-нибудь делать. - Maybe she needs to be doing anything else.  But...
Правильно будет: Может быть, ей нужно делать что-то совсем другое.
Вы можете встретить меня (a.c.) перед (ним/ней i.c.)? - Can you meet me in front of it?
Когда вы будете готовы (готов/а/о/ы)? – When will you be ready?
Когда ты будешь готов/готова? 
до того (g.c.) как – before (doing something).
До того (g.c.) как поехать туда. - Before driving to there.
Когда нам (d.c.) нужно приехать в музей? – When do we need to arrive at the museum?
До того (g.c.) как пойти в музей, нам (d.c.) будет нужно купить билеты. - Before going to the museum we will need to buy tickets.   But...
До того (g.c.) как пойти в музей, нам (d.c.) нужно будет купить билеты.
Нам (d.c.) лучше прийти туда в полпятого. - It's better for us to arrive to there at half past four (half of the fifth).
Да, но лучше приехать туда немного раньше. - Yes but it's better to come to there a little earlier.
Тогда нам (d.c.) уже нужно ехать. - Then we already need to be driving.
рядом с ним/ней (i.c.) - near it.
Рядом с домом (i.c.) должна быть большая река. - Near the building is supposed to be a big river.  
Level 3 – Lesson 13  
Я согласен с вами (i.c.) - I agree with you.
Мне кажется, что вы немного устали. - It seems to me that you are a little tired.
Я думал – I thought.
Я ещё не думал об этом (p.c.). - I haven't yet thought about that.
Через полчаса я уеду в гостиницу (a.c.). - In half an hour I will leave for the hotel.
Оттуда можно ходить на работу (a.c.) пешком. - From there it's possible to walk to work on foot.
Can the sentence above also be said: Оттуда можно ходить на работу (a.c.). ??????But mean: From there it's possible to walk to work.
Да, и это лучше, потому что ходить и есть пешком. Кстати, как и в английском. 
Почему вы должны уехать так быстро? - Why must you leave so quickly?   Pimsleur says it like that but...
Почему вы должны уехать так скоро?
Я хочу прочитать книгу (a.c.). - I want to read a book.  Pimsleur says it that way but...
Я хочу читать книгу (a.c.).
У меня в гостинице (p.c.) есть хорошая книга. - I have a good book in the hotel.
Я мог/могла бы посмотреть эту (a.c.) книгу (a.c.) сегодня вечером (i.c.). – I would be able to look at this book this evening.
Я мог/могла бы посмотреть её через полчаса. – I would be able to look it (referring to a book) in half an hour.
полвторого – half past one or half of the second.
Уже полвторого. - It's already half past one.
Да, почему вы спрашиваете об этом (p.c.)? - Yes why are you asking about that?
сделать – to get done.
Может быть, он/она ещё должен/должна что-нибудь сделать. - Maybe he/she still must get something done.
Что вы хотите делать сегодня? - What do you want (to be doing) to do today?
У неё всегда много работы (g.c. of работа). - She always has a lot of work.
Я думал, что мы должны были пойти в музей. - I thought that we were supposed to go to the museum.
Эрмитаж – Hermitage (museum).
Я ничего не могу сделать сегодня. – I can't get anything done today.  Pimsleur says it like that but...
Сегодня я ничего не успею.
Если вы согласны. - If you agree.
Музей скоро будет закрыт. - The museum will soon be closed.  Pimsleur says it like that but...
Музей скоро закроется.  is better.
Но магазины не ещё закрыты. - But the stores are not yet closed.  Pimsleur says it like that but...
Но магазины ещё не закрыты. - Но магазины ещё открыты.   
Level 3 – Lesson 12 
Вы помните, как найти эту (a.c.) улицу (a.c.)? – Do you remember how to find this street?
Как называется эта (n.c.) улица (n.c.)? - What is this street called?
Как она (n.c.) называется? - What's it called (referring to a hotel)?
Вы помните её (a.c.) адрес? - Do you remember it's address (referring to a hotel)?
Трудно найти эту (a.c.) улицу (a.c.). - It's difficult to find this street.
Я в России (p.c.) уже несколько недель (g.c. plural). - I have been in Russia already a few weeks.
Я не очень много знаю о Санкт-Петербурге (p.c.). I don't know very much about St. Petersburg.
Can it also be said like: Я не знаю очень много о Санкт-Петербурге (p.c.)??  Hm.. Yes, but it sounds much worse
Но мне (d.c.) очень нравится этот город. - But I like this city very much.
Вы помните эту (a.c.) улицу (a.c.)? – Do you remember this street?
Да, кажется, я помню её – Yes it seems I remember it.
Я ездил много раз по этой улице (p.c.).– I traveled many times along this street.
Я ездил на работу (a.c.). - I traveled to work.
Да, у меня (g.c.) была хорошая работа. - Yes I had a good job.
Я не мог найти хорошую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - I wasn't able to find a good job.
Но у меня (g.c.) сейчас есть хорошая работа. - But now I have a good job.
Я купил хорошую (a.c.) машину (a.c.), чтобы ездить на работу (a.c.). - I bought a good car in order to travel to work.
Я поеду в гостиницу (a.c.) на такси. – I will drive to the hotel by taxi.
Я должен/должна вернуться на работу (a.c.). - I'm supposed to return to work.
Мне (d.c.) скоро будет нужно поехать на работу (a.c.). – I soon will need to drive to work.
Моя работа рядом с гостиницей (i.c.). – My job is near the hotel.
Что ещё есть на этой (p.c.) улице (p.c.)? - What else is on this street?
Pimsleur says besides meaning yet and still, ещё can also mean else.
На этой (p.c.) улице (p.c.) есть кафе С. - On this street is the cafe S.
перед – in front of.
Перед кафе должен быть большой магазин. - In front of the cafe is supposed to be a big store.
Перед гостиницей (i.c.). - In front of the hotel.
Перед магазином (i.c.). - In front of the store.
Рядом с магазином (i.c.). - Near the store.
Рядом с ней есть другой магазин. - Near it (train station) is a different store.
который – which or which one.
Магазинб который называется Пассаж. - A store which is called Pasash.
Который час? - What time is it?  Literally «which one hour».
Магазин, который работает до восьми (g.c.) часов. - A store that works until 8 o'clock.
Улица, которая (fem. of который) была перед гостиницей (i.c.). - The street which was in front of the hotel.   but - Why "была"? Where is it now??
Поэтому я думаю, что вам (d.c.) лучше. - For that reason I think that it's better for you.   but...
Поэтому я думаю, что так будет лучше для вас.   
Level 3 – Lesson 11  
через полчаса – in half an hour.
называться – to be called (inanimate objects).
Как называется этот магазин? – What's the name of this store?
Я иногда хожу туда. - I sometimes walk to there.
Я сейчас иду туда, чтобы купить книгу (a.c.). - I am now going to there in order to buy a book.
+ ,мне нужно купить книгу. 
Для моего/моей (g.c.) знакомого/знакомой (g.c.) в Санкт-Петербурге (p.c.). - For my friend (acquaintance) in St. Petersburg.
он ездил – he traveled. + он путешествовал 
Этот человек ездил ко мне (d.c.) в гости. - This person traveled to visit me.  but...
Этот человек приезжал ко мне (d.c.) в гости. - This person traveled to visit me. 
Этот человек часто ездил ко мне в гости. 
**********
Он приехал ко мне (d.c.) домой несколько недель (g.c. plural) назад. - He arrived at my house a few weeks ago.  but...
Он приехал ко мне (d.c.) несколько недель (g.c. plural) тому назад. (можно без "домой")
***********
Пока он был здесь. - While he was here.
Он купил эту (a.c.) книгу (a.c.)? - Did he buy this book?
двести – two hundred.
поэтому – for that reason.
Поэтому я хочу купить эту (a.c.) книгу (a.c.) для него (g.c.). - For that reason I want to buy this book for him.
Я согласен. - I agree.  
Level 3 – Lesson 10  
По какой улице (p.c.)? - Along which street?
По этой улице (p.c.). - Along this street.
Будет можно ("можно будет" sounds better) увидеть гостиницу (a.c.). - It will be possible to see the hotel.
Через несколько минут вы увидите гостиницу (a.c.). - In a few minutes you will see the hotel.
Там можно найти место, чтобы поставить машину (a.c.). - There it's possible to find a place to put the car.
Вы поедете туда на своей (p.c.) машине (p.c.)? - Will you drive to there in your car?
Потому что у меня нет машины (g.c.) - Because I have no car.
Зато у меня есть машина (n.c.). - On the other hand I have a car.
Рядом с гостиницей (i.c.). - Near (nearby with the hotel) the hotel.
Можно найти место рядом с ней (i.c.). - It's possible to find a place near it (referring to the hotel).
в Москве (p.c.), о Москве (p.c.) - in Moscow, about Moscow.
Я немного знаю о России (p.c.). - about Russia.
Вы знаете Тверскую (a.c. of Тверская) улицу (a.c.)? - Do you know T. street?  
Spelling rule: after к, г, х, ж, ч, ш, щ, ц write а and у, never я or ю.
Я могу отвезти вас (a.c.) на Тверскую (a.c.) улицу (a.c.). - I can bring you to T. street.
на Тверской (p.c. of Тверская) улице (p.c.) - on T. street.
Рядом с улицей (i.c.) - Near the street.
Театр рядом с этой (i.c.) улицей (i.c.)? - Is the theatre near this street?  
Level 3 – Lesson 9  
было бы – it would be (was would).
Мне (d.c.) было бы интересно. - For me it would be interesting.
давайте – let's.
Давайте поедем туда. - Let's drive to there.
Он живёт на этой (p.c.) улице (p.c.). - He lives on this street.
Это для нас (g.c.). - It's for us.
Lesson practice:
I don't know how the weather is supposed to be.
I had much more (referring to work) than yesterday.
I wasn't able to leave.
I will be there until 7 o'clock.
I can take you (взять вас) with me (with one).
Can you take me with you (with one)?
On which street?
Along which street?
Would it be difficult to find his house?
We don't need to pay for it.  
Level 3 – Lesson 8  
У тебя с собой есть немного денег (g.c.)?   - Do you have some money with you (with one)?
Не так много, как у тебя. - Not as much as you have.
почти - almost.
И я почти ничего не помню. - And I remember almost nothing.
Большой театр - Bolshoi Theatre.
Вы хотите пойти в театр? - Do you want to go to the theatre?
Хорошо, что мы поговорили об этом (p.c.) – It's good that we had a discussion about that.
У моей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.) большой дом. - My friend (female acquaintance) has a big house.
Не пойти ли нам к ней (d.c.) домой? - What if we go to her house (place)?
место – place.
Трудно найти место – It's difficult to find a place.
поставить – to put.
Чтобы поставить машину (a.c.). - (In order to) Put the car.
Я хотел/хотела купить машину (a.c.). - I wanted to buy a car.
платить – to pay.
за место – in exchange for a place.
Чтобы платить за место. - In order to pay for a place.
Lesson practice:
No I don't remember that.  (use об этом (p.c.))
I don't know how to be going (идти) from here to there.
On the other hand I know what to do.
I had not enough money.
You will not be the first.
I think that you do not have enough time.
Do you know what I'm thinking about (about what I'm thinking)?
I would be able to take you with me (с собой).   
Level 3 – Lesson 7  
Я должен/должна спросить тебя/вас (a.c.) - I must ask you.
Ты помнишь? - Do you remember?
Я помню. - I remember.
Я не знаю, как найти гостиницу (a.c.). - I don't know how to find the hotel.
приеду – to arrive/come in the future by vehicle.
Я думаю, что я приду туда. - I think that I will come to there.
Я приду туда меньше, чем через час. - I will come to there less than in an hour.
Ты хочешь идти туда пешком? - Do you want to be going to there on foot?
устал(а) – tired.
Но я совсем не устал(а). - But I am absolutely not tired.
Дома я часто хожу пешком. - At home I often go for walks.
Мне (d.c.) нравится ходить пешком. - I like to take walks.
ничего can also mean «never mind» or «that doesn't matter».
Я скоро приду туда. - I will soon come (arrive by foot) to there. 
об этом (p.c.) – about that.
Мы ещё не говорили об этом (p.c.). - We haven't yet spoken about that.
Мы ещё не поговорили об этом (p.c.). - We haven't yet discussed that.
Когда я видел/видела тебя/вас (a.c.) прошлый раз. - When I saw you the last time.
Тебе (d.c.) нужно... - You need...
Тебе (d.c.) уже пора идти. - For you it's already time to be going.
Не так быстро, как на машине (p.c.). - Not as fast (Not so fast) as by car.
зато – on the other hand.
Зато это не так дорого. - On the other hand it's not as expensive.
И у меня с собой только немного денег (g.c.). - And I have with me only a little money.
У меня не так много, как у тебя. - I have not as much as you have.
Нам (d.c.) нужно сейчас поехать налево или направо? - Do we need now to drive to the left or the right?
У меня был адрес. - I had the address.
У меня с собой был адрес. - I had the address with me.
Не так много, как я хотел/хотела бы. - Not as much as I would like.
Lesson practice:
About what do you want to ask?
Which address do you (тебе/вам (d.c.)) need to find?
To where would you like to go (пойти)?
When do you need to arrive (прийти) to there?
But I don't remember how to be going (идти) to there.
My friend lives near the hotel.
Can you help me?
No, can you write down this address?
When are you going to meet him/her (его/её (a.c.))?
When are you supposed to meet your friend?
Yes but you have absolutely no time.
Maybe it's better to drive to there by car.
On foot will not be as fast as by car.
Here it's impossible to be driving straight.
I don't yet know where it's possible to have supper.
We will have only a little time.
What if we go to the restaurant?  
Level 3 – Lesson 6 
Вам (d.c.) будет нужно пойти направо. – You will need to go to the right.  But...
Вам/тебе нужно будет свернуть (идти) направо. ***
Когда я приду (by foot) туда? - When will I arrive to there?   But...
Когда я туда прибуду(если не пешком)? ***
В воскресенье. - On Sunday.
Вы придёте (прибудете) туда через несколько минут. - You will arrive to there in a few minutes.
Где ты? - Where are you?
прости (stress on the «и») – forgive me.
прошлый (stress on the «о») раз. - the last time.
Когда ты был в Москве (p.c.) прошлый раз? - When were you in Moscow the last time?   But...
Когда ты последний раз был в Москве? ***
Я не помню, (stress on the «о») как найти ресторан. - I don't remember how to find the restaurant.   But...
Я забыл, где находится этот ресторан. Я не знаю, где (в каком месте) находится этот ресторан. 
***
Ты хотел/хотела бы там поужинать (или пообедать) завтра? - Would you like to have dinner there tomorrow?
Мы приедем туда в семь. - We will arrive (by machine) to there at seven.
Я ищу гостиницу (a.c.). - I'm looking for the hotel.
Вы первый раз в Москве (p.c.)? - Are you in Moscow for the first time?
Вы помните? – Do you remember?
Я хотел/хотела спросить (stress on the «и») вас (a.c.). - I wanted to ask you.
о чём (p.c.) – about what.
вы работали... - you worked...
Lesson practice:
Near the hotel.
You need to be going straight.
If you look to the left it would be possible to see Gorky Park.
How much time will be necessary in order to arrive to there?
I for a long time wasn't able to find this restaurant.
I've never been there before (earlier).
It seems to me that we already traveled to there.
Ah, it seems that now I remember.
Yesterday I would have been able to have dinner.
Tomorrow I will drive to St. Petersburg.
I will have an important meeting.
But I'm going to return on Sunday.
I can write for you (вам) this address.
About what you wanted to ask.
It seems to me I remember you (вас).  
Level 3 – Lesson 5 
скоро (stress on the first «о») – soon.
Мне (d.c.) скоро нужно быть там. - I soon need to be there.
Мы (n.c.) скоро должны приехать? - Are we soon supposed to arrive?
***
Help!!! I don't understand why two sentences above uses d.c. but the sentence above uses n.c. - can someone please explain it to me?   
мне нужно = I need (or more literally "it is needed  by me")
мы должны = we should, we are supposed to 
Some verbs in Russian are backwards.
For example:
I like books = мне нравятся книги (literally "books are pleasant to me")
I feel like drinking = мне хочется пить ("drinking is desired by me") 
Don't ask why.  Russian is a backward language.  
I don't really know why, but we can also swap these two sentences:  
Я скоро должен быть там. 
Нам скоро нужно приехать? (better: "Как скоро нам нужно приехать?")  
I think, there are a stable statements "мне/тебе/ему/вам... нужно/надо" and "я/ты/он... должен". You just have to memorise it. 
******
Да, мы приедем/вы приедете через несколько минут. - Yes we will/you will arrive in a few minutes.
нельзя – impossible.
Нет, здесь нельзя ехать быстрее. - No here it's impossible to be driving faster.
Извините, мне (d.c.) скоро будет нужно позвонить. - Excuse me, I soon will need to make a phone call.
Я скоро должен/должна идти. - I soon am supposed to be going.
Чтобы прийти туда не слишком поздно. - In order to arrive to there not too late.
Вы идёте... – You are going (on foot)...
Я иду... - I am going (on foot)...
Вам (d.c.) нравится ходить туда? - Do you like to walk to there?
Да, я часто хожу (stress on the «у») туда. - Yes I often walk to there.
Когда вы приходите (stress on the «о») в ресторан?  - When will you arrive to the restaurant?
Сегодня воскресенье. - Today is Sunday.
У меня будет... - I will have...
Позже у меня будет меньше работы (not a verb), чем сейчас. - Later I will have less work than now.
меньше времени (g.c.) - less time.
У вас будет намного меньше времени (g.c.). - You will have much less time.
Lesson practice:
They weren't able to come (приехать) to the restaurant.
But we were supposed to have supper there today.
Were you supposed to bring him to there?
He likes to take walks very much.
He wanted to have a look at Gorky Park.
Will he be in the restaurant at five o'clock?
My friend works not far from there.
Does your friend have a good job?
This park is absolutely not difficult to find.
From there it's already possible to see Gorky Park.
Now you are going faster than you were earlier.
But to this restaurant I always walk.
If today is Sunday then the restaurant will be working until twelve (двенадцати (g.c) часов) o'clock.
Can you arrive to there a little early?
Today I will have less work.
Today I will have more time.  
Level 3 – Lesson 4 
Я хотел пообедать вместе со своей знакомой (i.c.). - I wanted to have lunch together with my friend 
(female acquaintance).
Да, она пригласила меня (a.c.) к (I can't hear the «k») себе (d.c.) домой. Yes she invited me to her house.
Я хотел/хотела пообедать вместе с ним/ней (i.c.) - I wanted to have lunch with him/her.
Сейчас я должен/должна быть в ресторане (p.c.). - Now I'm supposed to be in the restaurant.
Где Парк Горького (g.c.)? - Where is Gorky Park?
Как найти Парк Горького (g.c.)? - How to find Gorky Park?
Нам (d.c.) пора пообедать – For us it's time to have lunch (to do something).
Когда вам (d.c.) нужно прийти туда? - When do you need to arrive (by foot) to there?
Так, мне (d.c.) уже пора идти. - So it's already time for me to be going (on foot).
Мне (d.c.) нужно идти, чтобы прийти туда в пять. - I need to be going in order to arrive to there at five.
Нет, это рядом. - No it's nearby.
проспект – avenue.
Рядом с гостиницей (i.c.). - Near the hotel.  Spelling rule 3: After ж, ч, ш, щ, ц, write «о» in stressed singular endings and «е» in unstressed singular endings.
оттуда – from there.
Lesson practice:
I was supposed to make a call two hours ago.
I needed to speak with my friend but I wasn't able to.
He will be working until five o'clock.
It seems to me that he works all the time.
I had a good room in the hotel.
I just now called to her house.
It seems to me that nobody knows.
I was supposed to met here there.
It's absolutely not difficult to find (talking about Gorky Park). - Use «его» for «it».
I wanted to be driving by car in order to arrive to there earlier.
It seems to me it's absolutely nearby.
Tell me please, to where do I need to be going?
Over there will be a hotel.
I will arrive (by car) to there in an hour.
If you want I can bring you to the store.
From there it's not hard to find Gorky Park.
From there it's possible to see Lenin's Avenue.
If you look to the right.
It's better for me to be going now.
In order for me to arrive in forty minutes.  
Level 3 – Lesson 3 
только что – just now (literally only that).
Я только что приехал/приехала. - I just now arrived.
Вы долго будете в Москве (p.c.)? - Will you be a long time in Moscow?
Я буду в Москве, только до следующей (adj. in g.c. that agrees with the fem. noun) недели (fem. noun in g.c.). - I will be in Moscow only until next week.
Через несколько дней. - In a few days.
с ней (i.c.) - with her.
Я только что говорил/говорила с ней/ним (i.c.) по телефону (d.c.). - I just now spoke with her/him on the telephone.
Чтобы встретить меня (a.c.) - In order to meet me.
он/она будет... - he/she will be... 
всё время – all the time.
Где должна быть встреча? - Where is this meeting supposed to be?
Я приеду в шесть вечера (g.c.). - I will arrive at six in the evening.
кажется – it seems.
Мне кажется, не ещё поздно. - It seems to me that it's not yet late. but...
Мне кажется, ещё не поздно.
********************
совсем – absolutely, completely, entirely.
Ещё не совсем поздно. - It's not yet absolutely late. but...
Ещё не совсем поздно. == It's not yet absolutely late. (weird but possible) 
Ещё совсем не поздно. == It's not yet late at all. 
***************
Cегодня утром в девять утра. - This morning at nine in the morning. but...
Cегодня _ в девять утра [Or Сегодня утром в девять].
*******************
Какой у меня номер? - Which room (номер can also mean hotel room) do I have? 
Lesson practice:
Yes my plane landed (прилетал/прилетала) only two hours ago.
I just now came to the hotel.
Tomorrow I'm going to visit her.
She wasn't able to stay there.
Tomorrow I'm going to call my friend again.
Tomorrow will she be at home?
When will she be at home tomorrow?
She will be at home all the time.
I don't know where this meeting is supposed to be.
She will already be there.
I will come to there.
How much will it cost?
It seems to me it's absolutely not expensive.  
Level 3 – Lesson 2  
Что случилась? - What happened?
назад – ago.
Два часа назад. - Two hours ago.
Ей (d.c.) нравится её работа. - She likes her job.
Я собираюсь жить у своей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.). - I'm going to live at my (female) friends (acquaintances) place.
Нам (d.c. of мы) уже пора ехать. - For us it's already time to be driving.
есть – to eat.
Но, может быть, вы хотите есть. - But maybe you want to be eating.
Я собираюсь сейчас поесть. - I'm going to eat now.
через – through, across; after (a period of time).
Через час мы должны приехать в гостиницу (a.c.). - In an hour we're supposed to come to the hotel.
Pimsleur says that есть (exists) and есть (to eat) sound very much a like. but...
Not "very much a like", but absolutely equally.
трудный – difficult (adj.).
В Москве (p.c.) не очень трудно (adverb) найти хороший ресторан. - In Moscow it's not very difficult to find a good restaurant.
вы будете – you will be.
Что вы будете делать в Москве (p.c.)? - What will you be doing in Moscow?
Трудно сказать. - Difficult to say.
Я буду там. - I will be there.
Lesson practice:
She had an important meeting.
Yes she works a lot.
In the evening it's necessary to be driving slower.
For us it's time to be eating.
I don't yet want to be eating.
And in the hotel there is a good restaurant.
I came to the airport four hours ago and I very much want to be eating.
I think here also is a restaurant.
Not very difficult if you have enough money.
When do you need to arrive at the hotel?
When will you be there?
She invited me to have supper.
We can arrive in two hours.  
Level 3 – Lesson 1  
прилететь – arrive by flying (to land).
приехать – to arrive by vehicle.
пора – it's time (to do something).
Тогда мне/вам (d.c.) пора ехать. - Then it's time for me/for you to be driving.
Как я могу вам (d.c.) помочь? - How can I help you?
Я мог/могла бы. - I would be able to.  Can also mean - I would have been able to.
Я мог/могла бы отвезти вас (a.c.) туда. - I would have been able to bring you to there.
Не поехать ли нам туда на такси. - What if we drive to there by taxi.
самолёт – airplane.
аэропорт – airport.
встретить – to meet.
Чтобы встретить своего (g.c.) знакомого (g.c.). - In order to meet my friend (acquaintance).
немного быстрее – a little more quickly.
намного быстрее – much more quickly.
Lesson practice:
Can I make a call from here?
My friend is going to come to here.
When is he supposed to land?
For how long is he able to stay?
His plane is supposed to land at three o'clock.
We can take a taxi in order to drive to the airport.  
Level 2 – Lesson 30  
Я уеду – I'll leave.
Нью-Йорк – New York.
Он собирается ко мне (d.c.) в гости на следующей неделе. - He's going to visit me next week.
Он часто ездит сюда. - He often travels to here.
Я поеду. – I will drive.
Я еду. – I am driving.
Вы поедете. - You will drive.
Вы уедете. - You will leave.
встреча – a meeting.
важный – important.
Во вторник (a.c.) у меня важная встреча. - On Tuesday I have an important meeting.
Lesson practice:
He's going to come to my house.
He likes to take walks.
Would you like to go to the concert?
Yes, we both would be able to go to there.
You will leave for America on Thursday, right?
Before Tuesday you need to find the time (in order to) to come visit me.  
Level 2 – Lesson 29  
четыре часа дня – four o'clock in the afternoon.
десять часов вечера – ten o'clock of the evening.
четыре дня – four days.
Когда вы поедете туда? - When will you drive to there?  but...
***
Лучше - Когда вы туда поедете?
В принципе без разницы, а еще это зависит от интонации
***
Я сейчас поеду к себе (d.c.) домой. - I will now drive to my house.
идея – idea.
У меня есть идея. - I have an idea.
пока – while.
банк – bank.
Пока вы едете, я мог/могла пойти в банк. - While you're driving I would be able to go to the bank.  but...
***
Грамматически правильно, но звучит как-то бессмысленно. 
Лучше как-нибудь так: 
"Пока вы ездили, я могла сходить в банк." 
Или: 
"Пока вы едете, я могу сходить в банк.
***
чтобы... – in order to...
Чтобы обменять немного денег (g.c.). - In order to change some money.
Lesson practice:
I would be able to invite you.
It was possible.
It's still possible.
On Wednesday I can bring you to the restaurant.
Thank you but before that, I need to have a look at the address.
Would you be able to bring me to home?
That's all that I have.
Nobody knows how to find your house.
Before five o'clock in the afternoon.
She has an idea.
Which is the road?  
Level 2 – Lesson 28  
она ходит – she walks (stress on the «о»).
ходить – to walk (stress on the "и").
Pimsleur says ходить refers to walking sometimes, often, or always rather than on a specific occasion.
Она собирается ехать с восьми (g.c.) часов до десяти (g.c.). - She's going to be driving from eight o'clock until ten.
Она собирается поехать туда. - She's going to drive to there.
сюда – to here.
Я хотел/хотела пойти к ним (d.c.) в гости. - I wanted to go visit them.
Они собираются ко мне (d.c.) в гости. - They're going to visit me.
У меня (g.c.) дома. - At my house.
Я мог бы.  - I would be able to.
ко мне (d.c.) домой – to my house.
Lesson practice:
they need.
You're driving much more slower than necessary.
She prefers to take walks.
They're going to come here on Wednesday.
They were supposed to come to here.
On Wednesday I would be able to bring them to there.  
Level 2 – Lesson 27 
отвезти – bring (to a certain place).
Вы можете отвезти меня туда? - Can you bring me to there?
вернуться – to return.  
Я должен/должна был/была вернуться город. - I was supposed to return to the city.
никто – nobody.
Никто не знает этот номер. - Nobody knows this number.
Кто знает? - Who knows?
искать – to search, look for.
Вы ищете... - You are looking for...
Я ищу... - I am looking for...
Он не знает, что вы собираетесь приехать в гости? - Doesn't he know that you are going to come to visit?
всё – all.
Он всё время работает. - He works all the time.
Pimsleur says: when a word ends «a» and you are saying «to» that place, it changes from «а» to «у» (a.c.).
Вы можете увидеть магазин. - You can see a store.
посмотреть – to have a look.
Если посмотреть направо.- If you look to the right (literally - If to have a look to the right).
увидеть – to see.
Lesson practice:
To where do you need to drive?
I don't want to be driving by bus.
It was necessary to call to him.
Nobody knows how it's possible to call to there.
I can call to him if he's home.
Why are you driving slower than earlier?
Because I'm looking for a restaurant.  
Level 2 – Lesson 26 
Какой у неё адрес? - Which is her address?
Ты можешь мне (d.c.) помочь? - Can you help me?
Я хотел/хотела бы... - I would like...
вы жили... - you lived.
вы едете – you are driving.
поедете прямо – drive straight ahead.  This is how Pimsleur says it but...
поедете ("поезжайте" is better; "поедете" is not imperative) прямо – drive straight ahead. 
Сейчас вы едете медленнее. - Now you are driving more slowly.
Я еду. - I am driving.
Я собираюсь поехать в Москву (a.c.). - I am going to drive to Moscow.
Pimsleur says: use «поехать» when mentioning the destination.
Вы хотели поехать туда вместе со мной (i.c.). - You wanted to drive to there (a destination) together with me.
Можно поехать туда на автобусе (p.c.) - It's possible to drive to there by bus.
намного – much.
На машине (p.c.) намного быстрее. – By car is much faster.
Lesson practice:
I have been looking for her already five days.
I can write it.
Can you read it?
She needed to make a call.
She needed to take a taxi.
She wanted to call to the doctor.
From eight until nine o'clock.
She needed to change (exchange) some money.
If you don't like to be driving together with me.
It's necessary to.
It's possible to.
You already are driving fast enough.  
Level 2 – Lesson 25  
Сейчас я работаю в компании (p.c. of компания) Кодак, и я живу у своего (g.c. of свой) знакомого (g.c.of знакомый). - Now I'm working at the Kodak company, and I live at my friend's (acquaintances) place.  (refering to a male).
У моего (g.c.) знакомого (g.c.) большой дом. - My friend (male)(acquaintance) has a big house.
Этот доктор - один из моих (g.c.) знакомых. - This doctor is one of my acquaintances (friends).
Сейчас я живу у него. - Now I live at his place.
From lesson 19 - Сейчас я живу у своей (g.c. of своя) знакомой (why not знакомая? because it's not nominative). - (Referring to a female) Now I live at my friend's (acquaintance's) place.
Но я должен был работать с девяти (g.c.) утра до шести (g.c.) вечера. - But I had to work from nine in the morning until six at night.
взять – to take.
взять вас – take you.
Вы можете взять меня в город? - Can you take me to town?
Я могла (fem.). - I was able to.
обменять – to exchange.
Я хотел обменять немного денег (g.c. of деньги). - I wanted to exchange some money.
Lesson practice:
We have a doctor in the hotel.
We don't have a doctor here.
I already know of a doctor in the city.
Then I could give you his telephone number.
That was a good job.  (referring to work).
Excuse me, do you still need to call the doctor?
I need to call him but I can wait.
They wanted to have dinner with me at 7.
My friend has only a little time.
Earlier I was able to drive to there by car.  
Level 2 – Lesson 24 
Вы должны были? - Were you supposed to?  «вы» can be used also to speak to more than one person (even good friends).
помощь – a help.
помочь, помогать - to help
Ты можешь мне (d.c.) помощь? - Can you help me?
прочитать – to read.
Ты можешь прочитать по-русски? - Can you read Russian?  (This is how Pimsleur says it)
Ты можешь читать по-русски? - Can you read Russian?
дом can also refer to a building.  Дом шесть или дом семь? - Building six or building seven.
Почему бы и нет? - Why not? (literally why wouldn't it?)
Вам (d.c.) нужно позвонить доктору (d.c.)? - Do you need to call the doctor?
Lesson practice:
But now I need to find many things.
Do you want to write them a letter?
Maybe more than necessary.
We were supposed to live at our friends place.
I don't like to take walks when it's very cold.  
Level 2 – Lesson 23 
найти – to find.
никогда – never.
Лучше, чем раньше. - Better than it was (it was is understood) earlier or Better than before.
Они никогда не были здесь. - They've never been here.
У вас был их номер телефона? (g.c.) - Did you have their telephone number?
Мне (d.c.) нужно найти моих (g.c.) знакомых у них. - I need to find my acquaintances (friends) at their place.  Better: Мне нужно найти у них своих знакомых.
Вам (d.c.) нужно найти их (g.c.) адрес? - Do you need to find their address?
написать – to write.
Я хочу написать им (d.c.) письмо. - I want to write (write to them) them a letter.
Они должны были позвонить мне (d.c.). - They were supposed to (call to me) call me.
Я мог. - I was able to.
Какой у них адрес? - Which address do they have?
Я не мог найти их дом. – I wasn't able to find their house.
доктор – doctor.
Я ищу доктора (a.c.). - I'm looking for a doctor.
***
Why does «Я ищу телефон» but «Я ищу доктора» ends in an «a»?  Go to:  http://masterrussian.com/aa071200a.shtml 
for a lesson on the accusative case.
***
Номер телефона (g.c.) доктора (g.c.). – The telephone number of a doctor.
Lesson practice:
I wanted to invite my friends to visit.
Do you need to call them?
Yes I was supposed to call them.  
Level 2 – Lesson 22 
Мы хотели позвонить им (d.c.), но не можем. - We wanted to call them but can't.
Он хотел позвонить им (d.c.). - He wanted to call them.
Что вы ищете? - What are you looking for?
они могут – they can.
ходить – to walk (multidirectional).
Им (d.c.) нравится ходить пешком. - They like to take walks (to walk on foot).
они живут – they live.
Им не нужно много ездить. - They don't need to travel by machine a lot.
Они не могли много ходить пешком. - They were not able to take many walks.
Извините, где здесь почта (fem.)? - Excuse me, where is the post office here?
Она (referring to the post office) недалеко отсюда. - It's not far from here.
Я могу увидеть. - I can see.
Я вижу её (a.c.) (referring to the post office) отсюда. - I see it from here.
Вы видите её (a.c.) (referring to the post office)? - Do you see it?
Они были дома. - They were at home.
Может быть, вам нужно пойти на почту (a.c.). - Maybe you need to go to the post office.
Lesson practice:
Does she like to work there?
But she prefers to travel.
They were supposed to stay there until Monday.
He was supposed to make a telephone call.  
Level 2 – Lesson 21 
Я ищу телефон. - I'm looking for a telephone.
Я пригласил их. - I invited them.
Я должен/должна был/была остаться дома. - (mas./fem.) I was supposed to stay at home.  (this is how Pimsleur says it)
***
Я собирался/собиралась остаться дома. - (mas./fem.) I was supposed to stay at home. 
***
Я хотел/хотела (mas./fem.) позвонить ему (d.c.), но мой телефон не работал. - I wanted to call him but my telephone didn't work.
Моя машина тоже не работала. - My car also didn't work.
Мне нужно было пойти пешком сегодня утром. - I needed to go on foot this morning.  (this is how Pimsleur says it)
***
Мне нужно было идти пешком сегодня утром. - I needed to go on foot this morning. 
or possible: 
Мне пришлось пойти пешком сегодня утром. - I needed to go on foot this morning. 
***
Вы знаете его номер телефона? (g.c.) – Do you know his telephone number?
У меня есть номер, но я не знаю правильный этот номер или нет. - I have a number but I don't know if this number is correct or not.
Может быть, это неправильный номер? - Maybe it's not the correct number?
А, вот другой номер. - Here is a different number.
Скажите, где здесь есть другой телефон? - Tell me, where is there a different telephone here?
Телефон недалеко отсюда. - The telephone is not far from here.
А, вы ищете телефон? - Ah, you're looking for a telephone?
Lesson practice:
I have a letter for you.
From whom?
Can I make a call from your place?
I want to invite them to my house.
You need to go to the post office.  
Level 2 – Lesson 20 
Письмо из Крыма (g.c.). - A letter from The Crimea.
Он/Она должен/должна был/была работать. - He/She had to work.
Он работает... - He works...
Ей (d.c.) двадцать пять лет (g.c plural). - She is twenty five years old.
позвонить – to telephone, ring.
телефон – telephone.
Я могу позвонить по телефону? (d.c.) - Can I make a call? (Can I ring by telephone)
нужен/нужна/нужно/нужны (mas./fem./neuter/plural) – necessary.
Мне (d.c.) нужно позвонить по телефону (d.c.) (a female is speaking but - No, not only female, it's just 1st person, single). - I need (to me it's necessary) to make a telephone call.
***Also!!!
Нужен agrees with the subject of the sentence. The subject is always in the NOMINATIVE case. Мне is the dative and therefore cannot be the subject.  
Мне нужно работать - Lit. To me it is necessary to work.  
"To work" is the subject, effectively, and therefore Нужен must agree with it. Since it is a verb in the infinitive is has no gender and therefore is neuter (нужно)  
Мне нужен он - I need him 
Мне нужна она - I need her 
Мне нужно оно - I need it 
Мне нужны они - I need them 
***
дочь – daughter.
Он хотел – He wanted.
Она хотела – She wanted.
Они хотели – They wanted.
почта – post office.
на почту (a.c.) – to the post office.
На здоровье! - Your welcome!
***Also!!!
(Пожалуйста! Не за что!) - Your welcome! Don't mention it! Not at all! All another answers on "Thank you!" (Спасибо!) 
***
Lesson practice:
He already had to leave.
He often has to travel (by vehicle) to there.  
Level 2 – Lesson 19  
Сейчас я живу у своей знакомой (why not знакомая? because it's not nominative). - (Referring to a female) Now I live at my friend's (acquaintance's) place.
Я жил (mas.)... - I lived...
Я жила (fem.)... - I lived...
женщина – woman.
мужчина – man.
компаний – company (Pimsleur does not say компания).
Я работаю ... - I work...
Я работал (mas.)... - I worked...
Я работала (fem.)... - I worked...
Я работал в компании (p.c. of компания) Жилеттам. - I worked at the Gillette company there.  Note – «там» should not be where it is, it should be - Я работал там в компании Жилет.
У него было много работы (g.c. of работа). - He had a lot of work.
работа – job.
У него была хорошая (fem.) работа. - He had a good job.
работать – to work.
У меня было больше работы чем сейчас. - I had more work than (I do – is understood) now.
У них была... - They had...
Lesson practice:
Must he work there?
For how long must he stay there?
to go by car.
to go by subway.
to go by foot.
My son worked a lot there.  
Level 2 – Lesson 18 
жить – to live (to stay).
плохой – bad.
плохая (fem.) погода – bad weather.
сын – son.
Сибирь – Siberia.
Он хочет жить. - He wants to stay (in one place).  (This is how they say it in the lesson but...)
********
"Он хочет жить." можно перевести только так: "He wants to live." 
А вот "Он хочет жить в Москве" можно перевести "He wants to stay in Moscow." 
"Он хочет остановиться (в гостинице/у Петровых)" (on the way, transient(ly))
"Он хочет пожить в деревне" (for a short time, for example on holidays)
"Он хочет поcелиться в деревне" (for indefinitely long time, permanently)
"Он хочет жить в Америке" (permanently) 
********
остаться – to stay (remain for a certain period of time).
Наш сын хочет жить у своих знакомых. - Our son wants to live at his (at one's) friends (acquaintances) place.
********
Our son wants to live at his friends place. = Наш сын хочет жить у своих друзей. 
Наш сын хочет жить у их друзей. = Our son wants to live at their friends place.
********
Сколько ему (d.c.) лет (g.c plural)? - How old is he?
Ему (d.c.) двадцать лет (g.c plural). - He is twenty years old.
Lesson practice:
To where would you like to drive?
Today we have good weather in Moscow.
Here the weather is better than in St. Petersburg.
Here now it's not so cold.
But here it's always colder than in Crimea.
My friend (acquaintance) is from Crimea.
Unfortunately I cannot drive to Crimea now.
I don't like to travel when the weather is bad.
I'm going to wait until six/next week.
It's better for you to wait until next week.
No, my wife and I are going to leave without them.
Because we both must work there.
Is he going to stay until Monday?
He likes the weather in Crimea very much.
He prefers the weather in Crimea.  
Level 2 – Lesson 17 
Какая погода? – How is the weather? (this is how Pimsleur says it).
лучше - Какая сейчас погода? OR "Как (там) погода?"
Лучше, чем Москва. - Better than Moscow.
на следующей неделе – next week.
В Санкт-Петербурге (d.c.) холоднее чем в Москве (d.c.). – In St. Petersburg it's colder than in Moscow.
В Москве (d.c.) холоднее чем в Крыму (d.c.)? - In Moscow it's colder than in Crimea.
***d.c vs. p.c.
Например: "Рассказы о Крыме (p.c.)". 
d.c. - Крыму ("Море подарило Крыму прекрасный климат").  
Но принято говорить "В Крыму". 
Почему - не знаю.  Наверное, есть какое-то правило 
***
раньше – earlier.
был (mas.)/была (fem.)/было (neuter)/были (plural) – past tense of быть (to be).
Раньше было холоднее чем сейчас. - Earlier it was colder than now.
Но сейчас не так холодно. – But now it's not so cold.
дороже - more expensive.  
Level 2 – Lesson 16 
ещё кое-кого – someone else.
он пригласил – he invited.
она  пригласила – she invited.
он делал – he did or он сделал (Pimsleur does not use this form).
она делала – she did or она сделала (Pimsleur does not use this form).
оба – both.
всегда – always.
Я езжу – I travel (to ride, drive, go by vehicle).  Below is a discussion regarding this from the www.masterrussian.com (Thank you Оля!) forum:
***to travel = путешествовать (Pimsleur does not use this form).
***отдыхать – to rest, to relax.
***основном - core, essential, fundamental.
***глагол – verb.
***употребляется – make use of.
***смысле - sense, meaning.
***Можно, конечно, сказать "Я часто езжу отдыхать на Кипр", но в основном глагол "ездить" ***употребляется в смысле "go, ride, drive". 
***например – for example.
***Например, "я езжу на машине". 
***ошибаюсь - be mistaken, be wrong.
***пусть - let, may, even (if), though.
***поправит - repair, mend, adjust.
***(Если я ошибаюсь, пусть меня поправит кто-нибудь, кто хорошо знает ***английский). 
***also...
***Ездить/Ехать can be translated as 'travel' in English.
***If you mean "travel" as in a direction:
***Я ехал в Россию - I traveled/went to Russia.
***To travel, as a general action, as in "I like to travel" is Путешествовать.
часто – often.
погода – weather.
хороший – good (adj.)
хорошая (fem.) погода – good weather.
кто-нибудь – anyone or someone.
Вы знаете кого-нибудь (a.c.) там/в Крыму (a.c.)? - Do you know anyone there/in Crimea?
к ней (d.c.) – to (towards) her.
Я часто езжу к ней (d.c.) в гости. - I often travel to visit her (as a guest).
У него/неё/них большая семья. - He/She/(They have) has a big family.  
Level 2 – Lesson 15 
Ты собираешься к нему/ней (d.c.) в гости? - Are you going to visit him/her?
Они с женой (i.c.) приехали. - He and his wife arrived.
твоя – your (fem.).
Где твоя машина? - Where is your car?
к ним (d.c.) - to them.
Ты собираешься к ним (d.c.) в гости? - Are you going to visit them?
домой – home, to one's home.
себе – self, reflexive pronoun in d.c.
When saying «I» or «me» in a sentence and refering to yourself again, must use one or one's.  Example:
Я хочу пригласить их к себе (d.c.) домой. - I want to invite them to my house (to one's place).
**Excellent examples from Оля:
Я пригласила Машу к себе.
Ты пригласил Машу к себе.
Он пригласил Машу к себе.
Мы приглашаем вас к себе.
Вы приглашаете нас к себе.
Они приглашают нас к себе. 
Я взял эту книгу себе.
Он долго выбирал себе костюм.
Они купили этот телевизор для себя.
Она любит только себя. 
**
мы хотели – we wanted.
Вы собираетесь пригласить их к себе (d.c.) домой? - Are you going to invite them to your house?  
Level 2 – Lesson 14 
если – if.
а у тебя? – and you?
до свидания – goodbye.
Я приехал – I arrived (mas.).
Я приехала – I arrived (fem.).
Мы приехали – We arrived (plural).
среда – Wednesday.
в среду (a.c.) - on Wednesday.
четверг – Thursday.
в четверг (a.c.) - on Thursday.
этот - this; that.
к (+d.c.) - to, toward(s).
к нему (d.c.) – to (towards) him.
c (+i.c.) - with.
c ним (i.c.) - with him.
холодный – cold.  
Level 2 – Lesson 13 
у себя - to be in, to be in one's room, to be at home (in one's office).
Что это у тебя? - What is it that you have? or What is it at your place?
это для тебя – it's for you.
год (1), года (2,3,4) (g.c.), лет (5 or more years that don't end 1-4) (g.c. plural).
сколько лет? - how many years?
очень интересно – very interesting.
твой знакомый – your friend (acquaintance) (talking to a friend or family member).
несколько минут – a few minutes.
дома – at home.  
Level 2 – Lesson 12 
Я собираюсь уехать без пятнадцати (g.c.) восемь. – I am going to leave at (at is understood) 7:45.
тебе (d.c.) нравится...? - Do you like... (To a friend, family member)?
пряник – Russian pastry – priahnik.
бы – would, page 230-231 of «The New Penguin Russian Course» explains how it's used.
вы хотели бы...? – you would like (would you like)...?
кофе с молоком (i.c.) - coffee with milk.
без молока (g.c.) - without milk.
куда? – to where?
где? - where is?
вы хотели – you wanted.    
Level 2 – Lesson 11 
суббота – Saturday.
в субботу (a.c.) – on Saturday.
Мне (d.c.) тоже нравится Москва, но мне (d.c.) больше нравится Санкт-Петербург. - I also like Moscow (to me also) but I prefer St. Petersburg.
Не поехать ли нам туда? - What if we drive to there?
Ты хочешь...? - Do you want...?
Ты можешь...? - Can you...?
на концерт – to a concert (for a concert).
в кафе – to the cafe.
начинаться – to begin.
Он начинается после восьми (g.c.). – (talking about a concert) It begins after eight (o'clock).
у тебя – you have or at your place (to a friend, family member).
большое спасибо – thank you very much
Ты много ездишь. - You travel a lot.  
Level 2 – Lesson 10 
Я думаю лучше кофе. - I think coffee is better.  (This is how they say it in the lesson).
Я думаю, что кофе лучше или Кофе лучше, я думаю. - I think coffee is better. 
до вторника (g.c.) - until Tuesday.
в девять часов (g.c. plural) вечера (g.c.) - at nine in the evening (nine of the evening).
сегодня вечером (i.c.) – this evening (today in the evening).
до девяти (g.c.) вечера (g.c.) - until (can also mean before) nine in the evening.
пригласить – to invite.
Я хочу пригласить вас (a.c.). - I want to invite you.
пригласить тебя (a.c.) - invite you (friend, family member).
пригласить в гости (n.c.) – invite as a guest.
В гости - обстоятельство места (куда?) с предлогом. 
Гости - в именительном падеже.
ты думаешь – you think.
ты собираешься – are you going.
привет – hello (to a friend, family member).
пригласить меня (a.c.) – invite me или пригласи меня.  
Level 2 – Lesson 9 
только до понедельника (g.c.) - only until Monday.
до шести (g.c.) – until six.
после семи (g.c.) - after seven.
пятница – Friday.
в пятницу (a.c.) – on Friday.
надолго – for a long time.
ему (d.c.) - to him. 
ей (d.c.) - to her.
ему (d.c.) нравится – he likes.
ей (d.c.) нравится – she likes.
больше – bigger, larger, greater, more.
больше нравится – prefers (more likeable).
ему (d.c.) больше нравится – he prefers.  
Level 2 – Lesson 8 
письмо – letter (note).
от кого (g.c.)...? – from whom ...?
Письмо из Америки. (g.c.). - Letter from America.
Они собираются в город. - They are going to town.
понедельник – Monday.
в понедельник (a.c.) – on Monday.
вторник - Tuesday
во вторник (a.c.) – on Tuesday.
без двадцати (g.c.) девять – 8:40, without twenty nine.
без десяти (g.c.) восемь – 7:50.
без пяти (g.c.) десять – 9:55.
Она живёт в Вашингтоне (p.c.) – She lives in Washington.  
Level 2 – Lesson 7 
после этого (g.c.) – after that.
до этого (g.c.) - before that.
туда – (to) there.
долго – for a long time.
у них (g.c.) (add н when preceded by «у») – at their place or they have.
Not only "у": 
о них (про них) = about them 
для них = for them 
за них (вместо них) = instead of them 
для кого (g.c.)...? – for whom...?
для меня (g.c.) – for me.  
Level 2 – Lesson 6 
Не пойти ли нам (d.c.)...? - What if we go...? - future.
они ездили – they traveled (went by vehicle).
Где станция метро? – Where is the subway station?
пойти пешком – to go by foot.
на машине (i.c. is that right????) – by car.
Мы собираемся поехать на машине? – Are we going to drive by car?
Мы можем поехать на метро? - Can we go by subway?  
Level 2 – Lesson 5 
иногда – sometimes.
работать – to work.
много работы (g.c. of работа) – a lot of work.
из – from, out of.
Один (mas.) из моих (g.c.) знакомых. - One of my acquaintances.
Одна (fem.) из моих (g.c.) знакомых. - One of my acquaintances.
Она собирается в Крым (a.c.). - She is going to Crimea.
ездить – to travel (multidirectional or a regular trip) travel is usually translated 
as "путешествовать".  This is not in the lesson though.
поехать – to start to drive (one trip one direction to one place).
Она иногда ездит в Крым. - She sometimes travels to Crimea.
Ваша знакомая русская? - (refering to a female) Is your acquaintance Russian?
Она из Америки. (g.c.) - She is from America.
Она в Америке. (p.c.) - She is in America.
Он иногда ездит в Россию (a.c.) - He sometimes travels to Russia.
Моя знакомая живёт в Бостоне (p.c.) - (refering to a female) My acquaintance lives in Boston.

----------


## Оля

> Потому что магазины закрыты - Because the stores are closed.

  

> Ещё это не поздно. - Yet it is not late.

 "*Ещё это* не поздно" - это не по-русски. Лучше - "*еще не поздно*". Или "*это еще* не поздно".

----------


## Оля

> одна тысяча рублей за литр. - One thousand roubles for a liter.

  

> Какая правильная дорога?

 Тоже не по-русски. Лучше "Какая дорога правильная?"
"Какая правильная дорога?" means "What the correct road??"   

> Level 1 - Lesson 24
> Как сказать? - How does one say? 
> Да, она большая. - Yes it's big.

 Запятая здесь нужна обязательно, иначе меняется смысл.   

> Дайте мне десять литров, пожалуйста. - Give me 10 liters please. 
> Слушайте и повторяйте. - Listen and repeat.

  

> Level 1 - Lesson 23 
> Слушайте этот разговор – Listen to this conversation. 
> скажите мне – say to me.
> спросите меня – ask me.  У вас есть машина? - Do you have a car?
> отвечайте – answer (вы).
> Моя машина достаточно большая. - My car is big enough.  попробуйте спросить – try to ask. попробуйте сказать – try to say. 
> ???? now pimsleur says для вас instead of для вам to mean for you.  I am confused.

 for you = для вас (для тебя)   

> скажите ещё раз - say again.
> Мы хотим немного бензина (g.c.).  - We want some gasoline. 
> машины – cars.
> Американская машина – American car.
> Американские машины – American cars.  У вас в машине (g.c.) есть бензин? - Do you have gas in your car? 
> дайте мне (dative case? yes) десять литров (g.c plural) бензина (g.c). - Give me 10 liters of gas.

----------


## Оля

> Level 1 - Lesson 22
> Вы можете подождать, правда? - You can wait, right? 
> маленькая девочка  - Little girl.

 "маленькая девушка" means "small yang girl"   

> Где наша девушка? - Where is our girl? 
> вместе с вами (i.c.) - With your. У нас есть  большая семья. - We have a big family.   У нас нет денег (g.c. of деньги). - we have no money. У вас есть дети? - Do you have any children?
> Сколько у вас детей? - How many children do you have? У нас нет мальчиков (plural g.c.). - We have no boys.  У нас нет девушек / *девочек* (plural g.c.). - We have no girls.
> Мы хотим девочек (plural g.c.). - We want girls.  У нас две девочки. - We have two girls (две is for feminine). У нас одна девочка. - We have one girl (одна is for feminine).  
> Сколько у вас детей? - How many children do you have? У нас – we have.  У вас много денег (g.c. of деньги) – You have a lot of money. У нас два мальчика (g.c.). - We have two boys.    
> Level 1 - Lesson 19 
> немного молока (in singular g.c.) для джентльмена. - Some milk for the gentleman. 
> Он хочет купить немного пива. - He wants to buy some beer.
> Мы хотим купить немного пива. - We want to buy some beer.
> ...

----------


## fortheether

Оля, 
Большое спасибо!!!! 
Скотт

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Lesson 27 has been added.  Please help me to correct my many mistakes. 
Большое спасибо! 
Скотт

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott   
Level 1 - Lesson 27 
Сейчас отвечайте на вопрос. - now answer the question.
когда – when.
Вы поедете Санкт Петербург? - You driving to St. Petersburg?
Что вы собираетесь делать там? - What are you going to do there?
знакомить – acquaintances. - Is this right????
несколько знакомить - some acquaintances????
увидеть – to see.
в Санкт Петербурге (p.c.) – In St. Petersburg.
работать – to work.
Вы собираетесь работать? - You going to work?
провести – to spend time.
день – day
дни - days
Я собираюсь провести десять дни там. - I'm going to spend 10 days there.
несколько дни – a few days
думать – to think
так – so.
Я так думаю. - I think so.
Вы собираетесь увидеть Сергея (a.c. of Сергей)? - You going to see Sergei?

----------


## fortheether

Level 1 – Lesson 28 
Добрый вечер – good evening.
Вы не знаете. - You don't know.
Вы думаете. - You think.
провести – to spend time.
остаться – to stay.
девяносто – ninety.
сто – one hundred.
ничего – nothing.
Explains that double negatives are common.
Я ничего не хочу. - I don't want anything.
уехать – to leave, drive away.
Мы собираемся уехать. - We are going to leave.
вместе – together.
поужинать – to have supper.
Но Я один. – But I am alone (mas.).
Но Я одна .– But I am alone (fem.).

----------


## Оля

> Теперь (better) отвечайте на вопрос. - now answer the question.
> когда – when.
> Вы поедете Санкт Петербург? - Will you drive to St. Petersburg?
> Что вы собираетесь делать там? - What are you going to do there?
> знакомство (substantive) – acquaintances. 
> несколько знакомить - some acquaintances???? I don't understand what you mean ("несколько знакомить") 
> увидеть – to see.
> в Санкт Петербурге (p.c.) – In St. Petersburg.
> работать – to work.
> ...

----------


## Оля

> Level 1 – Lesson 28 
> Добрый вечер – good evening.
> Вы не знаете. - You don't know.
> Вы думаете. - You think.
> провести – to spend time.
> остаться – to stay.
> девяносто – ninety.
> сто – one hundred.
> ничего – nothing.
> ...

 Only one mistake   ::  
"Я" is big only at the beginning of a clause.

----------


## fortheether

Оля,
   Thank you so much for the help!  I'm going to record myself trying to say what is on the tape for: 
знакомить – acquaintances. - Is this right????
несколько знакомить - some acquaintances???? 
and post it to the "Audio Lounge".  Will post here when it's up. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Spiderkat

I would say.     

> ...
> знакомиые – acquaintances 
> несколько знакомиых - some acquaintances 
> ...

----------


## Оля

> I would say.          Originally Posted by fortheether  ...
> знакомиы – acquaintances 
> несколько знакомиых - some acquaintances 
> ...

 Это неправильно. 
acquaintance (if you mean a friend) = "знаком*ый*"
acquaintances = "знаком*ые*" 
несколько знаком*ых* 
знакомить (verb) = introduce (to); acquaint (with)

----------


## fortheether

On the tape it sounds like: 
acquaintance (if you mean a friend) = "знакомый" - they do say friend also.
несколько знакомых - they use this. 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
     Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 1 – Lesson 29 
Ты – you (someone you know, friend - family member).
Как дела? - How are you?  (To someone you know).
Ты знаешь. - You know.
значить – mean.
Что это значить? - What does this mean.
слово – word. (Stress on the first «o»).
слова – words. (Stress on the «a»).
Вы Американец? - Are you American (to a male)?
Да, я Американец. - Yes I am an American.
Вы Американка? - Are you American (to a female)?
Да, я Американка. - Yes I am an American.
время – time.
Сколько времени? (g.c.) - How much time?
На сколько времени? (g.c.) - For how much time? or For how long?
извините – excuse me.
Ну, надо же! - Why is this necessary?

----------


## Оля

> значить – (to) mean.
> Что это значит_ (without "ь")? - What does this mean? 
> Вы американец? - Are you American (to a male)?
> Да, я американец. - Yes I am an American.
> Вы американка? - Are you American (to a female)?
> Да, я американка. - Yes I am an American. 
> Сколько времени? (g.c.) - What time is it? OR How much time?

----------


## Оля

> Will post to the «Audio Lounge» what is on the tape. ???? why is that necessary.

 I'm very stupid, but i don't understand this phrase   ::

----------


## fortheether

fortheether wrote:
Will post to the «Audio Lounge» what is on the tape. ???? why is that necessary. 
I'm very stupid, but i don't understand this phrase Embarassed 
Nothing to be embarassed about - I phrased the sentence poorly. 
In the "Audio Lounge" section of this forum is a message "Pimsleur - Why is this necessary".  I tried to repeat what is on the Pimsleur tape.  I cannot find how to spell what is being said. 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott   
Level 1 – Lesson 30 
плохо – bad(ly).
не плохо – not bad.
неделя – week. 
Please go to the "Audio lounge", topic "Pimsleur - for one week".  They are saying "for one week".
 (a.c. is this right????) – for one week. 
На несколько нелель (g.c. plural) – for a few weeks.
Что вы купили вчера? - What did you buy yesterday?
Я купил (mas.) - I bought.
Я купила (fem.) - I bought.
нравиться – like.
мне (d.c.) нравится – I like.
вам (d.c.) нравится – you like.

----------


## Оля

> (a.c. is this right???? yes) – for one week. 
> На несколько недель (g.c. plural) – for a few weeks.

----------


## Chuvak

> Hello,
> Are you American (to a male)?
> Yes I am an American.
> Are you American (to a female)?
> Yes I am an American.

 Why did you not write the indefinite article before "American" in the questions, but write it in the answers???

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether   (a.c. is this right???? yes) – for one week. 
> На несколько недель (g.c. plural) – for a few weeks.

 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Hello,
> Are you American (to a male)?
> Yes I am an American.
> Are you American (to a female)?
> Yes I am an American.   Why did you not write the indefinite article before "American" in the questions, but write it in the answers???

 Good point - it has been corrected. 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me correct my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 1  
по-русски – in Russian.
по-английски – in English.
Как сказать это слово по-русски? - How does one say this word in Russian?
Россия – Russia.
сего (is this right????) - things.
много сего - many things.
Мы ничего не купили. – We didn't buy anything.
Но вы говорили по-русски? - But did you speak Russian?
они – they.
Я говорил – I spoke (mas.).
Я говорила – I spoke (fem.).
Я говорю – I speak.
Когда вы приехали? - When did you arrive (by vehicle)?
Когда вы приехали в Москву (a.c.)? - When did you come to Moscow?
Я приехал – I arrived (mas.)
Я приехала – I arrived (fem.)
Когда вы ездили Санкт Петербург? - When did you drive (multidirectional) to St. Petersburg?
Я ездил – I drove (mas.)
Я ездила – I drove (fem.)
утро – morning.
сегодня утром – (today) in the morning.
Мы поели в ресторане (p.c.) там. - We ate in a restaurant there.
Я поел – I ate (mas.)
Я поела – I ate (fem.)
Вы поели в хорошем ресторане (p.c.)? - Did you eat in a good restaurant?

----------


## Оля

> сего (is this right???? no ) - things. (things="вещи" or "штуки")
> много всего - many things. (всего = genitiv of "всё") 
> Когда вы ездили в Санкт Петербург? - When did you drive (multidirectional) to St. Petersburg? 
> Мы поели в ресторане (p.c.) там. ("там" is senselessly here. Maybe "в _том_ ресторане"?) - We ate in a restaurant there.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  сего (is this right???? no ) - things. (things="вещи" or "штуки")
> много всего - many things. (всего = genitiv of "всё") 
> To me the "в" in всего is very hard to hear.  Actually I have a hard time with "в" a lot. 
> Когда вы ездили в Санкт Петербург? - When did you drive (multidirectional) to St. Petersburg? 
> Мы поели в ресторане (p.c.) там. ("там" is senseless (no ly) here. Maybe "в _том_ ресторане"?) - We ate in a restaurant there.

 In the "audio lounge" is a message "Pimsleur - And we ate..." 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 2 
Когда вы приехали? - When did you arrive (by vehicle)?
Я приехал (mas.) вчера. - I arrived yesterday.
Я приехала (fem.) вчера. - I arrived yesterday.
Что вы делали сегодня? - What did you do today?
вы говорили – you spoke.
мы говорили – we spoke.
вы поели – you ate.
мы поели – we ate.
Я говорил (mas.) - I spoke.
Я говорила (fem.) - I spoke.
Я делал (mas.) - I did.
Я делала (fem.) - I did.
мы ездили – we drove.
вы видели – you saw.
Я видел (mas.) - I saw.
Я видела (fem.) - I saw.
город – city.
вы знаете – you know.
много работы (g.c.) – a lot of work.

----------


## Оля

> Hello,
> Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
> Thank you,
> Scott  
> Level 2 – Lesson 2 
> Когда вы приехали? - When did you arrive (by vehicle)?
> Я приехал (mas.) вчера. - I arrived yesterday.
> Я приехала (fem.) вчера. - I arrived yesterday.
> Что вы делали сегодня? - What did you do today?
> ...

 No mistakes  ::

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Hello,
> Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
> Thank you,
> Scott  
> Level 2 – Lesson 2 
> Когда вы приехали? - When did you arrive (by vehicle)?
> Я приехал (mas.) вчера. - I arrived yesterday.
> Я приехала (fem.) вчера. - I arrived yesterday.
> Что вы делали сегодня? - What did you do today?
> ...

  
Thank you!!!!!! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 3 
Слушайте этот разговор между... – Listen to this conversation between...
Пойти в город – go to town.
Как он говорит? - How does he say?
Я здесь уже пять дней. – I have been here already five days.
Что вы видели в Санкт Петербурге (p.c.)? - What did you see in St. Petersburg?
Я ничего не делал (mas.). - I haven't done anything.
Я ещё ничего не делала (fem.). - I haven't done anything yet.
Нет, ещё нет. - No not yet.
мой знакомый (mas.) – my friend.
ваш знакомый (mas.) – your friend.
его – his, him.
его зовут – his name (he is called).
Как его зовут? - What is his name (how he called)?
меня зовут – my name is (I am called).
Добрый день! - Good day, hello.
к сожалению – unfortunately.
Я должен (mas.) – I must.
Я должна (fem.) - I must.
вы должны (pl.) – you must.
в город – to town.
в городе – in town.

----------


## Оля

> (По)слушайте этот разговор между... – Listen to this conversation between... 
> мой друг – my friend. (знакомый = acquaintance)
> ваш друг – your friend. 
> его зовут – his name is... (he is called).

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  (По)слушайте этот разговор между... – Listen to this conversation between... 
> мой друг – my friend. (знакомый = acquaintance)
> ваш друг – your friend. 
> его зовут – his name is... (he is called).

 
Оля, 
Thank you!!! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me correct my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 4 
Мы должны (pl.) поехать в город. - We must drive to town.
Я видел (mas.) его. - I saw him.
Я видела (fem.) её. - I saw her.
Вы видели (pl.) её? - Did you see her?
его жена – his wife.
выпить – to have a drink.
Вы хотите выпить кофе? (ending of кофе does not change because it's a foreign word, correct?) - Do you want to drink coffee?
Вы хотите выпить вина (g.c.)? - Do you want to have a drink of wine?
У вас есть время? - Do you have the time?
У вас есть время выпить кофе? - Do you have the time to have coffee?
пойти в гости – to go visit someone (someone is understood) (to go as a guest).
За ваша здоровье. - (A toast) For your health.

----------


## Оля

> Вы хотите выпить кофе? (ending of кофе does not change because it's a foreign word, correct? yes) 
> За ваше здоровье. - (A toast) For your health.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Вы хотите выпить кофе? (ending of кофе does not change because it's a foreign word, correct? yes) 
> За ваше здоровье. - (A toast) For your health.

 
Оля,
  Thank you so much! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
    Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 5 
иногда – sometimes.
работать – to work.
много работы (g.c. of работа) – a lot of work.
из – from, out of.
Один (mas.) из мойх (g.c.) знакомых. - One of my acquaintances.
Одна (fem.) из мойх (g.c.) знакомых. - One of my acquaintances.
Она собирается в Крым (a.c.). - She is going to Crimea.
ездить – to travel (multidirectional or a regular trip).
поехать – to start to drive (one trip one direction to one place).
Она иногда ездит в Крым. - She sometimes travels to Crimea.
Ваша знакомая Русская? - (refering to a female) Is your acquaintance Russian?
Она из Америки. (g.c.) - She is from America.
Она в Америке. (p.c.) - She is in America.
Он иногда ездит в Россию (a.c.) - He sometimes travels to Russia.
Моя знакомая живёт в Бостоне (p.c.) - (refering to a female) My acquaintance lives in Boston.
Я знаю – I know.

----------


## Оля

> Один (mas.) из моих (g.c.) знакомых. - One of my acquaintances.
> Одна (fem.) из моих (g.c.) знакомых. - One of my acquaintances. 
> ездить – to travel (multidirectional or a regular trip). travel is usually translated as "путешествовать" 
> Ваша знакомая русская? - (refering to a female) Is your acquaintance Russian?

----------


## dharbigt

> Hello,
>    Some notes I have been taking for the Pimsleur lessons.  Please help me to correct my many mistakes.

 This thread has been helping me tremendously!  Please keep it up— and thank you! 
спацибо!

----------


## dharbigt

(Didn't find this in your notes) 
тогда - then

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Hello,
>    Some notes I have been taking for the Pimsleur lessons.  Please help me to correct my many mistakes.   This thread has been helping me tremendously!  Please keep it up— and thank you! 
> спацибо!

 Glad to hear it is helping. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> (Didn't find this in your notes) 
> тогда - then

 It is now added. 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  
> Один (mas.) из моих (g.c.) знакомых. - One of my acquaintances.
> Одна (fem.) из моих (g.c.) знакомых. - One of my acquaintances. 
> ездить – to travel (multidirectional or a regular trip). travel is usually translated as "путешествовать" 
> Ваша знакомая русская? - (refering to a female) Is your acquaintance Russian?

 Оля, 
   Thank you. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 6 
Не пойти ли нам (d.c.)...? - What if we go...? - future.
они ездили – they traveled (went by vehicle).
Где станция метро? – Where is the subway station?
пойти пешком – to go by foot.
на машине (i.c. is that right????)  – by car.
Мы собираемся поехать на машине? – Are we going to drive by car?
Мы можем поехать на метро? - Can we go by subway?

----------


## Rtyom

I think it's okay.

----------


## Оля

> I think it's okay.

 I too   ::

----------


## fortheether

Thank you!!! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 7 
после этого (g.c.) – after that.
до этого (g.c.) - before that.
туда – to there.
долго – for a long time.
у них (g.c.) (add н when preceded by «у») – at their place or they have.
для кого (g.c.)...? – for whom...?
для меня (g.c.) – for me.

----------


## Rtyom

It's alright. 
"To there" - do you really need "to"?

----------


## Оля

> у них (g.c.) (add н when preceded by «у»)

 Not only "у":
о них (про них) = about them
для них = for them
за них (вместо них) = instead of them 
etc.

----------


## fortheether

> It's alright. 
> "To there" - do you really need "to"?

 I think Pimsleur just wants to make sure the student understands it's not the same as "там". 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  у них (g.c.) (add н when preceded by «у»)   Not only "у":
> о них (про них) = about them
> для них = for them
> за них (вместо них) = instead of them 
> etc.

 Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## Haksaw

Thank you!   ::  Transcripts of Pimsleurs Russian do not exist anywhere, except here, so your work is helping me, and many others, a lot!!!   ::  I only ask that you try to do a complete transcript of each lesson - (I know this is like looking a gift horse in the mouth  ::  ). But again, Thank You!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

It could be easy to make the whole transcript. If Pimsleur is not so vast in volume.  ::

----------


## fortheether

> Thank you!   Transcripts of Pimsleurs Russian do not exist anywhere, except here, so your work is helping me, and many others, a lot!!!   I only ask that you try to do a complete transcript of each lesson - (I know this is like looking a gift horse in the mouth  ). But again, Thank You!!!!!

 I do not see the point of doing a whole transcription of each lesson.  I just put all the new material (I hope) in each lesson in my notes.  I do not copy the repitition or most full sentences.  Why?  I want to be able to do it on my own.  To me these notes are used to reinforce the lessons and also learn how to read/write Russian.  I also put in the cases so I study grammer at the same time.  
   I am thinking of rearranging the notes though.  Instead of lesson 23 "I verb", then lesson twenty eight "You same verb as before".  Putting them together.  All verb conjugations together.  I want to continue with the lessons and see where it goes. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 8 
письмо – letter (note).
от кого (g.c.)...? – from whom ...?
Письмо из Америки. (g.c.). - Letter from America.
Они собираются в город. - They are going to town.
понедельник – Monday.
в понедельник (a.c.) – on Monday.
вторник - Tuesday
во вторник (a.c.) – on Tuesday.
без двадцати (g.c.) девять – 8:40, without twenty nine.
без десяти (g.c.) восемь – 7:50.
без пяти (g.c.) десять – 8:55.
Она живёт в Вашингтоне (p.c.) – She lives in Washington.

----------


## flowforever

> Hello,
>    Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
> Thank you,
> Scott  
> Level 2 – Lesson 8 
> письмо – letter (note).
> от кого (g.c.)...? – from whom ...?
> Письмо из Америки. (g.c.). - Letter from America.
> Они собираются в город. - They are going to town.
> ...

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Hello,
>    Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
> Thank you,
> Scott  
> Level 2 – Lesson 8 
> письмо – letter (note).
> от кого (g.c.)...? – from whom ...?
> Письмо из Америки. (g.c.). - Letter from America.
> Они собираются в город. - They are going to town.
> ...

 Flowforever,
   I actually wrote the time wrong - it should be 9:55. 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me correct my many mistakes.  
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 9 
только до понедельника (g.c.) - only until Monday.
до шести (g.c.) – until six.
после семи (g.c.) - after seven.
пятница – Friday.
в пятницу (a.c.) – on Friday.
на долго – for a long time.
ему (d.c.) - to him. 
ей (d.c.) - to her.
ему (d.c.) нравится – he likes.
ей (d.c.) нравится – she likes.
больше – bigger, larger, greater, more.
больше нравится – prefers (more likeable).
ему (d.c.) больше нравится – he prefers.

----------


## flowforever

> Hello,
>    Please help me correct my many mistakes.  
> Thank you,
> Scott  
> Level 2 – Lesson 9 
> только до понедельника (g.c.) - only until Monday.
> до шести (g.c.) – until six.
> после семи (g.c.) - after seven.
> пятница – Friday.
> ...

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Hello,
>    Please help me correct my many mistakes.  
> Thank you,
> Scott  
> Level 2 – Lesson 9 
> только до понедельника (g.c.) - only until Monday.
> до шести (g.c.) – until six.
> после семи (g.c.) - after seven.
> пятница – Friday.
> ...

 
flowforever, 
Thank you. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 10 
Я думаю лучше кофе. - I think coffee is better.
до вторника (g.c.) - until Tuesday.
в девять часов (g.c. plural) вечера (g.c.) - at nine in the evening (nine of the evening).
сегодня вечером (i.c.) – this evening (today in the evening).
до девяти (g.c.) вечера (g.c.) - until (can also mean before) nine in the evening.
пригласить – to invite.
Я хочу пригласить вас (a.c.). - I want to invite you.
пригласить тебя (a.c.) - invite you (friend, family member).
пригласить в гости (what case is this????) – invite as a guest.
ты думаешь – you think.
ты собираешься – are you going.
привет – hello (to a friend, family member).
пригласить меня (a.c.) – invite me.

----------


## Lampada

Level 2 – Lesson 10 
Я думаю, что кофе лучше  или Кофе лучше, я думаю. - I think coffee is better.
до вторника (g.c.) - until Tuesday.
в девять часов (g.c. plural) вечера (g.c.) - at nine in the evening (nine of the evening).
сегодня вечером (i.c.) – this evening (today in the evening).
до девяти (g.c.) вечера (g.c.) - until (can also mean before) nine in the evening.
пригласить – to invite.
Я хочу пригласить вас (a.c.). - I want to invite you.
пригласить тебя (a.c.) - invite you (friend, family member).
пригласить в гости - (what case is this????) – invite as a guest.
В гости - обстоятельство места (куда?) с предлогом.  Гости - в именительном падеже.
ты думаешь – you think или вы думаете
ты собираешься? – are you going или вы собираетесь?
привет – hello (to a friend, family member).
пригласите меня (a.c.) – invite me или пригласи меня

----------


## fortheether

> Level 2 – Lesson 10 
> Я думаю, что кофе лучше  или Кофе лучше, я думаю. - I think coffee is better.
> до вторника (g.c.) - until Tuesday.
> в девять часов (g.c. plural) вечера (g.c.) - at nine in the evening (nine of the evening).
> сегодня вечером (i.c.) – this evening (today in the evening).
> до девяти (g.c.) вечера (g.c.) - until (can also mean before) nine in the evening.
> пригласить – to invite.
> Я хочу пригласить вас (a.c.). - I want to invite you.
> пригласить тебя (a.c.) - invite you (friend, family member).
> ...

 
Lampada,  
Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Just want to be sure these are right.  I want to add these to the notes even though Pimsleur doesn't discuss them. 
Thank you,
Scott 
(Presented in order from "The New Penguin Russian Course") 
n.c. - nominative case - именительном падеж.
p.c. - prepositional case – предложный падеж.
a.c. - accusitive case – винительный падеж.
g.c. - genitive case - родительный падеж.
d.c. - dative case – дательный падеж.
i.c. - instrumental case – творительный падеж. 
feminine gender – женский род.
masculine gender – мужской род. 
ъ – твёрдый знак.
ь - мягкий знак.

----------


## flowforever

> Hello,
>    Just want to be sure these are right.  I want to add these to the notes even though Pimsleur doesn't discuss them. 
> Thank you,
> Scott 
> (Presented in order from "The New Penguin Russian Course") 
> n.c. - nominative case - именительный падеж.
> p.c. - prepositional case – предложный падеж.
> a.c. - accusitive case – винительный падеж.
> g.c. - genitive case - родительный падеж.
> ...

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Hello,
>    Just want to be sure these are right.  I want to add these to the notes even though Pimsleur doesn't discuss them. 
> Thank you,
> Scott 
> (Presented in order from "The New Penguin Russian Course") 
> n.c. - nominative case - именительный падеж.
> p.c. - prepositional case – предложный падеж.
> a.c. - accusitive case – винительный падеж.
> g.c. - genitive case - родительный падеж.
> ...

 flowforever, 
They have been added to the end of the notes. 
Thank you!   
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 11  
суббота – Saturday.
в субботу (a.c.) – on Saturday.
Мне (d.c.) тоже нравится Москва но мне (d.c.) больше нравится Санкт Петербург. - I also like Moscow (to me also) but I prefer St. Petersburg.
Не поехать ли нам туда. - What if we drive to there.
Ты хочешь...? - Do you want...?
Ты можешь...? - Can you...?
на концерт – to a concert (for a concert).
в кафе – to the cafe.
начинаться – to begin.
Он начинаться после восьми (g.c.). – (talking about a concert) It begins after eight (o'clock).
у тебя – you have or at your place (to a friend, family member).
большое спасибо – thank you very much
Ты много ездишь. - You travel a lot.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Он начинаться после восьми (g.c.). – (talking about a concert) It begins after eight (o'clock).

 Начинается maybe, elsewise seems to be nonsense

----------


## Оля

> Мне (d.c.) тоже нравится Москва, но мне (d.c.) больше нравится Санкт-Петербург. - I also like Moscow (to me also) but I prefer St. Petersburg.
> Не поехать ли нам туда? - What if we drive to there. 
> Он начинается после восьми (g.c.). – (talking about a concert) It begins after eight (o'clock).

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Мне (d.c.) тоже нравится Москва, но мне (d.c.) больше нравится Санкт-Петербург. - I also like Moscow (to me also) but I prefer St. Petersburg.
> Не поехать ли нам туда? - What if we drive to there. 
> Он начинается после восьми (g.c.). – (talking about a concert) It begins after eight (o'clock).

 Оля, 
большое спасибо! 
Скотт

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 12 
Я собираюсь уехать без пятнадцати (g.c.) восемь. – I am going to leave at (at is understood) 7:45.
тебе (d.c.) нравится...? - Do you like... (To a friend, family member)?
пряник – Russian pastry.
бы – would, page 230-231 of «The New Penguin Russian Course» explains how it's used.
вы хотели бы...? – you would like (would you like)...?
кофе с молоком (i.c.) - coffee with milk.
без молока (g.c.) - without milk.
куда? – to where?
где? - where is?
вы хотели – you wanted.

----------


## Оля

I think, "пряник" = "priahnik"   ::

----------


## fortheether

> I think, "пряник" = "priahnik"

 
Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 13 
у себя - to be in, to be in one's room, to be at home (in one's office).
Что это у тебя? - What is it that you have? or What is it at your place?
это для тебя – it's for you.
год (1), года (2,3,4) (g.c.), лет (5 or more years that don't end 1-4) (g.c. plural).
сколько лет? - how many years?
очень интересно – very interesting.
твой знакомый – your friend (acquaintance) (talking to a friend or family member).
несколько минут – a few minutes.
дома – at home.

----------


## fortheether

> Hello,
>    Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
> Thank you,
> Scott  
> Level 2 – Lesson 13 
> у себя - to be in, to be in one's room, to be at home (in one's office).
> Что это у тебя? - What is it that you have? or What is it at your place?
> это для тебя – it's for you.
> год (1), года (2,3,4) (g.c.), лет (5 or more years that don't end 1-4) (g.c. plural).
> ...

 
Pretty please!

----------


## Vadim84

Everything seems to be right there.
But it's better to work with phrases in context.

----------


## fortheether

> Everything seems to be right there.
> But it's better to work with phrases in context.

 I agree and the lessons eventually do put the phrases in context, I think. 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 14 
если – if.
а у тебя? – and you?
до свидания – goodbye.
Я приехал – I arrived (mas.).
Я приехала – I arrived (fem.).
Мы приехали – We arrived (plural).
среда – Wednesday.
в среду (a.c.) - on Wednesday.
четверг – Thursday.
в четверг (a.c.) - on Thursday.
этот - this; that.
к (+d.c.) - to, toward(s).
к нему (d.c.) – to (towards) him.
c (+i.c.) - with.
c ним (i.c.) - with him.
холодный – cold.

----------


## Vadim84

Again everything seems correct.
But again I warn you  ::  I hope you understand that given translations are only correct in certain context while in other context they will be wrong.

----------


## fortheether

> Again everything seems correct.
> But again I warn you  I hope you understand that given translations are only correct in certain context while in other context they will be wrong.

 Thank you for the help and I will keep your advice in mind. 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott   
Level 2 – Lesson 15 
Ты собираешься к нему/ней (d.c.) в гости? - Are you going to visit him/her?
Они с женой (i.c.) приехали. - He and his wife arrived.
твоя – your (fem.).
Где твоя машина? - Where is your car?
к ним (d.c.) - to them.
Ты собираешься к ним (d.c.) в гости? - Are you going to visit them?
домой – home, to one's home.
себе – self, reflexive pronoun in d.c.
When saying «I» or «me» in a sentence and refering to yourself again, must use one or one's.  Example:
Я хочу пригласить их себе (d.c.) домой. - I want to invite them to my house (to one's place).
мы хотели – we wanted.
Вы собираетесь пригласить их себе (d.c.) домой? - Are you going to invite them to your house?

----------


## Оля

> Я хочу пригласить их к себе (d.c.) домой. - I want to invite them to my house (to one's place).
> мы хотели – we wanted.
> Вы собираетесь пригласить их к себе (d.c.) домой? - Are you going to invite them to your house?

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Я хочу пригласить их к себе (d.c.) домой. - I want to invite them to my house (to one's place).
> мы хотели – we wanted.
> Вы собираетесь пригласить их к себе (d.c.) домой? - Are you going to invite them to your house?

 That was stupid of me to omit the "k".  Oh well. 
Question on "себе".  When the personal pronoun of the sentence is "я" than себе refers also to the same person.  But when the personal pronoun is "вы" then себе also refers to "вы".  So the question is, is that why себе can refer to "my" and "your" but be the same word?   
Now that I am trying to learn another language, I wish I payed attention during the English grammer lessons when growing up! 
Оля - Thank you for the help!  
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> Question on "себе".  When the personal pronoun of the sentence is "я" than себе refers also to the same person.  But when the personal pronoun is "вы" then себе also refers to "вы".  So the question is, is that why себе can refer to "my" and "your" but be the same word?

 Not only "я" and "Вы"... 
Я пригласила Машу к себе.
Ты пригласил Машу к себе.
Он пригласил Машу к себе.
Мы приглашаем вас к себе.
Вы приглашаете нас к себе.
Они приглашают нас к себе.  _Я_ взял эту книгу _себе_. _Он_ долго выбирал _себе_ костюм. _Они_ купили этот телевизор для _себя_. _Она_ любит только _себя_. 
It's a reflexive pronoun.. It refers to an active person of the sentence.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Question on "себе".  When the personal pronoun of the sentence is "я" than себе refers also to the same person.  But when the personal pronoun is "вы" then себе also refers to "вы".  So the question is, is that why себе can refer to "my" and "your" but be the same word?   Not only "я" and "Вы"... 
> Я пригласила Машу к себе.
> Ты пригласил Машу к себе.
> Он пригласил Машу к себе.
> Мы приглашаем вас к себе.
> Вы приглашаете нас к себе.
> Они приглашают нас к себе.  _Я_ взял эту книгу _себе_. - I took this book for myself. _Он_ долго выбирал _себе_ костюм. - He took a long time to choose his costume.  OR - He took a long time to choose a costume for himself. _Они_ купили этот телевизор для _себя_. - They bought that television for them selves. _Она_ любит только _себя_. - She loves only herself. (She is self centered). 
> It's a reflexive pronoun.. It refers to an active person of the sentence.

 Оля,
   That is excellent.  I added your examples to the notes.  Please let me know if I got the translations right.  When corrected I will add them also. 
Thank you so much, 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> _Я_ взял эту книгу _себе_. - I take this book for myself. (I took?..) _Он_ долго выбирал _себе_ костюм. - He took a long time to choose his costume. _Они_ купили этот телевизор для _себя_. - They bought that television for them selves. _Она_ любит только _себя_. - She loves only herself. (She is self centered).

 Вроде бы перевод правильный, но я думаю, кто-нибудь другой проверит лучше, чем я  ::

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  _Я_ взял эту книгу _себе_. - I took this book for myself. (I took is right..) _Он_ долго выбирал _себе_ костюм. - He took a long time to choose his costume. _Они_ купили этот телевизор для _себя_. - They bought that television for them selves. _Она_ любит только _себя_. - She loves only herself. (She is self centered).   Вроде бы перевод правильный, но я думаю, кто-нибудь другой проверит лучше, чем я

 Я понимаю. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> _Он_ долго выбирал _себе_ костюм. - He took a long time to choose his costume.

 Наверное, лучше было бы "to choose the costume for himself"...

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  _Он_ долго выбирал _себе_ костюм. - He took a long time to choose his costume.   Наверное, лучше было бы "to choose the costume for himself"...

 I think it's more natural to say: 
He took a long time to choose his costume. 
Also I think this is more natural: 
"to choose a costume for himself." 
Both sentences mean the same thing though. 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott 
Level 2 – Lesson 16 
ещё кое-кого – someone else.
он пригласил – he invited.
она  пригласила – she invited.
он делал – he did.
она делала – she did.
оба – both.
всегда – always.
Я езжу – I travel.
часто – often.
погода – weather.
хороший – good (adj.)
хорошая (fem.) погода – good weather.
кто-нибудь – anyone.
Вы знаете кого-нибудь (a.c.) там/в Крыму (a.c.)? - Do you know anyone there/in Crimea?
к ней (d.c.) – to (towards) her.
Я часто езжу к ней (d.c.) в гости. - I often travel to visit her (as a guest).
У него/неё/них большая семья. - He/She/(They have) has a big family.

----------


## Оля

> он делал (or он *с*делал) – he did.
> она делала (or она *с*делала) – she did. 
> Я езжу – I travel. Ездить = go, ride, drive... Travel = путешествовать!
> Можно, конечно, сказать "Я часто езжу отдыхать на Кипр", но в основном глагол "ездить" употребляется в смысле "go, ride, drive".
> Например, "я езжу на машине".
> (Если я ошибаюсь, пусть меня поправит кто-нибудь, кто хорошо знает английский).  
> кто-нибудь – anyone. or someone

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  он делал (or он *с*делал) – he did.
> она делала (or она *с*делала) – she did. 
> Я езжу – I travel. Ездить = go, ride, drive... Travel = путешествовать!
> Можно, конечно, сказать "Я часто езжу отдыхать на Кипр", но в основном глагол "ездить" употребляется в смысле "go, ride, drive".
> Например, "я езжу на машине".
> (Если я ошибаюсь, пусть меня поправит кто-нибудь, кто хорошо знает английский).  
> кто-нибудь – anyone. or someone

 Оля,
   Thank you again!  Your discussion of travel vs. go, ride, drive has been added to the notes. 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott 
                                 Level 2 - Lesson 17 
Какая погода? – How is the weather?
Лучше чем Москва. - Better than Moscow.
на следующий неделя – next week.
В Санкт-Петербурге (p.c.) холоднее чем в Москве (p.c.). – In St. Petersburg it's colder than in Moscow.
В Москве (p.c.) холоднее чем в Крыму (exception in p.c.???????????)? - In Moscow it's colder than in Crimea.
раньше – earlier.
был (mas.)/была (fem.) – past tense of быть (to be).
Раньше была (fem.) холоднее чем сейчас. - Earlier it was colder than now.
Но сейчас не так холодно. – But now it's not so cold.
дороже - more expensive.

----------


## Оля

> Какая сейчас погода? – How is the weather? OR "Как (там) погода?"
> на следующей неделе – next week.
> Раньше было холоднее чем сейчас. - Earlier it was colder than now.

----------


## Оля

> в Крыму (exception in p.c.?)

 It's not an exception in p.c.
Например: "Рассказы о Кр*ы*ме".
d.c. - Кр*ы*му ("Море подарило Крыму прекрасный климат"). 
Но принято говорить "В Крым*у*".
Почему - не знаю.   ::   Наверное, есть какое-то правило   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Лучше чем Москва

 Это что там лучше, чем Москва?   ::

----------


## fortheether

> в Крыму (exception in p.c.?)
> 			
> 		  It's not an exception in p.c.
> Например: "Рассказы о Кр*ы*ме".
> d.c. - Кр*ы*му ("Море подарило Крыму прекрасный климат"). 
> Но принято говорить "В Крым*у*".
> Почему - не знаю.    Наверное, есть какое-то правило

 Оля,
   Thank you for the help (also for the prior post) and the great explaination. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Лучше чем Москва   Это что там лучше, чем Москва?

 Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 18 
жить – to live (to stay).
плохой – bad.
плохая (fem.) погода – bad weather.
сын – son.
Сибирь – Siberia.
Он хочет жить. - He wants to stay (in one place).
остаться – to stay (remain for a certain period of time).
Наш сын хочет жить у с их знакомых. - Our son wants to live at his (at one's) friends (acquaintances) place.
Сколько ему (d.c.) лет (g.c plural)? - How old is he?
Ему (d.c.) двадцать лет (g.c plural). - He is twenty years old.
Lesson practice:
To where would you like to drive?
Today we have good weather in Moscow.
Here the weather is better than in St. Petersburg.
Here now it's not so cold.
But here it's always colder than in Crimea.
My friend (acquaintance) is from Crimea.
Unfortunately I cannot drive to Crimea now.
I don't like to travel when the weather is bad.
I'm going to wait until six/next week.
It's better for you to wait until next week.
No, my wife and I are going to leave without them.
Because we both must work there.
Is he going to stay until Monday?
He likes the weather in Crimea very much.
He prefers the weather in Crimea.

----------


## Оля

> Он хочет жить. - He wants to stay (in one place).

 "Он хочет жить." можно перевести только так: "He wants to live."
А вот "Он хочет жить *в Москве*" можно перевести "He wants to stay in Moscow."   

> Наш сын хочет жить у _(witout "c") их знакомых. - Our son wants to live at his (at one's) friends (acquaintances) place.

 Our son wants to live at *his* friends place. = Наш сын хочет жить у *своих* друзей.
Наш сын хочет жить у *их* друзей. = Our son wants to live at *their* friends place.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Он хочет жить. - He wants to stay (in one place).   "Он хочет жить." можно перевести только так: "He wants to live."
> А вот "Он хочет жить *в Москве*" можно перевести "He wants to stay in Moscow."        Originally Posted by fortheether  Наш сын хочет жить у _(witout "c") их знакомых. - Our son wants to live at his (at one's) friends (acquaintances) place.   Our son wants to live at *his* friends place. = Наш сын хочет жить у *своих* друзей.
> Наш сын хочет жить у *их* друзей. = Our son wants to live at *their* friends place.

 Оля,
   Thank you so much for the help! 
Scott

----------


## Wowik

> Он хочет жить. - He wants to stay (in one place).

 He-he! More frequently it means "He don't want to die!"  ::  
"Он хочет остановиться (в гостинице/у Петровых)"  (on the way, transient(ly))
"Он хочет пожить в деревне" (for a short time, for example on holidays)
"Он хочет поcелиться в деревне" (for indefinitely long time, permanently) "Он хочет жить в Америке" (permanently) 
---------------------------------
Мама! Не пили меня пилою! Я хочу жить, жить-жить, жить-жить...

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by fortheether  он делал (or он *с*делал) – he did.
> она делала (or она *с*делала) – she did. 
> Я езжу – I travel. Ездить = go, ride, drive... Travel = путешествовать!
> Можно, конечно, сказать "Я часто езжу отдыхать на Кипр", но в основном глагол "ездить" употребляется в смысле "go, ride, drive".
> Например, "я езжу на машине".
> (Если я ошибаюсь, пусть меня поправит кто-нибудь, кто хорошо знает английский).  
> кто-нибудь – anyone. or someone

 Ездить/Ехать can be translated as 'travel' in English. 
If you mean "travel" as in a direction: 
Я ехал в Россию - I traveled/went to Russia. 
To travel, as a general action, as in "I like to travel" is Путешествовать.

----------


## Оля

> Ездить/Ехать can be translated as 'travel' in English.

 Я этого не отрицала.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Он хочет жить. - He wants to stay (in one place).

 He-he! More frequently it means "He don't want to die!"  ::  
"Он хочет остановиться (в гостинице/у Петровых)"  (on the way, transient(ly))
"Он хочет пожить в деревне" (for a short time, for example on holidays)
"Он хочет поcелиться в деревне" (for indefinitely long time, permanently) "Он хочет жить в Америке" (permanently) 
Wowik,
   Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Ездить/Ехать can be translated as 'travel' in English. 
> If you mean "travel" as in a direction: 
> Я ехал в Россию - I traveled/went to Russia. 
> To travel, as a general action, as in "I like to travel" is Путешествовать.

 TATY, 
   Thank you. 
Scott

----------


## Wowik

> Я ехал в Россию - I traveled/went to Russia.

 I traveled to Russia - Я ездил в Россию 
Когда впервые я ехал в Россию, я не говорил по-русски. 
When I traveled/went to Russia at first time I didn't (don't?) speak Russian.

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 19  
Сейчас Я живу у своей знакомый (why not знакомая?). - (Referring to a female) Now I live at my friend's (acquaintance's) place.
Я жил (mas.)... - I lived...
Я жила (fem.)... - I lived...
женщина – woman.
мужчина – man.
компаний – company (Pimsleur does not say компания - unless the «я» is silent «or I don't hear it»???).
Я работаю ... - I work...
Я работал (mas.)... - I worked...
Я работала (fem.)... - I worked...
Я работал компаний Gillette там. - I worked at the Gillette company there.
У него была много работы (g.c. of работа). - He had a lot of work.
работа – job.
У него была хорошая (fem.) работа. - He had a good job.
работать – to work.
У мне была больше работать чем сейчас. - I had more work than (I do – is understood) now.
У них была... - They had...
Lesson practice:
Must he work there?
For how long must he stay there?
to go by car.
to go by subway.
to go by foot.
My son worked a lot there.

----------


## Оля

> Сейчас я живу у своей знакомой (why not знакомая? because it's not nominativ). - (Referring to a female) Now I live at my friend's (acquaintance's) place.
> компания – company (Pimsleur does not say компания - unless the «я» is silent «or I don't hear it»??? "компани*й*" - я не знаю такого слова.).
> Я работал там в компании Gillette. - I worked at the Gillette company there.
> У него было много работы (g.c. of работа). - He had a lot of work.
> У меня было больше работы, чем сейчас. - I had more work than (I do – is understood) now.
> У них была/было/был/были... - They had...

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Сейчас я живу у своей знакомой (why not знакомая? because it's not nominativ). - (Referring to a female) Now I live at my friend's (acquaintance's) place.
> компания – company (Pimsleur does not say компания - unless the «я» is silent «or I don't hear it»??? "компани*й*" - я не знаю такого слова.).
> Я работал там в компании Gillette. - I worked at the Gillette company there.
> У него было много работы (g.c. of работа). - He had a lot of work.
> У меня было больше работы, чем сейчас. - I had more work than (I do – is understood) now.
> У них была/было/был/были... - They had...

 Maybe he is heaing Компании (nom. plu., gen. sig.), or Компаний (gen. plu.)

----------


## Оля

> Maybe he is heaing Компании (nom. plu., gen. sig.), or Компаний (gen. plu.)

 Но это не слово, это _форма_ слова   ::

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 20 
Письмо из Крыма (g.c.). - A letter from Crimea.
Он/Она должен/должена был/была работать. - He/She had to work.
Он работает... - He works...
Ей (d.c.) двадцать пять лет (g.c plural). - She is twenty five years old.
позвонить – to telephone, ring.
телефон – telephone.
Я могу позвонить по телефону? (d.c.) - Can I make a call? (Can I ring by telephone)
нужен/нужна/нужно/нужны (mas./fem./neuter/plural) – necessary.
Мне (d.c.) нужна позвонить по телефону (d.c.) (a female is speaking). - I need (to me it's necessary) to make a telephone call.
дочь – daughter.
Он хотел – He wanted.
Она хотела – She wanted.
Они хотели – They wanted.
почта – post office.
на почту (a.c.) – to the post office.
На здоровье! - Your welcome!
Lesson practice:
He already had to leave.
He often has to travel (by vehicle) to there.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by TATY  Maybe he is heaing Компании (nom. plu., gen. sig.), or Компаний (gen. plu.)   Но это не слово, это _форма_ слова

 In the "audio lounge" message "Pimsleur - company" I posted the sentence in question.   
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## Оля

> Он/Она должен/должна был/была работать. - He/She had to work. 
> Мне (d.c.) нужно позвонить по телефону (d.c.) (a female is speaking No, not only female, it's just 1st person, single). - I need (to me it's necessary) to make a telephone call. 
> На здоровье! - Your welcome! or "As you please!"

----------


## TATY

Нужен agrees with the subject of the sentence. The subject is always in the NOMINATIVE case. Мне is the dative and therefore cannot be the subject. 
Мне нужно работать - Lit. To me it is necessary to work.  
"To work" is the subject, effectively, and therefore Нужен must agree with it. Since it is a verb in the infinitive is has no gender and therefore is neuter (нужно) 
Мне нужен он - I need him
Мне нужна она - I need her
Мне нужно оно - I need it
Мне нужны они - I need them 
And it's *The* Crimea

----------


## Wowik

> Hello,
> Мне (d.c.) нужно позвонить по телефону (d.c.) (a male or female is speaking). - I need (to me it's necessary) to make a telephone call. 
> На здоровье! (Пожалуйста! Не за что!) - Your welcome! Don't mention it! Not at all!  _All another answers on "Thank you!" (Спасибо!)_

----------


## fortheether

Оля - TATY - Wowik 
Thank you for the great help! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you,
Scott   
Level 2 – Lesson 21 
Я ищу телефон. - I'm looking for a telephone.
Я приглашали их. - I invited them.
Я должен/должна был/была остаться дома. - (mas./fem.) I was supposed to stay at home.
Я хотел/хотела (mas./fem.) позвонить ему но мой телефон не работал. - I wanted to call him but my telephone didn't work.
Моя машина тоже не работала. - My car also didn't work.
Мне нужно было пойти пешком сегодня утром. - I needed to go on foot this morning.
Вы знаете его номер телефона? (g.c.) – Do you know his telephone number?
У меня есть номер, но я не знаю правильный этот номер или нет. - I have a number but I don't know if this number is correct or not.
Может быть это не правильный номер? - Maybe it's not the correct number?
Ах, вот другой номер. - Ah, here is a different number.
Скажите, где здесь есть другой телефон? - Tell me, where is there a different telephone here?
Телефон недалеко отсюда. - The telephone is not far from here.
Ах, вы ищете телефон? - Ah, you're looking for a telephone?
Lesson practice:
I have a letter for you.
From whom?
Can I make a call from your place?
I want to invite them to my house.
You need to go to the post office.

----------


## Wowik

> Я ищу телефон. - I'm looking for a telephone.
> Я пригласил их. - I invited them. _or possible:_
> Я приглашал их. - I invited them.
> Я собирался/собиралась остаться дома. - (mas./fem.) I was supposed to stay at home.
> Я хотел/хотела (mas./fem.) позвонить ему но мой телефон не работал. - I wanted to call him but my telephone didn't work.
> Моя машина тоже не работала. - My car also didn't work. 
> Мне нужно было идти пешком сегодня утром. - I needed to go on foot this morning. _or possible:_
> Мне пришлось пойти пешком сегодня утром. - I needed to go on foot this morning. 
> Вы знаете его номер телефона? (g.c.) – Do you know his telephone number?
> ...

----------


## Оля

> Я должен/должна был/была остаться дома. - (mas./fem.) I was supposed to stay at home. должен/должна - it's ok 
> Я хотел/хотела позвонить ему, но мой телефон не работал. - I wanted to call him but my telephone didn't work.
> Может быть, это не правильный номер? - Maybe it's not the correct number?
> Ах, вот другой номер. - Ah, here is a different number.
> Ах, вы ищете телефон? - Ah, you're looking for a telephone? "Ах" - it's ok, but "A" is better

 This sign (*,*) is very important in Russian.

----------


## fortheether

Wowik - Oля, 
Thank you for the help. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott 
Level 2 – Lesson 22 
Мы хотели позвонить им (d.c.), но не можем. - We wanted to call them but can't.
Он хотел позвонить им (d.c.). - He wanted to call them.
Что вы ищете? - What are you looking for?
они могут – they can.
ходить – to walk (multidirectional).
Им (d.c.) нравится ходить пешком. - They like to take walks (to walk on foot).
они живут – they live.
Им не нужно много ездить. - They don't need to travel by machine a lot.
Они не могли много ходить пешком. - They were not able to take many walks.
Извините, где здесь почта (fem.)? - Excuse me, where is the post office here?
Она (referring to the post office) недалеко отсюда. - It's not far from here.
Я могу увидеть. - I can see.
Я вижу её (a.c.) (referring to the post office) отсюда. - I see it from here.
Вы видите её (a.c.) (referring to the post office)? - Do you see it?
Они были дома. - They were at home.
Может быть, вам нужно пойти на почту (a.c.). - Maybe you need to go to the post office.
Lesson practice:
Does she like to work there?
But she prefers to travel.
They were supposed to stay there until Monday.
He was supposed to make a telephone call.

----------


## Оля

It's ok.

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Я должен/должна был/была остаться дома. - (mas./fem.) I was supposed to stay at home. должен/должна - it's ok 
> Я хотел/хотела позвонить ему, но мой телефон не работал. - I wanted to call him but my telephone didn't work.
> Может быть, это не правильный номер? - Maybe it's not the correct number?
> Ах, вот другой номер. - Ah, here is a different number.
> Ах, вы ищете телефон? - Ah, you're looking for a telephone? "Ах" - it's ok, but "A" is better   This sign (*,*) is very important in Russian.

 Это неправильный номер (слитно пишется)

----------


## Оля

> Это неправильный номер (слитно пишется)

 Точно  ::

----------


## fortheether

Оля - Chuvak, 
Thank you for the help. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 23 
найти – to find.
никогда – never.
Лучше, чем раньше. - Better than it was (it was is understood) earlier.
Can it also mean - Better than before?
Они никогда не были здесь. - They've never been here.
У вас был их номер телефона? (g.c.) - Did you have their telephone number?
Мне (d.c.) нужно найти моих (g.c.) знакомых у них. - I need to find my acquaintances (friends) at their place.
Вам (d.c.) нужно найти их (g.c.) адрес? - Do you need to find their address?
написать – to write.
Я хочу написать им (d.c.) письмо. - I want to write (write to them) them a letter.
Они должны были позвонить мне (d.c.). - They were supposed to (call to me) call me.
Я мог. - I was able to.
Какой у них адрес? - Which address do they have?
Я не мог найти их дом. – I wasn't able to find their house.
доктор – doctor.
Я ищу доктора (a.c.). - I'm looking for a doctor.
***
Why does «Я ищу телефон» but «Я ищу доктора» ends in an «a»?  Go to:  http://masterrussian.com/aa071200a.shtml 
for a lesson on the accusative case.
***
Номер телефона (g.c.) доктора (g.c.). – The telephone number of a doctor.
Lesson practice:
I wanted to invite my friends to visit.
Do you need to call them?
Yes I was supposed to call them.

----------


## Rtyom

> Лучше, чем раньше. - Better than it was (it was is understood) earlier.
> Can it also mean - Better than before?

 Yes, it can.   

> Мне (d.c.) нужно найти моих (g.c.) знакомых у них. - I need to find my acquaintances (friends) at their place.

 Better: Мне нужно найти у них своих знакомых.

----------


## Оля

> Why does «Я ищу телефон» but «Я ищу доктора» ends in an «a»?

 Доктор - одушевленный. Телефон - неодушевленный предмет.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Why does «Я ищу телефон» but «Я ищу доктора» ends in an «a»?   Доктор - одушевленный. Телефон - неодушевленный предмет.

 Там была ссылка на правила...  ::  Он, наверное, скопировал неправильно.  ::

----------


## TATY

Телефон is a masculine inanimate noun, therefore doesn't change in the accusative case. 
Доктор is a masculine animate noun, therefore ends in an А in the accusative.

----------


## Rtyom

Yes, let's try to explain it more and more...

----------


## fortheether

> Yes, let's try to explain it more and more...

 That's why I included a link for the accusative case lesson.  So someone who doesn't know about animate vs. inanimate, male vs. female in the accusative can study that lesson. 
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Rytom, Оля, TATY: 
Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 24 
Вы должны были? - Were you supposed to?  «бы» can be used also to speak to more than one person (even good friends).
помощь – to help.
Ты можешь мне (d.c.) помощь? - Can you help me?
прочитать – to read.
Ты можешь прочитать по-русски? - Can you read Russian?
дом can also refer to a building.  Дом шесть или дом семь? - Building six or building seven.
Почему бы и нет? - Why not? (literally why wouldn't it?)
Вам (d.c.) нужно позвонить доктору (d.c.)? - Do you need to call the doctor?
Lesson practice:
But now I need to find many things.
Do you want to write them a letter?
Maybe more than necessary.
We were supposed to live at our friends place.
I don't like to take walks when it's very cold.

----------


## Оля

> помощь – a help. помочь, помогать - to help 
> Ты можешь читать по-русски? - Can you read Russian?

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  помощь – a help. помочь, помогать - to help 
> Ты можешь читать по-русски? - Can you read Russian?

 Thank you!!!  
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me to fix my many mistakes.  Also there are quite a few places that I'm not sure of the case.  I think they are g.c. but this lesson threw me for a loop. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 25  
Сейчас я работаю в компании (p.c. of компания) Кодак, и я живу у своего (what case????) знакомого (what case????). and why the change to «знакомого»??????
Now I'm working at the Kodak company, and I live at my friend's (acquaintances) place.  (refering to a male).
У моего (what case????) знакомого (what case????) большой дом. - My friend (male)(acquaintance) has a big house.
Этот доктор один из моих (g.c.) знакомых. - This doctor is one of my acquaintances (friends).
Сейчас я живу у него. - Now I live at his place.
From lesson 19 - Сейчас я живу у своей (what case????) знакомой (why not знакомая? because it's not nominative). - (Referring to a female) Now I live at my friend's (acquaintance's) place.
Но я должен был работать с девяти (g.c.) утро до шести (g.c.) вечера. - But I had to work from nine in the morning until six at night.
взять – to take.
взять вас – take you.
Вы можете взять меня в город? - Can you take me to town?
Я могла (fem.). - I was able to.
обменять – to exchange.
Я хотел обменять немного денег (g.c. of деньги). - I wanted to exchange some money.
Lesson practice:
We have a doctor in the hotel.
We don't have a doctor here.
I already know of a doctor in the city.
Then I could give you his telephone number.
That was a good job.  (referring to work).
Excuse me, do you still need to call the doctor?
I need to call him but I can wait.
They wanted to have dinner with me at 7.
My friend has only a little time.
Earlier I was able to drive to there by car.

----------


## Оля

> Сейчас я работаю в компании (p.c. of компания) Кодак, и я живу у своего (what case???? genitiv of "свой") знакомого (what case???? genitiv of "знакомый").
> Этот доктор — один из моих (g.c.) знакомых. - This doctor is one of my acquaintances (friends).
> Сейчас я живу у своей (what case???? genitiv of "своя") знакомой (why not знакомая? because it's not nominative).
> Но я должен был работать с девяти (g.c.) утра до шести (g.c.) вечера. - But I had to work from nine in the morning until six at night.

----------


## elenitta

::  I was just wondered if anybody has Pimsleur e-books. I have only CDs  :: .

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 26 
Какой у неё адрес? - Which is her address?
Ты можешь мне (d.c.) помочь? - Can you help me?
Я хотел/хотела бы... - I would like...
вы жили... - you lived.
вы едете – you are driving.
поедете прямо – drive straight ahead.
Сейчас вы едете медленнее???? - Now you are driving more slowly.
Я еду. - I am driving.
Я собираюсь поехать в Москву (a.c.). - I am going to drive to Moscow.
Pimsleur says: use «поехать» when mentioning the destination.
Вы хотели поехать туда вместе со мной (i.c.). - You wanted to drive to there (a destination) together with me.
Можно поехать туда на автобусе (what case is this????) - It's possible to drive to there by bus.
намного – much.
На машине (case?????) намного быстрее. – By car is much faster.
Lesson practice:
I have been looking for her already five days.
I can write it.
Can you read it?
She needed to make a call.
She needed to take a taxi.
She wanted to call to the doctor.
From eight until nine o'clock.
She needed to change (exchange) some money.
If you don't like to be driving together with me.
It's necessary to.
It's possible to.
You already are driving fast enough.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Сейчас я работаю в компании (p.c. of компания) Кодак, и я живу у своего (what case???? genitiv of "свой") знакомого (what case???? genitiv of "знакомый").
> Этот доктор — один из моих (g.c.) знакомых. - This doctor is one of my acquaintances (friends).
> Сейчас я живу у своей (what case???? genitiv of "своя") знакомой (why not знакомая? because it's not nominative).
> Но я должен был работать с девяти (g.c.) утра до шести (g.c.) вечера. - But I had to work from nine in the morning until six at night.

 Thank you!!! 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> поедете ("поезжайте" is better; "поедете" is not imperativ.) прямо – drive straight ahead.
> Сейчас вы едете медленнее_._ - Now you are driving more slowly.
> Можно поехать туда на автобусе (what case is this???? предложный )

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by fortheether  поедете ("поезжайте" is better; "поедете" is not imperativ.) прямо – drive straight ahead.
> Сейчас вы едете медленнее_._ - Now you are driving more slowly.
> Можно поехать туда на автобусе (what case is this???? предложный )

 In English it is: 
Genitiv*e*, Dativ*e* etc.
Imperfectiv*e*, Perfectiv*e*

----------


## Оля

> In English it is: 
> Genitiv*e*, Dativ*e* etc.
> Imperfectiv*e*, Perfectiv*e*

 TATY, я это подозревала  ::

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  поедете ("поезжайте" is better; "поедете" is not imperativ.) прямо – drive straight ahead.
> Сейчас вы едете медленнее_._ - Now you are driving more slowly.
> Можно поехать туда на автобусе (what case is this???? предложный )

 What are the _._ for? 
Also can: 
Сейчас вы едете медленнее_._ - Now you are driving more slowly. 
mean: 
Now you are driving slower? 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 27 
отвезти – bring (to a certain place).
Вы можете отвезти меня туда? - Can you bring me to there?
вернуться – to return.  
Я должен/должна был/была вернуться город. - I was supposed to return to the city.
никто – nobody.
Никто не знает этот номер. - Nobody knows this number.
Кто знает? - Who knows?
искать – to search, look for.
Вы ищете... - You are looking for...
Я ищу... - I am looking for...
Он не знает что вы собираетесь приехать в гости? - Doesn't he know that you are going to come to visit?
всё – all.
Он всё время работает. - He works all the time.
Pimsleur says: when a word ends «a» and you are saying «to» that place, it changes from «а» to «у» (a.c.).
Вы можете увидеть магазин. - You can see a store.
посмотреть – to have a look.
Если посмотреть направо.- If you look to the right (literally - If to have a look to the right).
увидеть – to see.
Lesson practice:
To where do you need to drive?
I don't want to be driving by bus.
It was necessary to call to him.
Nobody knows how it's possible to call to there.
I can call to him if he's home.
Why are you driving slower than earlier?
Because I'm looking for a restaurant.

----------


## fortheether

> Hello,
>    Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
> Thank you, 
> Scott  
> Level 2 – Lesson 27 
> отвезти – bring (to a certain place).
> Вы можете отвезти меня туда? - Can you bring me to there?
> вернуться – to return.  
> Я должен/должна был/была вернуться город. - I was supposed to return to the city.
> ...

 
Pretty please!

----------


## Indra

If you mean mistakes in Russian, there are no mistakes. 
Apart from the "lesson practice" part which I cannot check

----------


## Оля

> Он не знает, что вы собираетесь приехать в гости?

----------


## fortheether

> If you mean mistakes in Russian, there are no mistakes. 
> Apart from the "lesson practice" part which I cannot check

 Thank you. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Он не знает, что вы собираетесь приехать в гости?

 Thank you. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 28   
она ходит – she walks (stress on the «о»).
ходить – to walk.
Pimsleur says ходить refers to walking sometimes, often, or always rather than on a specific occasion.
Она собирается ехать с восьми (g.c.) часов до десяти (g.c.). - She's going to be driving from eight o'clock until ten.
Она собирается поехать туда. - She's going to drive to there.
сюда – to here.
Я хотел/хотела пойти к ним (d.c.) в гости. - I wanted to go visit them.
Они собираются к мне (d.c.) в гости. - They're going to visit me.
У меня (g.c.) дома. - At my house.
Я мог бы.  - I would be able to.
к мне (d.c.) домой – to my house.
Lesson practice:
they need.
You're driving much more slower than necessary.
She prefers to take walks.
They're going to come here on Wednesday.
They were supposed to come to here.
On Wednesday I would be able to bring them to there.

----------


## flowforever

она ходит – she walks (stress on the «о»).
ходить – to walk.
Pimsleur says ходить refers to walking sometimes, often, or always rather than on a specific occasion.
Она собирается ехать с восьми (g.c.) часов до десяти (g.c.). - She's going to be driving from eight o'clock until ten.
Она собирается поехать туда. - She's going to drive to there.
сюда – to here.
Я хотел/хотела пойти к ним (d.c.) в гости. - I wanted to go visit them.
Они собираются кo мне (d.c.) в гости. - They're going to visit me.
У меня (g.c.) дома. - At my house.
Я мог бы.  - I would be able to.
кo мне (d.c.) домой – to my house.

----------


## fortheether

> она ходит – she walks (stress on the «о»).
> ходить – to walk.
> Pimsleur says ходить refers to walking sometimes, often, or always rather than on a specific occasion.
> Она собирается ехать с восьми (g.c.) часов до десяти (g.c.). - She's going to be driving from eight o'clock until ten.
> Она собирается поехать туда. - She's going to drive to there.
> сюда – to here.
> Я хотел/хотела пойти к ним (d.c.) в гости. - I wanted to go visit them.
> Они собираются кo мне (d.c.) в гости. - They're going to visit me.
> У меня (g.c.) дома. - At my house.
> ...

 Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 29  
четыре часа дня – four o'clock in the afternoon.
десять часов вечера – ten o'clock of the evening.
четыре дня – four days.
Когда вы поедете туда? - When will you drive to there?
Я сейчас поеду к себе (d.c.) домой. - I will now drive to my house.
идея – idea.
У меня есть идея. - I have an idea.
пока – while.
банк – bank.
Пока вы едете, я мог/могла пойти в банк. - While you're driving I would be able to go to the bank.
чтобы... – in order to...
Чтобы обменять немного денег (g.c.). - In order to change some money.
Lesson practice:
I would be able to invite you.
It was possible.
It's still possible.
On Wednesday I can bring you to the restaurant.
Thank you but before that, I need to have a look at the address.
Would you be able to bring me to home?
That's all that I have.
Nobody knows how to find your house.
Before five o'clock in the afternoon.
She has an idea.
Which is the road?

----------


## Оля

> Пока вы едете, я мог/могла пойти в банк.

 Грамматически правильно, но звучит как-то бессмысленно. 
Лучше как-нибудь так:
"Пока вы *ездили*, я могла *сходить* в банк."
Или:
"Пока вы едете, я *могу сходить* в банк."

----------


## SSSS

> Когда вы поедете туда? - When will you drive to there?

 I would say _Когда вы туда поедете?.._ It's just sounds better to my ear...

----------


## Оля

В принципе без разницы, а еще это зависит от интонации  ::

----------


## SSSS

Даже не могу представить себе эту интонацию... 
Во, финал по футболу только что закончился, народ на улицах веселится...

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Пока вы едете, я мог/могла пойти в банк.   Грамматически правильно, но звучит как-то бессмысленно. 
> Лучше как-нибудь так:
> "Пока вы *ездили*, я могла *сходить* в банк."
> Или:
> "Пока вы едете, я *могу сходить* в банк."

 Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Когда вы поедете туда? - When will you drive to there?   I would say _Когда вы туда поедете?.._ It's just sounds better to my ear...

 Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 2 – Lesson 30  
Я уеду – I'll leave.
Нью-Йорк – New York.
Он собирается к мне (d.c.) в гости на следующей неделе. - He's going to visit me next week.
Он часто ездит сюда. - He often travels to here.
Я поеду. – I will drive.
Я еду. – I am driving.
Вы поедете. - You will drive.
Вы уедете. - You will leave.
встреча – a meeting.
важный – important.
Во вторник (a.c.), у меня важная встреча. - On Tuesday I have an important meeting.
Lesson practice:
He's going to come to my house.
He likes to take walks.
Would you like to go to the concert?
Yes, we both would be able to go to there.
You will leave for America on Thursday, right?
Before Tuesday you need to find the time (in order to) to come visit me.

----------


## Оля

> Он собирается ко мне (d.c.) в гости на следующей неделе. - He's going to visit me next week.
> Во вторник (a.c.)_ у меня важная встреча. - On Tuesday I have an important meeting.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Он собирается ко мне (d.c.) в гости на следующей неделе. - He's going to visit me next week.
> Во вторник (a.c.)_ у меня важная встреча. - On Tuesday I have an important meeting.

 Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me to fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 1  
прилететь – arrive by flying (to land).
приехать – to arrive by vehicle.
пора – it's time (to do something).
Тогда мне/вам (d.c.) пора ехать. - Then it's time for me/for you to be driving.
Как я вам (d.c.) помочь? - How can I help you?
Я мог/могла бы. - I would be able to.  Can also mean - I would have been able to.
Я мог/могла бы отвезти вас (a.c.) туда. - I would have been able to bring you to there.
Не поехать ли туда на такси. - What if we drive to there by taxi.
самолёт – airplane.
аэропорт – airport.
встретить – to meet.
Чтобы встретить своего (g.c.) знакомого (g.c.). - In order to meet my friend (acquaintance).
немного быстрее – a little more quickly.
намного быстрее – much more quickly.
Lesson practice:
Can I make a call from here?
My friend is going to come to here.
When is he supposed to land?
For how long is he able to stay?
His plane is supposed to land at three o'clock.
We can take a taxi in order to drive to the airport.

----------


## flowforever

прилететь – arrive by flying (to land).
приехать – to arrive by vehicle.
пора – it's time (to do something).
Тогда мне/вам (d.c.) пора ехать. - Then it's time for me/for you to be driving.
Как я могу вам (d.c.) помочь? - How can I help you?
Я мог/могла бы. - I would be able to.  Can also mean - I would have been able to.
Я мог/могла бы отвезти вас (a.c.) туда. - I would have been able to bring you to there.
Не поехать ли туда на такси. - What if we drive to there by taxi.
самолёт – airplane.
аэропорт – airport.
встретить – to meet.
Чтобы встретить своего (g.c.) знакомого (g.c.). - In order to meet my friend (acquaintance).
немного быстрее – a little more quickly.
намного быстрее – much more quickly.

----------


## Оля

> Как я могу вам (d.c.) помочь? - How can I help you?
> Не поехать ли (нам) туда на такси. - What if we drive to there by taxi.

----------


## RavinDave

Just a quick note to let Scott know I'm following along, reviewing the Pimsleur series on my own as I watch this thread progress.  We'll have to touch base and compare notes when he gets to the end.

----------


## TATY

> Just a quick note to let Scott know I'm following along, reviewing the Pimsleur series on my own as I watch this thread progress.  We'll have to touch base and compare notes when he gets to the end.

 This is not a dating agency!

----------


## RavinDave

> This is not a dating agency!

 Очевидно, это также не клуб комедии.   :P

----------


## SSSS

I don't think there is such a thing as a comedy club in Russia... At least I've never heard of one... However, there could be some in Moscow and St. Petersburg opened up quite recently...

----------


## TATY

> I don't think there is such a thing as a comedy club in Russia... At least I've never heard of one... However, there could be some in Moscow and St. Petersburg opened up quite recently...

 If "Моя прекрасная няня" is anything to go by, Russian comedy has a LONG way to go...

----------


## SSSS

I have no idea what "Моя прекрасная няня" is...

----------


## RavinDave

> I have no idea what "Моя прекрасная няня" is...

 OOO-oooo, you're going to regret asking.   ::   http://www.nannytv.ru/

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I think he is referring to the American show "the Nanny" or something like that, that is playing on TVs in Russia. His theory is that if Russians like that type of humor, they are doomed to be dull. 
Although that show was quite popular in America, and America has some decent comedy clubs. 
He is just trying to be sarcastic!   ::

----------


## SSSS

Ehhhh... I am not asking - I am just stating the fact of my blissful ignorance...

----------


## RavinDave

> I think he is referring to the American show "the Nanny" or something like that, that is playing on TVs in Russia.

 That's not the American version dubbed into Russian.  That's a Russian version based on "The Nanny".  Though, I admit, that actress looks an awful lot like Fran Drescher.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by RavinDave  Just a quick note to let Scott know I'm following along, reviewing the Pimsleur series on my own as I watch this thread progress.  We'll have to touch base and compare notes when he gets to the end.   This is not a dating agency!

 Кто-то немножко выпивает по пятницам.    ::

----------


## fortheether

> Just a quick note to let Scott know I'm following along, reviewing the Pimsleur series on my own as I watch this thread progress.  We'll have to touch base and compare notes when he gets to the end.

 
Any suggestions are more than welcome.  I will add them to page 3 of this thread where all the notes are added after they are corrected.

----------


## fortheether

> прилететь – arrive by flying (to land).
> приехать – to arrive by vehicle.
> пора – it's time (to do something).
> Тогда мне/вам (d.c.) пора ехать. - Then it's time for me/for you to be driving.
> Как я могу вам (d.c.) помочь? - How can I help you?
> Я мог/могла бы. - I would be able to.  Can also mean - I would have been able to.
> Я мог/могла бы отвезти вас (a.c.) туда. - I would have been able to bring you to there.
> Не поехать ли туда на такси. - What if we drive to there by taxi.
> самолёт – airplane.
> ...

 Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Как я могу вам (d.c.) помочь? - How can I help you?
> Не поехать ли (нам) туда на такси. - What if we drive to there by taxi.

 Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 2  
Что случилась? - What happened?
назад – ago.
Два часа назад. - Two hours ago.
Ей (d.c.) нравится её работа. - She likes her job.
Я собираюсь жить у своей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.). - I'm going to live at my (female) friends (acquaintances) place.
Нам (d.c. of мы) уже пора ехать. - For us it's already time to be driving.
есть – to eat.
Но может быть, вы хотите есть. - But maybe you want to be eating.
Я собираюсь сейчас поесть. - I'm going to eat now.
через – through, across; after (a period of time).
Через час мы должны приехать в гостиницу (a.c.). - In an hour we're supposed to come to the hotel.
Pimsleur says that есть (exists) and есть (to eat) sound very much a like. 
трудный – difficult.
В Москве (p.c.) не очень трудно (neuter short form of трудный) найти хорошее (see «The New Penguin Russian Course page 86 why it ends ее and not ое» ресторан. - In Moscow it's not very difficult to find a good restaurant.
вы будете – you will be.
Что вы будете делать в Москве (p.c.)? - What will you be doing in Moscow?
Трудно сказать. - Difficult to say.
Я буду там. - I will be there.
Lesson practice:
She had an important meeting.
Yes she works a lot.
In the evening it's necessary to be driving slower.
For us it's time to be eating.
I don't yet want to be eating.
And in the hotel there is a good restaurant.
I came to the airport four hours ago and I very much want to be eating.
I think here also is a restaurant.
Not very difficult if you have enough money.
When do you need to arrive at the hotel?
When will you be there?
She invited me to have supper.
We can arrive in two hours.

----------


## Оля

> Но, может быть, вы хотите есть. - But maybe you want to be eating. 
> Pimsleur says that есть (exists) and есть (to eat) sound very much a like. Not "very much a like", but absolutely equally. 
> В Москве (p.c.) не очень трудно (neuter short form of трудный) найти хороший ресторан. - In Moscow it's not very difficult to find a good restaurant.

----------


## laxxy

> В Москве (p.c.) не очень трудно (neuter short form of трудный) найти хороший (see «The New Penguin Russian Course page 86 why it ends ее and not ое» ресторан. (it's neither) - In Moscow it's not very difficult to find a good restaurant.

 "трудно" is not a short form of "трудный", "трудно" is a _наречие_ and трудный is a _прилагательное_.

----------


## Оля

A short form of "трудный" is "труден".

----------


## RavinDave

Looking through this Pimsleur stuff, it occurs to me:  They really love sentence construction using "собираться", don't they?  They REALLY, REALLY like it. 
Do they emphasize it too much?  It almost seems like they rely on it as a handy way to avoid learning full verb forms.  Just learn the infinitive and slap a form of "собираться" in front of it. 
Is it really that common in conversational Russian?  Maybe it is and I just don't realize it, since most of my practice sources are more formal.  (One of the reasons I sought you guys out).

----------


## gRomoZeka

Я собираюсь = I'm going to...
I don't think it's more common in Russian than it is in English.

----------


## basurero

Well, it is pretty common in English...

----------


## laxxy

It is much less common in Russian than in English; I think they use it to avoid explaining some grammar issues, in this case the verb aspect probably.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Но, может быть, вы хотите есть. - But maybe you want to be eating. 
> Pimsleur says that есть (exists) and есть (to eat) sound very much a like. Not "very much a like", but absolutely equally. 
> В Москве (p.c.) не очень трудно (neuter short form of трудный) найти хороший ресторан. - In Moscow it's not very difficult to find a good restaurant.

 Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  В Москве (p.c.) не очень трудно (neuter short form of трудный) найти хороший (see «The New Penguin Russian Course page 86 why it ends ее and not ое» ресторан. (it's neither) - In Moscow it's not very difficult to find a good restaurant.   "трудно" is not a short form of "трудный", "трудно" is a _наречие_ and трудный is a _прилагательное_.

 Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 3  
только что – just now (literally only that).
Я только что приехал/приехала. - I just now arrived.
Вы долго будете в Москве (p.c.)? - Will you be a long time in Moscow?
Я буду в Москве, только до следующей (adj. in g.c. that agrees with the fem. noun) недели (fem. noun in g.c.). - I will be in Moscow only until next week.
Через несколько дней. - In a few days.
с ней (i.c.) - with her.
Я толко что говорил/говорила с ней/ним (i.c.) по телефону (d.c.). - I just now spoke with her/him on the telephone.
Чтобы встретить меня (a.c.) - In order to meet me.
он/она будет... - he/she will be... 
всё время – all the time.
Где должна быть встреча? - Where is this meeting supposed to be?
Я приеду в шесть вечера (g.c.). - I will arrive at six in the evening.
кажется – it seems.
Мне кажется не ещё поздно. - It seems to me that it's not yet late.
совсем – absolutely, completely, entirely.
Ещё не совсем поздно. - It's not yet absolutely late.
Cегодня утром в девять утро. - This morning at nine in the morning.
Какой у меня номер? - Which room (номер can also mean hotel room) do I have? 
Lesson practice:
Yes my plane landed (прилетал/прилетала) only two hours ago.
I just now came to the hotel.
Tomorrow I'm going to visit her.
She wasn't able to stay there.
Tomorrow I'm going to call my friend again.
Tomorrow will she be at home?
When will she be at home tomorrow?
She will be at home all the time.
I don't know where this meeting is supposed to be.
She will already be there.
I will come to there.
How much will it cost?
It seems to me it's absolutely not expensive.

----------


## laxxy

> Hello,
>    Please help me fix my many many mistakes. 
> Thank you, 
> Scott  
> Level 3 – Lesson 3  
> только что – just now (literally only that).
> Я только что приехал/приехала. - I just now arrived.
> Вы долго будете в Москве (p.c.)? - Will you be a long time in Moscow?
> Я буду в Москве, только до следующей (adj. in g.c. that agrees with the fem. noun) недели (fem. noun in g.c.). - I will be in Moscow only until next week.
> ...

----------


## SSSS

> Я только что говорил/говорила с ней/ним (i.c.) по телефону (d.c.). - I just now spoke with her/him on the telephone.
> Мне кажется, ещё не поздно. - It seems to me that it's not yet late.
> Ещё совсем не поздно. - It's not yet absolutely late.
> Cегодня _ в девять утра [Or Сегодня утром в девять]. - This morning at nine in the morning.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Ещё совсем не поздно. - It's not yet absolutely late.

 This one means "it's not yet late at all", I suspect the tape was actually saying what fortheether wrote, Pimsleur is known to have quite a few weird expressions.

----------


## Оля

> Мне кажется, <smth....>

 comma!!

----------


## SSSS

> Originally Posted by SSSS        Originally Posted by fortheether  Ещё совсем не поздно. - It's not yet absolutely late.      This one means "it's not yet late at all", I suspect the tape was actually saying what fortheether wrote, Pimsleur is known to have quite a few weird expressions.

 it's not yet late at all - it will be still the same: _Ещё совсем не поздно...._

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by SSSS        Originally Posted by fortheether  Ещё совсем не поздно. - It's not yet absolutely late.      This one means "it's not yet late at all", I suspect the tape was actually saying what fortheether wrote, Pimsleur is known to have quite a few weird expressions.   it's not yet late at all - it will be still the same: _Ещё совсем не поздно...._

 Ещё не совсем поздно. == It's not yet absolutely late. (weird but possible)
Ещё совсем не поздно. == It's not yet late at all. 
The meaning is quite different.

----------


## RavinDave

Where's Scott?   
Been over a week.  Lessons must be getting a bit harder.

----------


## fortheether

> Where's Scott?   
> Been over a week.  Lessons must be getting a bit harder.

 I'm still here.  My job was eliminated so spending a lot of time looking for the next job that will lay me off.  I have an interview today.  Will do a lesson tomorrow, maybe. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

laxxy, SSSS, Оля 
Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 4 
Я хотел пообедать вместе со своей знакомой (i.c.). - I wanted to have lunch together with my friend 
(female acquaintance).
Да, она пригласила меня (a.c.) к (I can't hear the «k») себе (d.c.) домой. Yes she invited me to her house.
Я хотел/хотела пообедать вместе с ним/ней (i.c.) - I wanted to have lunch with him/her.
Сейчас я должен/должна быть в ресторане (p.c.). - Now I'm supposed to be in the restaurant.
Где Парк Горького (g.c.)? - Where is Gorky Park?
Как найти Парк Горького (g.c.)? - How to find Gorky Park?
Нам (d.c.) пора пообедать – For us it's time to have lunch (to do something).
Когда вам (d.c.) нужно прийти туда? - When do you need to arrive (by foot) to there?
Так мне (d.c.) уже пора идти. - So it's already time for me to be going (on foot).
Мне (d.c.) нужно идти чтобы прийти туда в пять. - I need to be going in order to arrive to there at five.
Нет, это рядом. - No it's nearby.
проспект – avenue.
Рядом с гостиницей (i.c.). - Near the hotel.  Spelling rule 3: After ж, ч, ш, щ, ц, write «о» in stressed singular endings and «е» in unstressed singular endings.
оттуда – from there.
Lesson practice:
I was supposed to make a call two hours ago.
I needed to speak with my friend but I wasn't able to.
He will be working until five o'clock.
It seems to me that he works all the time.
I had a good room in the hotel.
I just now called to her house.
It seems to me that nobody knows.
I was supposed to met here there.
It's absolutely not difficult to find (talking about Gorky Park). - Use «его» for «it».
I wanted to be driving by car in order to arrive to there earlier.
It seems to me it's absolutely nearby.
Tell me please, to where do I need to be going?
Over there will be a hotel.
I will arrive (by car) to there in an hour.
If you want I can bring you to the store.
From there it's not hard to find Gorky Park.
From there it's possible to see Lenin's Avenue.
If you look to the right.
It's better for me to be going now.
In order for me to arrive in forty minutes.

----------


## Оля

> Так, мне (d.c.) уже пора идти. - So it's already time for me to be going (on foot).
> Мне (d.c.) нужно идти, чтобы прийти туда в пять. - I need to be going in order to arrive to there at five.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Так, мне (d.c.) уже пора идти. - So it's already time for me to be going (on foot).
> Мне (d.c.) нужно идти, чтобы прийти туда в пять. - I need to be going in order to arrive to there at five.

 Оля, 
Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 5 
скоро (stress on the first «о») – soon.
Мне (d.c.) скоро нужно быть там. - I soon need to be there.
Мы (n.c.) скоро должны приехать? - Are we soon supposed to arrive? 
Help!!! I don't understand why two sentences above uses d.c. but the sentence above uses n.c. - can someone please explain it to me?   
Да, мы приедем/вы приедете через несколько минут. - Yes we will/you will arrive in a few minutes.
нельзя – impossible.
Нет, здесь нельзя ехать быстрее. - No here it's impossible to be driving faster.
Извините, мне (d.c.) скоро будет нужно позвонить. - Excuse me, I soon will need to make a phone call.
Я скоро должен/должна идти. - I soon am supposed to be going.
Чтобы прийти туда не слишком поздно. - In order to arrive to there not too late.
Вы идёте... – You are going (on foot)...
Я иду... - I am going (on foot)...
Вам (d.c.) нравится ходить туда? - Do you like to walk to there?
Да, я часто хожу (stress on the «у») туда. - Yes I often walk to there.
Когда вы приходите (stress on the «о») в ресторан?  - When will you arrive to the restaurant?
Сегодня воскресенье. - Today is Sunday.
У меня будет... - I will have...
Позже, у меня будет меньше работать, чем сейчас. - Later I will have less work than now.
меньше времени (g.c.) - less time.
У вас будет намного меньше времени (g.c.). - You will have much less time.
Lesson practice:
They weren't able to come (приехать) to the restaurant.
But we were supposed to have supper there today.
Were you supposed to bring him to there?
He likes to take walks very much.
He wanted to have a look at Gorky Park.
Will he be in the restaurant at five o'clock?
My friend works not far from there.
Does your friend have a good job?
This park is absolutely not difficult to find.
From there it's already possible to see Gorky Park.
Now you are going faster than you were earlier.
But to this restaurant I always walk.
If today is Sunday then the restaurant will be working until twelve (двенадцати (g.c) часов) o'clock.
Can you arrive to there a little early?
Today I will have less work.
Today I will have more time.

----------


## RavinDave

Scott ... don't kill yourself churning these out.  You said earlier you hit a small patch of bad luck recently.  I'm hoping everything is coming together for you again, but if you need some breathing space, we can wait.  I enjoy the heck out of these, but don't want to add to any pressure.  Take care of number #1, my friend.  If that means waiting a bit for the next installment, we'll wait.

----------


## fortheether

> Scott ... don't kill yourself churning these out.  You said earlier you hit a small patch of bad luck recently.  I'm hoping everything is coming together for you again, but if you need some breathing space, we can wait.  I enjoy the heck out of these, but don't want to add to any pressure.  Take care of number #1, my friend.  If that means waiting a bit for the next installment, we'll wait.

 Thank you for the kind words.  Actually I found a job and started a little over a week ago.  It's a weird schedule, one week I work 4 days (10 hours a day) on and 3 days off.  The other week is 3 days on and 4 days off.  Either way I get paid 40 hours a week.  I have the next couple of days off so might actually get another one done in the next couple of days. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> Позже_ у меня будет меньше работы (not a verb!), чем сейчас. - Later I will have less work than now.

----------


## shadow1

> Мне (d.c.) скоро нужно быть там. - I soon need to be there.
> Мы (n.c.) скоро должны приехать? - Are we soon supposed to arrive?

 мне нужно = I need (or more literally "it is needed  by me")
мы должны = we should, we are supposed to 
Some verbs in Russian are backwards.
For example:
I like books = мне нравятся книги (literally "books are pleasant to me")
I feel like drinking = мне хочется пить ("drinking is desired by me") 
Don't ask why.  Russian is a backward language.
I will pm you a list of backward verbs when I find it. 
PS.  You will get more responses if your posts were shorter.

----------


## Guin

> Hello, 
> Мне (d.c.) скоро нужно быть там. - I soon need to be there.
> Мы (n.c.) скоро должны приехать? - Are we soon supposed to arrive? 
> Help!!! I don't understand why two sentences above uses d.c. but the sentence above uses n.c. - can someone please explain it to me?

 I don't really know why, but we can also swap these two sentences: 
Я скоро должен быть там.
Нам скоро нужно приехать? (better: "Как скоро нам нужно приехать?") 
I think, there are a stable statements "мне/тебе/ему/вам... нужно/надо" and "я/ты/он... должен".  You just have to memorise it.

----------


## Оля

"Мы скоро должны приехать" не обязательно означает, что мы _обязаны_ скоро приехать. Это просто значит, что мы уже скоро приедем. Например: _Он уже закончил все дела и скоро должен быть дома._ _Электричка идет очень быстро, почти без остановок, и мы уже скоро должны приехать._

----------


## Lampada

> "Мы скоро должны приехать" не обязательно означает, что мы _обязаны_ скоро приехать.

 То же самое есть в английском:  _must_ не всегда _должен/обязан_.   _He must've studied for years. His Russian is highly impressive_.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Мне (d.c.) скоро нужно быть там. - I soon need to be there.
> Мы (n.c.) скоро должны приехать? - Are we soon supposed to arrive?   мне нужно = I need (or more literally "it is needed  by me")
> мы должны = we should, we are supposed to 
> Some verbs in Russian are backwards.
> For example:
> I like books = мне нравятся книги (literally "books are pleasant to me")
> I feel like drinking = мне хочется пить ("drinking is desired by me") 
> Don't ask why.  Russian is a backward language.
> I will pm you a list of backward verbs when I find it. 
> PS.  You will get more responses if your posts were shorter.

 I'll try to make the posts shorter but it depends on the material that is contained in that lesson. 
Thank you for the lesson it really helped!

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Hello, 
> Мне (d.c.) скоро нужно быть там. - I soon need to be there.
> Мы (n.c.) скоро должны приехать? - Are we soon supposed to arrive? 
> Help!!! I don't understand why two sentences above uses d.c. but the sentence above uses n.c. - can someone please explain it to me?     I don't really know why, but we can also swap these two sentences: 
> Я скоро должен быть там.
> Нам скоро нужно приехать? (better: "Как скоро нам нужно приехать?") 
> I think, there are a stable statements "мне/тебе/ему/вам... нужно/надо" and "я/ты/он... должен".  You just have to memorise it.

 Thank you for the lesson it really helped!

----------


## fortheether

Оля,
   As always, thank you very much for the help! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by Оля  "Мы скоро должны приехать" не обязательно означает, что мы _обязаны_ скоро приехать.   То же самое есть в английском:  _must_ не всегда _должен/обязан_.   _He must've studied for years. His Russian is highly impressive_.

 Whose Russian is highly impressive?

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Оля  "Мы скоро должны приехать" не обязательно означает, что мы _обязаны_ скоро приехать.   То же самое есть в английском:  _must_ не всегда _должен/обязан_.   _He must've studied for years. His Russian is highly impressive_.   Whose Russian is highly impressive?

 Not yours, don't worry  :: 
That sentence was just an example, a context.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether        Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Оля  "Мы скоро должны приехать" не обязательно означает, что мы _обязаны_ скоро приехать.   То же самое есть в английском:  _must_ не всегда _должен/обязан_.   _He must've studied for years. His Russian is highly impressive_.   Whose Russian is highly impressive?   Not yours, don't worry 
> That sentence was just an example, a context.

 Believe me, I wasn't worried.  I know I am a beginner.

----------


## RavinDave

> I'll try to make the posts shorter but it depends on the material that is contained in that lesson. 
> Thank you for the lesson it really helped!

 Don't make'em TOO short, or it sort of defeats the purpose.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  I'll try to make the posts shorter but it depends on the material that is contained in that lesson. 
> Thank you for the lesson it really helped!   Don't make'em TOO short, or it sort of defeats the purpose.

 I wasn't going to cut out material.  Depending on the lesson I would post the first 10/15 minutes of the lesson.  Then have another post(s) with the rest.  Then on page 3 of this thread post the whole corrected lesson. 
I was also thinking that when the Pimsleur lessons are all done, with the help of our native Russian speakers to continue on.  They can add verbs, adjectives , vocabulary etc. to the current material.  How does that sound?  
Scott

----------


## Lampada

> ...I was also thinking that when the Pimsleur lessons are all done, with the help of our native Russian speakers to continue on.  They can add verbs, adjectives , vocabulary etc. to the current material.  How does that sound?
> Scott

 Ты молодец!   ::

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  ...I was also thinking that when the Pimsleur lessons are all done, with the help of our native Russian speakers to continue on.  They can add verbs, adjectives , vocabulary etc. to the current material.  How does that sound?
> Scott   Ты молодец!

 Спасибо.  Может быть, ты можешь помочь?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by fortheether  ...I was also thinking that when the Pimsleur lessons are all done, with the help of our native Russian speakers to continue on.  They can add verbs, adjectives , vocabulary etc. to the current material.  How does that sound?
> Scott   Ты молодец!     Спасибо.  Может быть, ты можешь помочь?

 Да, если меня другие не опередят.

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes in the first fourteen minutes of the lesson. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 6 
Вам (d.c.) будет нужно пойти направо. – You will need to go to the right.
Когда я приду (by foot) туда? - When will I arrive to there?
В воскресенье. - On Sunday.
Вы придёте туда через несколько минут. - You will arrive to there in a few minutes. 
Help!!! How do you say «Where are you»?  It sounds like Pimsleur says «Где а??? ты». 
прости (stress on the «и») – forgive me.
прошлый (stress on the «о») раз. - the last time.
Когда ты был в Москве (p.c.) прошлый раз? - When were you in Moscow the last time?
Я не помню (stress on the «о») как найти ресторан. - I don't remember how to find the restaurant.
Lesson practice:
Near the hotel.
You need to be going straight.
If you look to the left it would be possible to see Gorky Park.
How much time will be necessary in order to arrive to there?
I for a long time wasn't able to find this restaurant.
I've never been there before (earlier).
It seems to me that we already traveled to there.

----------


## Lampada

______________________________________________
Level 3 – Lesson 6 
Вам (d.c.) будет нужно пойти направо. – You will need to go to the right. Вам/тебе нужно будет свернуть (идти) направо. 
Когда я приду (by foot) туда? - When will I arrive to there? Когда я туда прибуду(если не пешком)? 
В воскресенье. - On Sunday. 
Вы придёте (прибудете) туда через несколько минут. - You will arrive to there in a few minutes. 
Help!!! How do you say «Where are you»?  It sounds like Pimsleur says «Где а??? ты».  Где-е-е ты?   (Когда рот не растягивается как в _cheese_ _е_ звучит как что-то среднее между _а_ и _е_)
прости меня(stress on the «и») – forgive me.  в прошлый (stress on the «о») раз. - the last time. 
Когда ты был в Москве (p.c.) прошлый раз? - When were you in Moscow the last time? Когда ты последний раз был в Москве? 
Я не помню (stress on the «о») как найти ресторан. - I don't remember how to find the restaurant. Я забыл, где находится этот ресторан.  Я не знаю, где (в каком месте) находится этот ресторан.
Lesson practice: 
Near the hotel.
You need to be going straight.
If you look to the left it would be possible to see Gorky Park.
How much time will be necessary in order to arrive to there?
I for a long time wasn't able to find this restaurant.
I've never been there before (earlier).
It seems to me that we already traveled to there.
__________________________________________________  ____ 
Do you need help with sentences of the Lesson practice?

----------


## Оля

> Вам (d.c.) будет нужно пойти направо. – You will need to go to the right. Вам/тебе нужно будет свернуть (идти) направо.

 "Пойти направо" sounds ok.   

> Я не помню, как найти ресторан.

----------


## Оля

> (Когда рот не растягивается как в _cheese_ _е_ звучит как что-то среднее между _а_ и _е_)

 I didn't understand that  ::  
We say "Где ты?" just so: "Gdeh tы?"  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  (Когда рот не растягивается как в _cheese_ _е_ звучит как что-то среднее между _а_ и _е_)   I didn't understand that  
> We say "Где ты?" just so: "Gdeh tы?"

 Я думаю, что у него там протяжное _Гдееее_
Если _Гдеееее_ потянуть (как в лесу), _е_ будет не такое выраженное, как в коротком _Где?_

----------


## RavinDave

> I was also thinking that when the Pimsleur lessons are all done, with the help of our native Russian speakers to continue on.  They can add verbs, adjectives , vocabulary etc. to the current material.  How does that sound?

 Sounds great! 
I was also toying with the idea of doing this for one of the other languages represented on this board.  But first things first ... gotta finish up the Russian.

----------


## fortheether

> ______________________________________________
> Level 3 – Lesson 6 
> Вам (d.c.) будет нужно пойти направо. – You will need to go to the right. Вам/тебе нужно будет свернуть (идти) направо. 
> Когда я приду (by foot) туда? - When will I arrive to there? Когда я туда прибуду(если не пешком)? 
> В воскресенье. - On Sunday. 
> Вы придёте (прибудете) туда через несколько минут. - You will arrive to there in a few minutes. 
> Help!!! How do you say «Where are you»?  It sounds like Pimsleur says «Где а??? ты».  Где-е-е ты?   (Когда рот не растягивается как в _cheese_ _е_ звучит как что-то среднее между _а_ и _е_)
> прости меня(stress on the «и») – forgive me.  в прошлый (stress on the «о») раз. - the last time. 
> Когда ты был в Москве (p.c.) прошлый раз? - When were you in Moscow the last time? Когда ты последний раз был в Москве? 
> ...

   No, the lesson practice is sentences that Pimsleur says but all the material in them has already been covered.  It's just a way to practice the material but with different phrases then the way it was presented originally.   
Thank you for the help! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Оля,
   Thank you for the help! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 - Lesson 6 (last 16 minutes of the lesson) 
Ты хотел/хотела бы там поужинать завтра? - Would you like to have dinner there tomorrow?
Мы приедем туда в семь. - We will arrive (by machine) to there at seven.
Я ищу гостиницу (a.c.). - I'm looking for the hotel.
Вы первый раз в Москве (p.c.)? - Are you in Moscow for the first time?
Вы помните? – Do you remember?
Я хотел/хотела спросить (stress on the «о») вас (a.c.). - I wanted to ask you.
о чём (p.c.) – about what.
вы работали... - you worked... 
Lesson practice:
Ah, it seems that now I remember.
Yesterday I would have been able to have dinner.
Tomorrow I will drive to St. Petersburg.
I will have an important meeting.
But I'm going to return on Sunday.
I can write for you (вам) this address.
About what you wanted to ask.
It seems to me I remember you (вас).

----------


## Оля

> Я хотел/хотела спросить (stress on the «*и*») вас (a.c.). - I wanted to ask you.

----------


## Lampada

fortheether
__________________________ 
Level 3 - Lesson 6 (last 16 minutes of the lesson) 
Ты хотел/хотела бы там поужинать (или пообедать) завтра? - Would you like to have dinner there tomorrow? 
Мы приедем туда в семь. - We will arrive (by machine) to there at seven. 
Я ищу гостиницу (a.c.). - I'm looking for the hotel. 
Вы первый раз в Москве (p.c.)? - Are you in Moscow for the first time? 
Вы помните? – Do you remember? 
Я хот*е*л/хот*е*ла спрос*и*ть вас (a.c.). - I wanted to ask you.
о чём (p.c.) – about what.
вы работали... - you worked... 
Lesson practice:
(На всякий случай) 
Ah, it seems that now I remember.
А, мне кажется, что теперь я вспомнил. 
Yesterday I would have been able to have dinner.
Вчера я бы мог пообедать. 
Tomorrow I will drive to St. Petersburg.
Завтра я приеду в СП. 
I will have an important meeting.
У меня будет важная встреча (важное совещение). 
But I'm going to return on Sunday.
Но я вернусь в воскресенье, собираюсь вернуться в 
I can write for you (вам) this address.
Я могу вам дать этот адрес. 
About what you wanted to ask.
О чём вы хотели спросить? 
It seems to me I remember you (вас).
Мне кажется, что я вас помню.

----------


## fortheether

Lampada - Оля, 
Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes in the first 15 minutes of the lesson. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 7 
Я должен/должна спросить тебя/вас (a.c.) - I must ask you.
Ты помнишь? - Do you remember?
Я помню. - I remember.
Я не знаю, как найти гостиницу (a.c.). - I don't know how to find the hotel.
Я думаю, что я приеду туда. - I think that I will come to there.
Я приеду туда меньше, чем через час. - I will come to there less than in an hour.
Ты хочешь идти туда пешком? - Do you want to be going to there on foot?
устал(а) – tired.
Но я совсем не устал(а). - But I am absolutely not tired.
Дома я часто хожу пешком. - At home I often go for walks.
Мне (d.c.) нравится ходить пешком. - I like to take walks.
ничего can also mean «never mind» or «that doesn't matter».
Я скоро приеду туда. - I will soon come (arrive by foot) to there.  
I am afraid to ask this question – does it really matter that I say I'm arriving/traveling by foot or by vehicle?   
об этом (p.c.) – about that.
Мы ещё не говорили об этом (p.c.). - We haven't yet spoken about that.
Мы ещё не поговорили об этом (p.c.). - We haven't yet discussed that.
Lesson practice:
About what do you want to ask?
Which address do you (тебе/вам (d.c.)) need to find?
To where would you like to go (пойти)?
When do you need to arrive (прийти) to there?
But I don't remember how to be going (идти) to there.
My friend lives near the hotel.
Can you help me?
No, can you write down this address?
When are you going to meet him/her (его/её (a.c.))?
When are you supposed to meet your friend?

----------


## Оля

> Дома я часто хожу пешком. - At home I often go for walks.

 Я тоже не езжу на машине по квартире   ::     

> Я скоро приеду туда. - I will soon come (arrive by foot) to there.

 "При*е*ду" doesn't mean "by foot". It means NOT by foot.
"Прид*у*" = by foot.

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix the many mistakes in this second part of the lesson. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Когда я видел/видела тебя/вас (a.c.) прошлый раз. - When I saw you the last time.
Тебе (d.c.) нужно... - You need...
Тебе (d.c.) уже пора идти. - For you it's already time to be going.
Не так быстро, как на машине (p.c.). - Not as fast (Not so fast) as by car.
зато – on the other hand.
Зато это не так дорого. - On the other hand it's not as expensive.
И у меня с собой только немного денег (g.c.). - And I have with me only a little money.
У меня не так много, как у тебя. - I have not as much as you have.
Нам (d.c.) нужно сейчас поехать налево или направо? - Do we need now to drive to the left or the right?
У меня был адрес. - I had the address.
У меня с собой был адрес. - I had the address with me.
Не так много, как хотел/хотела бы. - Not as much as I would like. 
Lesson practice:
Yes but you have absolutely no time.
Maybe it's better to drive to there by car.
On foot will not be as fast as by car.
Here it's impossible to be driving straight.
I don't yet know where it's possible to have supper.
We will have only a little time.
What if we go to the restaurant?

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Дома я часто хожу пешком. - At home I often go for walks.   Я тоже не езжу на машине по квартире   
> Maybe Pimsleur should've said it like: 
> I often go for walks near my house.         Originally Posted by fortheether  Я скоро приеду туда. - I will soon come (arrive by foot) to there.   "При*е*ду" doesn't mean "by foot". It means NOT by foot.
> "Прид*у*" = by foot.

 Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> Не так много, как я хотел/хотела бы. - Not as much as I would like.

  

> Maybe Pimsleur should've said it like: 
> I often go for walks near my house.

 Maybe   ::

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Не так много, как я хотел/хотела бы. - Not as much as I would like.

 Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

Lesson practice: 
Yes but you have absolutely no time.
Да, но у тебя абсолютно нет (не осталось) времени (на это). 
Maybe it's better to drive to there by car.
Может быть, будет лучше поехать туда машиной. 
On foot will not be as fast as by car.
Пешком будет не так быстро, как машиной 
Here it's impossible to be driving straight.
Здесь невозможно ехать прямо. 
I don't yet know where it's possible to have supper.
Я ещё не знаю, где можно будет поужинать. 
We will have only a little time.
У нас будет только совсем мало времени. 
What if we go to the restaurant?
А что, если мы сходим (пойдём) в ресторан?

----------


## DDT

I think Pimsleur will say something like this for the last one 
Не поехать ли нам в ресторан?.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Не так много, как я хотел/хотела бы. - Not as much as I would like.

 Or
Не так много, как хотелось бы.

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes in the first 15 minutes of the lesson. 
Thank you,
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 8 
У тебя с собой есть немного денег (g.c.)?   - Do you have some money with you (with one)?
Не так много, как у тебя. - Not as much as you have.
почти - almost.
И я почти ничего не помню. - And I remember almost nothing.
Большой театр - Bolshoi Theatre.
Вы хотите пойти в театр? - Do you want to go to the theatre?
Хорошо что мы поговорили об этом (p.c.) – It's good that we had a discussion about that.
У моей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.) большой дом. - My friend (female acquaintance) has a big house.
Не поити ли нам к ней (d.c.) домой? - What if we go to her house (place)?
Lesson practice:
No I don't remember that.  (use об этом (p.c.))
I don't know how to be going (идти) from here to there.
On the other hand I know what to do.  
Say - the original document I cut and paste from has bold letters for stress.  When I paste it here they are gone.  Anything that can be done to fix that?

----------


## Оля

> Хорошо, что мы поговорили об этом (p.c.) – It's good that we had a discussion about that. 
> Не пойти ли нам к ней (d.c.) домой? - What if we go to her house (place)? 
> Lesson practice:
> No I don't remember that.  (use об этом (p.c.)) Нет, я не помню об этом. / Нет, я не помню этого. / Нет, я это не помню.
> I don't know how to be going (идти) from here to there. Я не знаю, как туда идти. ("from here" = "отсюда", but "отсюда туда" sounds badly)

----------


## Оля

> Say - the original document I cut and paste from has bold letters for stress.  When I paste it here they are gone.  Anything that can be done to fix that?

 Bold letters from MS Word are not able to be pasted in the forum. 
To make the letter bold, use tegs [ b ], [ /b ].

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Хорошо, что мы поговорили об этом (p.c.) – It's good that we had a discussion about that. 
> Не пойти ли нам к ней (d.c.) домой? - What if we go to her house (place)? 
> Lesson practice:
> No I don't remember that.  (use об этом (p.c.)) Нет, я не помню об этом. / Нет, я не помню этого. / Нет, я это не помню.
> I don't know how to be going (идти) from here to there. Я не знаю, как туда идти. ("from here" = "отсюда", but "отсюда туда" sounds badly)

 but "отсюда туда" sounds badly - that's exactly how they say it in the lesson. 
I'm not looking for translations of the "lesson practice" sentences.  It is all material that Pimsleur has already covered in one form or another and I use it to practice.  If you want to keep translating them it's fine though. 
Thank you for the help! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Say - the original document I cut and paste from has bold letters for stress.  When I paste it here they are gone.  Anything that can be done to fix that?   Bold letters from MS Word are not able to be pasted in the forum. 
> To make the letter bold, use tegs [ b ], [ /b ].

 I use Openoffice.  It's free! 
If anyone is interested in a copy of the original document in Openoffice or Word format send me a message.  Specify which format you want. 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> I use Openoffice.  It's free!

 In Russia MS Word is free too!   ::

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  I use Openoffice.  It's free!   In Russia MS Word is free too!

 I'm sure Bill Gates is thrilled about that.

----------


## Оля

> I'm sure Bill Gates is thrilled about that.

 Just don't tell him   ::

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes in the last part of the lesson. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
место – place.
Трудно найти место – It's difficult to find a place.
поставить – to put.
Чтобы поставить машину (a.c.). - (In order to) Put the car.
Я хотел/хотела купить машину (a.c.). - I wanted to buy a car.
платить – to pay.
за место – in exchange for a place.
Чтобы платить за место. - In order to pay for a place.
Lesson practice:
I had not enough money.
You will not be the first.
I think that you do not have enough time.
Do you know what I'm thinking about (about what I'm thinking)?
I would be able to take you with me (с собой).

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  This lesson has lots of review and not much new material.  
Thank you, 
Scott 
Level 3 – Lesson 9  
было бы – it would be (was would).
Мне (d.c.) было бы интересно. - For me it would be interesting.
давайте – let's.
Давайте поедем туда. - Let's drive to there.
Он живёт на эта улица. - He lives on this street.
Это для нас (g.c.). - It's for us.
Lesson practice:
I don't know how the weather is supposed to be.
I had much more (referring to work) than yesterday.
I wasn't able to leave.
I will be there until 7 o'clock.
I can take you (взять вас) with me (with one).
Can you take me with you (with one)?
On which street?
Along which street?
Would it be difficult to find his house?
We don't need to pay for it.

----------


## Оля

> Он живёт на этой улице. - He lives on this street.

----------


## Lampada

fortheether, почему ты не хочешь, чтобы проверили твои переводы предложений из практики урока?

----------


## Wowik

> We don't need to pay for it.

  - Халява  ::

----------


## Wowik

> I don't know how the weather is supposed to be. Не знаю какая будет погода.
> I had much more (referring to work) than yesterday. У меня [сегодня] её (работы) больше, чем вчера
> I wasn't able to leave. Я не могу уйти
> I will be there until 7 o'clock. Я там буду до семи (часов)
> I can take you (взять вас) with me (with one). Я не могу взять вас со мной
> Can you take me with you (with one)? Вы можете взять меня с собой?
> On which street? На какой улице?
> Along which street? По какой улице?
> Would it be difficult to find his house? Будет трудно найти дом?
> We don't need to pay for it. За это [нам] платить не надо

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Не знаю, какая будет погода.
> Я не могу взять вас с собой (not "со мной")

----------


## fortheether

> fortheether, почему ты не хочешь, чтобы проверили твои переводы предложений из практики урока?

 Hopefully someday my Russian will be good enough to reply with.  But it is not.  Lesson practice is ALL words that were already discussed by Pimsleur.  They are just using them with other words then the original time they were presented.  I use the English sentences with no Russian to test myself as I should be able to translate it into Russian.  If I cannot, I can look up what I am missing in prior lesson(s).  It's not that I don't want it checked.  It already has been from you folks.  If a word changes form then I will add it to the lesson so  it can be checked.  Then while studying I can see the form changes.  
   I started these lessons when my son was in Little League.  Between games and practice I had a few hours a week just standing around waiting for games to start, warm ups, etc. I felt it would be good use of that time to study Russian.  So to me the lesson practice section is just a review.   
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  We don't need to pay for it.    - Халява

 Say - in English there's LOL.  Is there a Russian equivalent? 
Scott

----------


## shadow1

> Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by fortheether  We don't need to pay for it.    - Халява    Say - in English there's LOL.  Is there a Russian equivalent? 
> Scott

 ЛОЛ

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether        Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by fortheether  We don't need to pay for it.    - Халява    Say - in English there's LOL.  Is there a Russian equivalent? 
> Scott   ЛОЛ

 Oh please.

----------


## shadow1

> Originally Posted by shadow1        Originally Posted by fortheether        Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by fortheether  We don't need to pay for it.    - Халява    Say - in English there's LOL.  Is there a Russian equivalent? 
> Scott   ЛОЛ   Oh please.

 LOL = ЛОЛ
IMHO = на мой взгляд или ИМХО AFAIK = насколько я знаю

----------


## fortheether

[quote=shadow1] 

> Originally Posted by shadow1        Originally Posted by fortheether        Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by "fortheether":2r8bhcix  We don't need to pay for it.    - Халява    Say - in English there's LOL.  Is there a Russian equivalent? 
> Scott   ЛОЛ   Oh please.

 LOL = ЛОЛ
IMHO = на мой взгляд или ИМХО AFAIK = насколько я знаю[/quote:2r8bhcix] 
Kool.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Он живёт на этой улице. - He lives on this street.

 I posted the sentence in the "audio lounge".  Please check what is being said. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Он живёт на этой улице. - He lives on this street.

 Thank you!  That last "е" is so hard for me to hear.   
Scott

----------


## Оля

> That last "е" is so hard for me to hear.

 Of course   ::  
It's not "е", it's "shwa"  :P

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 10  
По какой улице (p.c.)? - Along which street?
По этой улице (p.c.). - Along this street.
Будет можно увидеть гостиницу (a.c.). - It will be possible to see the hotel.
Через несколько минут вы увидите гостиницу (a.c.). - In a few minutes you will see the hotel.
Там можно найти место, чтобы поставить машину (a.c.). - There it's possible to find a place to put the car.
Вы поедете туда на своей (p.c.) машине (p.c.)? - Will you drive to there in your car?
Потому что у меня нет машины (g.c.) - Because I have no car.
Зато у меня есть машина (n.c.). - On the other hand I have a car.
Рядом с гостиницей (i.c.). - Near (nearby with the hotel) the hotel.
Можно найти место, рядом с ней (i.c.). - It's possible to find a place near it (referring to the hotel).
в Москве (p.c.), о Москве (p.c.) - in Moscow, about Moscow.
Я немного знаю о России (p.c.). - about Russia.
Вы знаете Тверскую (a.c. of Тверская) улицу (a.c.)? - Do you know T. street?  
Spelling rule: after к, г, х, ж, ч, ш, щ, ц write а and у, never я or ю.
Я могу отвезти вас (a.c.) на Тверскую (a.c.) улицу (a.c.). - I can bring you to T. street.
на Тверской (p.c. of Тверская) улице (p.c.) - on T. street.
Рядом с улицей (i.c.) - Near the street.
Театр рядом с этой (i.c.) улицей (i.c.)? - Is the theatre near this street?

----------


## Оля

> Будет можно ("можно будет" sounds better) увидеть гостиницу (a.c.). - It will be possible to see the hotel.
> Можно найти место_ рядом с ней (i.c.). - It's possible to find a place near it (referring to the hotel).

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Будет можно ("можно будет" sounds better) увидеть гостиницу (a.c.). - It will be possible to see the hotel.
> Можно найти место_ рядом с ней (i.c.). - It's possible to find a place near it (referring to the hotel).

 Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 11  
через полчаса – in half an hour.
называться – to be called (inanimate objects).
Как называется этот магазин? – What's the name of this store?
Я иногда хожу туда. - I sometimes walk to there.
Я сейчас иду туда, чтобы купить книгу (a.c.). - I am now going to there in order to buy a book.
Для моего/моей (g.c.) знакомого/знакомой (g.c.) в Санкт-Петербурге (p.c.). - For my friend (acquaintance) in St. Petersburg.
он ездил – he traveled.
Этот человек ездил ко мне (d.c.) в гости. - This person traveled to visit me.
Он приехал ко мне (d.c.) домой несколько недель (g.c. plural) назад. - He arrived at my house a few weeks ago.
Пока он был здесь. - While he was here.
Он купил эту (a.c.) книгу (a.c.)? - Did he buy this book?
двести – two hundred.
по этому – for that reason.
По этому я хочу купить эту (a.c.) книгу (a.c.) для него (g.c.). - For that reason I want to buy this book for him.
Я согласным. - I agree.

----------


## Guin

> .
> поэтому – therefore
> Я согласен. - I agree.

 Everything other is seems to be correct.

----------


## Lampada

fortheether :  
Я сейчас иду туда, чтобы купить книгу (a.c.). - I am now going to there in order to buy a book.  + ,мне нужно купить книгу.
он ездил – he traveled.  + он путешествовал 
Этот человек приезжал ко мне (d.c.) в гости. - This person traveled to visit me.    Этот человек часто ездил ко мне в гости. 
Он приехал ко мне (d.c.) несколько недель (g.c. plural)тому назад. (можно без "домой") - He arrived at my house a few weeks ago.  поэтому – for that reason. Поэтому я хочу купить эту (a.c.) книгу (a.c.) для него (g.c.). - For that reason I want to buy this book for him.
Я согласен. - I agree.

----------


## Guin

А разве "for that reason" не "для этого" означает?

----------


## Lampada

> А разве "for that reason" не "для этого" означает?

  Ты не заметил, что там написано "По этому".

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin  А разве "for that reason" не "для этого" означает?    Ты не заметил, что там написано "По этому".

 Я заметил, просто мне почему-то казалось, что "for that reason" - означает скорее "для этого", чем "поэтому".  Хотя, я совсем в этом не уверен...

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Guin  А разве "for that reason" не "для этого" означает?   Да.  Ты не заметил, что там написано "По этому".   Я заметил, просто мне почему-то казалось, что "for that reason" - означает скорее "для этого", чем "поэтому".  Хотя, я совсем в этом не уверен...

 Тьфу, слишком быстро согласилась.  Нет, именно _поэтому_ означает "for that reason".  _Для этого_ переводится "for this".

----------


## Friendy

> Я заметил, просто мне почему-то казалось, что "for that reason" - означает скорее "для этого", чем "поэтому".  Хотя, я совсем в этом не уверен...

 Maybe you confused it with "for that purpose"?

----------


## Guin

> Maybe you confused it with "for that purpose"?

 I think you're right. Sometimes something rushes to my head.   ::

----------


## fortheether

Guin, Lampada, Friendy -  
Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 12 
Вы помните как найти эту (a.c.) улицу (a.c.)? – Do you remember how to find this street?
Как называется эта (n.c.) улица (n.c.)? - What is this street called?
Как она (n.c.) называется? - What's it called (referring to a hotel)?
Вы помните её (a.c.) адрес? - Do you remember it's address (referring to a hotel)?
Трудно найти эту (a.c.) улицу (a.c.). - It's difficult to find this street.
Я в России (p.c.) уже несколько недель (g.c. plural). - I have been in Russia already a few weeks.
Я не очень много знаю о Санкт-Петербурге (p.c.). I don't know very much about St. Petersburg.
Can it also be said like: Я не знаю очень много о Санкт-Петербурге (p.c.)??
Но мне (d.c.) очень нравится этот город. - But I like this city very much.
Вы помните эту (a.c.) улицу (a.c.)? – Do you remember this street?
Да, кажется я помню её – Yes it seems I remember it.
Я ездел много раз по этой улице (p.c.).– I traveled many times along this street.
Я ездел на работу (a.c.). - I traveled to work.
Да, у меня (g.c.) была хорошая работа. - Yes I had a good job.
Я не мог найти хорошую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - I wasn't able to find a good job.
Но, у меня (g.c.) сейчас есть хорошая работа. - But now I have a good job.
Я купил хорошую (a.c.) машину (a.c.), чтобы ездить на работу (a.c.). - I bought a good car in order to travel to work.
Я поеду в гостиницу (a.c.) на такси. – I will drive to the hotel by taxi.
Я должен/должна вернуться на работу (a.c.). - I'm supposed to return to work.
Мне (d.c.) скоро будет нужно поехать на работу (a.c.). – I soon will need to drive to work.
Моя работа рядом с гостиницей (i.c.). – My job is near the hotel.
Что ещё есть на этой (p.c.) улице (p.c.)? - What else is on this street?
Pimsleur says besides meaning yet and still, ещё can also mean else.
На этой (p.c.) улице (p.c.) есть кафе С. - On this street is the cafe S.
перед – in front of.
Перед кафе, должен быть большой магазин. - In front of the cafe is supposed to be a big store.
Перед гостиницей (i.c.). - In front of the hotel.
Перед магазином (i.c.). - In front of the store.
Рядом с магазином (i.c.). - Near the store.
Рядом с ней, есть другой магазин. - Near it (train station) is a different store.
который – which or which one.
Магазин который называется п. - A store which is called Pasash.
Который час? - What time is it?  Literally «which one hour».
Магазин который работает до восьми (g.c.) часов. - A store that works until 8 o'clock.
Улица которая (fem. of который) была перед гостиницей (i.c.). - The street which was in front of the hotel.
Поэтому я думаю, что вам (d.c.) лучше. - For that reason I think that it's better for you.

----------


## Оля

> Вы помните, как найти эту (a.c.) улицу (a.c.)? – Do you remember how to find this street?
> Can it also be said like: Я не знаю очень много о Санкт-Петербурге (p.c.)?? Hm.. Yes, but it sounds much worse
> Да, кажется, я помню её – Yes it seems I remember it.
> Я ездил много раз по этой улице (p.c.).– I traveled many times along this street.
> Я ездил на работу (a.c.). - I traveled to work.
> Но_ у меня (g.c.) сейчас есть хорошая работа. - But now I have a good job.
> Перед кафе_ должен быть большой магазин. - In front of the cafe is supposed to be a big store.
> Рядом с ней_ есть другой магазин. - Near it (train station) is a different store.
> Магазин, который называется Пассаж. - A store which is called Pasash.
> ...

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Вы помните, как найти эту (a.c.) улицу (a.c.)? – Do you remember how to find this street?
> Can it also be said like: Я не знаю очень много о Санкт-Петербурге (p.c.)?? Hm.. Yes, but it sounds much worse
> Да, кажется, я помню её – Yes it seems I remember it.
> Я ездил много раз по этой улице (p.c.).– I traveled many times along this street.
> Я ездил на работу (a.c.). - I traveled to work.
> Но_ у меня (g.c.) сейчас есть хорошая работа. - But now I have a good job.
> Перед кафе_ должен быть большой магазин. - In front of the cafe is supposed to be a big store.
> Рядом с ней_ есть другой магазин. - Near it (train station) is a different store.
> Магазин, который называется Пассаж. - A store which is called Pasash.
> ...

 Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 13  
Я согласен с вами (i.c.) - I agree with you.
Мне кажется, что вы немного устали. - It seems to me that you are a little tired.
Я думал – I thought.
Я ещё не думал об этом (p.c.). - I haven't yet thought about that.
Через полчаса я уеду гостиницу (a.c.). - In half an hour I will leave for the hotel.
Оттуда можно ходить на работу (a.c.) пешком. - From there it's possible to walk to work on foot.
Can the sentence above also be said: Оттуда можно ходить на работу (a.c.). ??????But mean: From there it's possible to walk to work.
Почему должны уехать так быстро? - Why must you leave so quickly?
Я хочу прочитать книгу (a.c.). - I want to read a book.
У меня гостиница есть хорошая книга. - I have a good book in the hotel.
Я мог/могла бы посмотреть эту (a.c.) книгу (a.c.) сегодня вечером (i.c.). – I would be able to look at this book this evening.
Я мог/могла бы посмотреть её через полчаса. – I would be able to look it (referring to a book) in half an hour.
полвторого – half past one or half of the second.
Уже полвторого. - It's already half past one.
Да, почему вы спрашиваете об этом (p.c.)? - Yes why are you asking about that?
сделать – to get done.
Может быть, он/она ещё должен/должна что-нибудь сделать. - Maybe he/she still must get something done.
Что вы хотите делать сегодня? - What do you want (to be doing) to do today?
У неё всегда много работы (g.c. of работа). - She always has a lot of work.
Я думал, что мы должны были пойти в музей. - I thought that we were supposed to go to the museum.
Эрмитаж – Hermitage (museum).
Я ничего не могу сделать сегодня. – I can't get anything done today.
Если вы согласный. - If you agree.
Музей скоро будет закрыть. - The museum will soon be closed.
Но магазины не ещё закрыты. - But the stores are not yet closed.

----------


## Lampada

fortheether 
Level 3 – Lesson 13  
Я согласен с вами (i.c.) - I agree with you. 
Мне кажется, что вы немного устали. - It seems to me that you are a little tired. 
Я думал – I thought. 
Я ещё не думал об этом (p.c.). - I haven't yet thought about that. 
Через полчаса я уеду в гостиницу (a.c.). - In half an hour I will leave for the hotel. 
Оттуда можно ходить на работу (a.c.) пешком. - From there it's possible to walk to work on foot. 
Can the sentence above also be said: Оттуда можно ходить на работу (a.c.). ??????But mean: From there it's possible to walk to work. Да, и это лучше, потому что _ходить_ и есть _пешком_.   Кстати, как и в английском.  
Почему вы должны уехать так скоро? - Why must you leave so quickly? 
Я хочу читать книгу (a.c.). - I want to read a book. 
У меня в гостинице есть хорошая книга. - I have a good book in the hotel. 
Я мог/могла бы посмотреть эту (a.c.) книгу (a.c.) сегодня вечером (i.c.). – I would be able to look at this book this evening. 
Я мог/могла бы посмотреть её через полчаса. – I would be able to look it (referring to a book) in half an hour. 
полвторого – half past one or half of the second. 
Уже полвторого. - It's already half past one. 
Да, почему вы спрашиваете об этом (p.c.)? - Yes why are you asking about that? 
сделать – to get done. 
Может быть, он/она ещё должен/должна что-нибудь сделать. - Maybe he/she still must get something done. 
Что вы хотите делать сегодня? - What do you want (to be doing) to do today? 
У неё всегда много работы (g.c. of работа). - She always has a lot of work. 
Я думал, что мы должны были пойти в музей. - I thought that we were supposed to go to the museum. 
Эрмитаж – Hermitage (museum).  Сегодня я ничего не успею.  – I can't get anything done today. 
Если вы согласны.  й. - If you agree. 
Музей скоро закроется.  (будет закрыт. ь - The museum will soon be closed. 
Но магазины ещё не закрыты. -  Но магазины ещё открыты.  But the stores are not yet closed.

----------


## Оля

> Через полчаса я уеду в гостиницу (a.c.). - In half an hour I will leave for the hotel.
> Почему вы должны уехать так быстро? - Why must you leave so quickly?
> У меня в гостинице есть хорошая книга. - I have a good book in the hotel.
> Если вы согласны_. - If you agree.
> Музей скоро будет закрыт ("Музей скоро закроется" is better here). - The museum will soon be closed.

----------


## fortheether

Lampada, Оля 
Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 14  
Вам (d.c.) уже пора ехать в музей. - It's already time for you to be driving to the museum.
Пока он ещё не закрыт. - While it (museum) still isn't closed.
Может быть, ей (d.c.) нужно ещё что-нибудь делать. - Maybe she needs to be doing anything else.
Вы можете встретить меня (a.c.) перед (ним/ней i.c.)? - Can you meet me in front of it?
Когда вы будете готовы (готов/а/о/ы)? – When will you be ready?
до того (g.c.) как – before (doing something).
До того (g.c.) как поехать туда. - Before driving to there.
Когда нам (d.c.) нужно приехать в музей? – When do we need to arrive at the museum?
До того (g.c.) как пойти в музей, нам (d.c.) будет нужно купить билеты. - Before going to the museum we will need to buy tickets.
Нам (d.c.) лучше прийти туда полпятого. - It's better for us to arrive to there at half past four (half of the fifth).
Да, но лучше приехать туда немного раньше. - Yes but it's better to come to there a little earlier.
Тогда нам (d.c.) уже нужно ехать. - Then we already need to be driving.
рядом с ним/ней (i.c.) - near it.
Рядом с домом (i.c.) должна быть большая река. - Near the building is supposed to be a big river.

----------


## Оля

> Когда вы будете готовы (_*)? – When will you be ready?
> До того (g.c.) как пойти в музей, нам (d.c.) нужно будет купить билеты. - Before going to the museum we will need to buy tickets.
> Нам (d.c.) лучше прийти туда (в) полпятого. - It's better for us to arrive to there at half past four (half of the fifth).

 *Correct is: _Когда Вы/вы будете готовы?
Когда ты будешь готов/готова?_ 
"Когда ты будешь готов*о*?" is weird.

----------


## Lampada

"Может быть, ей (d.c.) нужно ещё что-нибудь делать. - Maybe she needs to be doing anything else."
Правильно будет:  _Может быть, ей нужно делать что-то совсем другое._

----------


## fortheether

Оля, Lampada, 
Thank you!  
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 15  
Что вы будете делать сегодня вечером (i.c.)? - What will you be doing this evening?
Мне (d.c.) будет нужно поужинать. - I will need to have supper.
Вам (d.c.) тоже было бы хорошо что-нибудь поесть. - For you also it would be good to eat anything.
Это хороший ресторан. - It's a good restaurant.
Это хорошая идея. - That's a good idea.
Вам (d.c.) больше нравится другой ресторан? - Do you perfer a different restaurant?
Нет, у меня есть другая идея. - No I have a different idea.
Какая у вас идея? - Which (at your place) idea do you have?
Мы с мужем (i.c.) хотели пригласить вас (a.c.) к себе (d.c.) домой. - My husband and I wanted to invite you to our house.
Но мне (d.c.) будет трудно найти ваш (a.c.) дом. - But it will be difficult to find your building.
По какой (p.c.) улице (p.c.) мне (d.c.) нужно ехать? – Along what street do I need to be driving?
Давайте поедем туда в моей (p.c.) машине (p.c). - Let's drive to there in my car.
Вы должны ещё что-нибудь сделать сегодня? - Must you get anything else done today?
Какая у вас машина? - Which car do you have?
Эта машина моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.). - It's my husband's car (car of my husband).
Машина вашего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.)? - Your husband's car?
На какой (p.c.) машине (p.c.) ваш муж ездить на работу (a.c.)? - In what car does your husband travel to work?
Ему (d.c.) нужно было остаться там. - He needed to stay there.
Рядом с этим (i.c.) домом (i.c.) есть большая река. - Near this building is a big river.
Рядом с этой (i.c.) гостиницей (i.c.). - Near this hotel.
Но я попробую (future) позвонить ему (d.c.) до этого (g.c.). - But I will try to call him before that.
Я попробую сделать (этот ???) в полпятого. - I will try to get that done at 4:30.
После того (g.c.) как банк будет закрыт. - After the bank will be closed.
Все знают как найти этот (a.c.) банк. - Everyone knows how to find this bank.
После того (g.c.) как вы приедете туда. - After you arrive to there.

----------


## Оля

> Мне (d.c.) нужно будет поужинать. - I will need to have supper.
> На какой (p.c.) машине (p.c.) ваш муж ездит на работу (a.c.)? - In what car does your husband travel to work?
> Я попробую сделать это в полпятого. - I will try to get that done at 4:30.
> После того, как банк будет закрыт. - After the bank will be closed.
> Все знают, как найти этот (a.c.) банк. - Everyone knows how to find this bank.
> После того, как вы приедете туда. - After you arrive to there.

----------


## fortheether

Оля, 
   Thank you!  
Scott

----------


## Lampada

To prefer =  предпочитать

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me correct my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 16  
Когда вы приедете на работу (a.c.)? - When will you come to work?
Когда вы приехали в Москву (a.c.)? - When did you arrive in Moscow?
Эта машина её (g.c.) мужа (g.c.). - It's her husband's car.
Ему (d.c.) не нужно ездит на машине (p.c.). - He doesn't need to travel by car.
Какая у него на работа? - What's his job?
Он переводчик. - He's an interpreter.
Он говорит по-русски, по-английски и по-немецки. – He speaks Russian, English and German.
Я не говорю не по-английски не по-немецки. - I speak neither English nor German.
У вашей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.) - At your (female acquaintance) friends.
Муж вашей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.) переводчик? - Your friend's husband is an interpreter?
Нам (d.c.) нужно найти кого-нибудь кто хороший говорит по-английски и по-немецки. - We need to find someone who speaks English and German well.  Can the end also be: кто говорит по-английски и по-немецки хороший. ???
Наши компаний нужен переводчик. - Our company needs an interpreter.
Поэтому нам (d.c.) нужен новый переводчик. - For that reason we need a new interpreter.
на следующей неделе – next week.
через месяц - in a month.
Он приедет в Москву (a.c.) через месяц. - He will arrive (come to) in Moscow in a month.
Он хочет найти другую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - He wants to find a different job.
Вы уже поговорили с ним/ней (i.c.)? - Did you already have a discussion with him/her?
Мне (d.c.) нужно поговорить с ним/ней (i.c.). – I need to have a discussion with him/her.
Вы увидите его через месяц. - You will see him in a month.
Нам (d.c.) ещё много нужно сделать. - We still need to get a lot done.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Когда вы приедете на работу (a.c.)? - When will you come to work?
> Когда вы приехали в Москву (a.c.)? - When did you arrive in Moscow?
> Эта машина её (g.c.) мужа (g.c.). - It's her husband's car.
> Ему (d.c.) не нужно ездить на машине (p.c.). - He doesn't need to travel by car.
> Какая у него на работа? - What's his job?
> Он переводчик. - He's an interpreter.
> Он говорит по-русски, по-английски и по-немецки. – He speaks Russian, English and German.
> Я не говорю ни по-английски, ни по-немецки. - I speak neither English nor German.
> У вашей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.) - At your (female acquaintance) friends. (Isn't it "у ваших знакомых?")
> ...

----------


## Оля

> Это машина её (g.c.) мужа (g.c.). - It's her husband's car.
> Ему (d.c.) не нужно ездить на машине (p.c.). - He doesn't need to travel by car.
> Какая у него _ работа? - What's his job?
> Я не говорю ни по-английски, ни по-немецки. - I speak neither English nor German.
> Муж вашей знакомой – переводчик? - Your friend's husband is an interpreter?
> Нам (d.c.) нужно найти кого-нибудь, кто хорошо говорит по-английски и по-немецки. - We need to find someone who speaks English and German well. Can the end also be: кто говорит по-английски и по-немецки хорошо. ??? The first variant is much better
> Нашей компании нужен переводчик. - Our company needs an interpreter.

----------


## fortheether

gRomoZeka - Оля, 
Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 17 
Куда нужно идти, чтобы прийти в Парк Горького (g.c.). - (Referring to an arrival by foot) To where is it necessary to be going in order to arrive at Gorky Park.
Туда лучше ехать на метро. - To there it's better to be driving by subway.
Мне (d.c.) больше нравится ходить пешком особенно если погода хорошая. - I prefer to take walks especially if the weather is good.
Особенно после того (g.c.), как я приехал в Москву (a.c.). - Especially after I have arrived in Moscow.
До того (g.c.), как вернуться в Америку (a.c.). - Before returning to America.
На метро он могли бы приехать туда через десять минут. - By subway he would be able to come to there in ten minutes.
Если идти пешком, нужен намного больше времени (g.c.). - If to be going on foot you need much more time.
Раньше я ездил на машине (p.c.) своей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.). - Earlier I traveled in my (female) friends car.
Муж вашей (g.c.) знакомой (g.c.) сейчас не может вам (d.c.) помочь?  Your friends husband now can't help you?
Полчаса будет достаточно? - Will half an hour be enough?
Для етого (g.c.) нужен больше времени (g.c.). - For that more time is necessary.
Ни полчаса, ни сорок минут не будет достаточно. - Neither half an hour nor forty minutes will be enough.
они говорили – they said.
мне (d.c.) говорили - they said to me (to me was said).
Недалеко оттуда есть банк Российский кредит. - Not far from there is the bank of Russian credit.
Вы сможете мне (d.c.) помочь? - Will you be able to help me?
Вы сможете мне (d.c.) сказать как найти этот (a.c.) банк? - Will you be able to tell me how to find this bank?
Вам (d.c.) нужно идти направо а потом вы скоро увидите банк. – You need to be going to the right and afterwards you will soon see the bank.
президент – president.
Тогда вам (d.c.) нужно поговорить с президентом (i.c.). - Then you need to have a discussion with the president.
президент компании – president of the company.
Хорошо попробуете позвонить ей (d.c.). - OK try to call her.

----------


## Оля

> Мне (d.c.) больше нравится ходить пешком, особенно если погода хорошая. 
> На метро он мог_ бы приехать туда через десять минут. 
> Если идти пешком, нужно намного больше времени. 
> Для этого (g.c.) нужно больше времени. 
> Ни полчаса, ни сорок минут не будет достаточно. - Neither half an hour nor forty minutes will be enough. Better: Ни получаса, ни сорока минут не хватит. 
> Недалеко оттуда есть банк "Российский кредит" 
> Вы сможете мне сказать, как найти этот банк? 
> Вам нужно идти (I think "пойти" or "повернуть" is better) направо, и _ вы скоро увидите банк. 
> Хорошо, попробуйте позвонить ей.

 fortheether, a comma is a really important thing.

----------


## fortheether

Оля, 
    Thank you. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 18  
Сейчас я работаю совсем рядом с своим (i.c.) домом (i.c.). - Now I work absolutely near my house.
с своей (i.c.) знакомой (i.c.) - with one's female friend.
Вы работаете рядом с своим (i.c.) домом (i.c.)? - Do you work near your house?
Месяц назад, я нашёл хорошую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - A month ago I found a good job.
Что вы там делаете? - What are you doing there?
С кем (i.c.) вы работаете? - With whom do you work?
Кем (i.c.) вы работаете? - As whom do you work?
Им (d.c.) нужно найти кого-нибудь. - They need to find someone.
Я там работаю переводчиком (i.c.). - I work there as an interpreter.
Ему (d.c.) нужно учить английски язык. - He needs to learn the English language.
Вы сможете ему (d.c.) помочь? - Will you be able to help him?
с господином (i.c.) (name in i.c.) .... - with Mr. ...

----------


## Оля

> Сейчас я работаю совсем рядом со своим (i.c.) домом (i.c.). - Now I work absolutely near my house.
> со своей (i.c.) знакомой (i.c.) - with one's female friend.
> Вы работаете рядом со своим (i.c.) домом (i.c.)? - Do you work near your house?
> Месяц назад_ я нашёл хорошую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - A month ago I found a good job.
> Ему (d.c.) нужно учить английский язык. - He needs to learn the English language.

----------


## fortheether

Оля, 
   Thank you so much!!!  
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you,  
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 19 
Я смогу ездить на работу (a.c.) на метро. - I will be able to travel to work by subway.
Президент нашей (g.c. is that right???) компании. – The president of our company.
Я не знал об этом (p.c.). - I didn't know about that.
Вы работаете в этом (p.c.) банке (p.c.). - You work in this bank.
Вы сможете ездить на машине нашей (???) компании. - You will be able to travel in our company's car.
в этом (p.c.) банке (p.c.). - in this bank.
рядом с этим (i.c.) банком (i.c.). - near this bank.
Я работаю в этом (p.c.) банке (p.c.). - I have been working in this bank.
Я нашёл эту (a.c.) работу (a.c.) несколько недель (g.c. plural) назад. - I found this job a few weeks ago.
в прошлом (p.c.) году (is this a case?  if so, what is it???). - last year (literally in the last year).
Я там работал в прошлом (p.c.) году (???). - I worked there last year.
Я мог. - I was able to (or I could have but didn't).
Я смог. - I was able to and did.
В прошлом (p.c.) году (???) я смог поехать в Америку (a.c.). - Last year I was able to go to America.
Я мог поехать туда раньше, но раньше у меня было слишком много работы (g.c. of работа). - I could have gone to there earlier but earlier I had too much work.
Там будет ещё один человек. - Yet another person will be there (literally over there will be yet one person).
Вам (d.c.) нужна машина? - Do you need a car?

----------


## Оля

> Президент нашей (g.c. is that right??? yes) компании. – The president of our company. 
> Я работаю в этом (p.c.) банке (p.c.). - I have been working in this bank. Я работаю = I work (now)
> I have been working = Я работал(а) 
> Там будет ещё один человек. - Yet another person will be there (literally over there will be yet one person). Not "yet one", but "else one"

----------


## Оля

> в прошлом (p.c.) году (is this a case?  if so, what is it???)

 It's a prepositional case of год.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Президент нашей (g.c. is that right??? yes) компании. – The president of our company. 
> Я работаю в этом (p.c.) банке (p.c.). - I have been working in this bank. Я работаю = I work (now)
> I have been working = Я работал(а) 
> Там будет ещё один человек. - Yet another person will be there (literally over there will be yet one person). Not "yet one", but "else one"

 
     Regarding punctuation, I just read through page 360 of The New Penguin Russian Course by Nicholas Brown for a short lesson about it.  Are there any lessons online for punctuation? 
Оля, 
   Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  в прошлом (p.c.) году (is this a case?  if so, what is it???)   It's a prepositional case of год.

 
Оля, 
   Thank you so much. 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> Regarding punctuation, I just read through page 360 of The New Penguin Russian Course by Nicholas Brown for a short lesson about it.  Are there any lessons online for punctuation?

 Если вопрос ко мне, то я его не поняла   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Regarding punctuation, I just read through page 360 of The New Penguin Russian Course by Nicholas Brown for a short lesson about it.  Are there any lessons online for punctuation?   Если вопрос ко мне, то я его не поняла

 Вопрос:  Можно ли найти уроки пунктуации в интернете? 
Ответ:  Можно, но на русском языке.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by fortheether  Regarding punctuation, I just read through page 360 of The New Penguin Russian Course by Nicholas Brown for a short lesson about it.  Are there any lessons online for punctuation?   Если вопрос ко мне, то я его не поняла     Вопрос:  Можно ли найти уроки пунктуации в интернете? 
> Ответ:  Можно, но на русском языке.

 Oh well. 
Thank you any way, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you,  
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 20  
Поэтому мне (d.c.) нужно спросить его (a.c.). - For that reason I need to ask him.
в следующей раз – next time.
в следующей вторник – next Tuesday.
За своим (i.c.) домом (i.c.). - Behind my (one's) house.
платить за место - to pay for a place.
Pimsleur says: за can mean «in exchange for» or «behind».  Depending on the context.
Вы сможете найти место за своим (i.c.) домом (i.c.)? - Will you be able to find a place behind your house?
Зимой трудно найти место, чтобы поставить машину (a.c.). - In the winter it's difficult to find a place to put the car.
Я смогу найти место за гостиницей (i.c.). – I will be able to find a place behind the hotel.
Но завтра я не смогу поехать на работу (a.c.). - But tomorrow I will not be able to drive to work.
Я должен поговорить со своим/своей (i.c.) знакомом/знакомой (i.c.). – I must have a discussion with my (male/female)  friend.
Брат моего/моей (g.c.) знакомого/знакомой (g.c.) должен приехать в Москву (a.c.). - My (male/female) friends brother is supposed to come to Moscow.
Ему (d.c.) была нужна хорошая работа. – He needed a good job.
Ему (d.c.) нужна была найти хорошую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - He needed to find a good job.
Он собирается работать в Москве (p.c.) каждый день. - He's going to work in Moscow every day.
Он ездит сюда каждый год. - He travels to here every year.
ещё раз – yet again.
Да, во вторник (a.c.) второго (g.c. of второй) декабря (g.c. of декабрь). - Yes on Tuesday the 2nd of December.
Он должен приехать второго (g.c. of второй) декабря (g.c. of декабрь), и уехать пятого (g.c. of пятый). - He is supposed to arrive on the 2nd of December and to leave on the 5th of December.

----------


## Оля

> в следующий раз – next time.
> в следующий вторник – next Tuesday. 
> Я должен поговорить со своим/своей (i.c.) знакомым/знакомой (i.c.). – I must have a discussion with my (male/female)  friend. 
> Ему (d.c.) нужно было найти хорошую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - He needed to find a good job. 
> ещё раз – yet again. I'm not sure about "yet again". "Еще раз" means "once more, once again" 
> Он должен приехать второго декабря_(no comma) и уехать пятого. - He is supposed to arrive on the 2nd of December and to leave on the 5th of December.

----------


## fortheether

Оля, 
   Thank you!  
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you,  
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 21 
Брат моего/моей (g.c.) знакомого/знакомой (g.c.) должен прилететь аэропорт. - My friend's brother is supposed to land at the airport.
У вас есть место, чтобы поставить её? - (Referring to a car) Do you have a place to put it?
Его (a.c.???) нет в Москве (p.c.). – He's not in Moscow.
Может быть, я могу сейчас взять машину (a.c.)? - Maybe I can take the car now?
Я смогла приехать на этой (p.c.) машине (p.c.). - I was able to arrive in this car (a female is talking).
Я не знал что это ваша машина. - I didn't know that this is your car.
Моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.) нет в Москве (p.c.). - My husband is not in Moscow.
Мой муж давно купил эту (a.c.) машину (a.c.). - My husband bought this car long ago.
Недавно он уехал в Санкт-Петербург. – Not long ago he left for St. Petersburg.
Его (a.c.???) не будет в Москве (p.c.). - He will not be in Moscow.
Он работает инженером (i.c.) – He works as an engineer.

----------


## Оля

> Брат моего/моей (g.c.) знакомого/знакомой (g.c.) должен прилететь в аэропорт. - My friend's brother is supposed to land at the airport. 
> Его (g.c.) нет в Москве (p.c.). – He's not in Moscow. 
> Я не знал, что это ваша машина. - I didn't know that this is your car. 
> Его (g.c.) не будет в Москве (p.c.). - He will not be in Moscow.

 Я думаю, лучше "прилететь" не в аэропорт, а в какой-то конкретный город. Например, "Брат моей знакомой должен прилететь в Москву".

----------


## fortheether

Оля,  
   Thank you so much!  
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  This is the first twelve minutes of the lesson. 
Thank you,  
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 22  
Я не мог/могла позвонить тебе (d.c.). - I couldn't call you (to a friend).
Я не мог/могла найти твой (a.c.) номер телефона? (g.c.). - I couldn't find your phone number.
У меня (g.c.) сейчас новый номер. - I have a new number now.   Can it also be said like this?  
У меня (g.c.) новый номер сейчас.
В прошлом (p.c.) году (p.c.) мне (d.c.) была нужна работа. - Last year I needed a job.
В этом (p.c.) году (p.c.) я смог/смогла найти другую (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - This year I was able to find a different job.
Брат моего/моей (g.c.) знакомого/знакомой (g.c.) смог мне (d.c.) помочь найти эту (a.c.) работу (a.c.). - My friend's brother was able to help me to find this job.
Кем (i.c.) ты работал/работала? - As whom did you work?
Кем (i.c.) ты сейчас работаешь? - As whom do you work now?  Can it also be said like this?
Кем (i.c.) ты работаешь сейчас?
Ему (d.c.) нравится эта работа. - He likes this job.
Я должен/должна спросить тебя (a.c.). - I must ask you.
Сейчас полдвенадцого (is that right???). - Now it's half past eleven.
двенадцого (is that right???) декабря (g.c. of декабрь) – on the 12th of December.

----------


## Оля

> Я не мог/могла найти твой (a.c.) номер телефона_. (g.c.). - I couldn't find your phone number. 
> У меня (g.c.) сейчас новый номер. - I have a new number now. 
> Can it also be said like this? У меня (g.c.) новый номер сейчас. The first variant is better 
> В прошлом году мне нужна была работа. - Last year I needed a job. 
> Кем (i.c.) ты сейчас работаешь? - As whom do you work now?  Can it also be said like this?
> Кем (i.c.) ты работаешь сейчас? Yes 
> Сейчас полдвенадцатого. - Now it's half past eleven. Двенадцатого декабря (g.c. of декабрь) – on the 12th of December.

----------


## fortheether

Оля, 
   Большое спасибо! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes in part 2 of this lesson. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
В прошлом (p.c.) году (p.c.) он был здесь летом. – Last year he was here in the summertime.
Его (g.c.) не будет здесь летом. - He will not be here in the summertime.
Моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.) не будет в Москве (p.c.) двенадцатого (g.c.) декабря (g.c. of декабрь). - My husband will not be in Moscow on the 12th of December.
Его (g.c.) сейчас нет в Москве (p.c.)? – He's not in Moscow now?
Двадцатого (g.c.). - On the twentieth.
Что ты не понимаешь? - What don't you understand?
Какого (g.c.???) числа (g.c.??? of число)? - On which date?
Его брата (g.c.) нет в Москве (p.c.). - His brother is not in Moscow.
Ты можешь отвезти меня (a.c.) в аэропорт, чтобы встретить брата (g.c.) моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.)? - Can you bring me to the airport in order to meet my husband's brother?
Мой друг смог мне (d.c.) помочь. – My good friend was able to help me.
Двадцатого (g.c.) августа (g.c. of август). - On the twentieth of August.

----------


## Оля

> В прошлом (p.c.) году (p.c.) он был здесь летом. – Last year he was here in the summertime. Какой-то неествественный порядок слов (imho). Лучше сказать _"Он был здесь летом в прошлом году_" или "_В прошлом году летом он здесь был_" (зависит от того, что ты хочешь подчеркнуть: более важное надо ставить в конец предложения) 
> Его не будет здесь летом. - He will not be here in the summertime. "Летом его здесь не будет" sounds better to me 
> Какого числа (g.c.??? of число yes, it's g.c.)? - On which date? 
> Ты можешь отвезти меня в аэропорт, чтобы я могла встретить брата (a.c.) моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.)? - Can you bring me to the airport in order to meet my husband's brother?

----------


## Lampada

Я бы сказала _этим летом_.

----------


## fortheether

Оля/Lampada, 
   Thank you for the help! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes in the first half of this lesson.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 23 
У меня должна быть важная встреча с президентом (i.c.). – I'm supposed to have an important meeting with the president.
Работа его (g.c.) брата (g.c.). - His brother's job.
Вы сможете поговорить с ним/ней (i.c.) полседьмого ??? (g.c.). - You will be able to have a discussion with him/her at half past six.
Когда должен вернуться президент? - When is the president supposed to return?
Мне (d.c.) нужно открыть счёт в банке (p.c.). - I need to open a bank account.
Сестра моего/моей (g.c.) друга/подруги ??? (g.c.) работает недалеко оттуда. - My good friend's sister works not far from there.
Сестра вашего/вашей  (g.c.) друга/подруги ??? (g.c.). - Your good friend's sister.

----------


## Оля

> У меня должна состояться (it's better) важная встреча с президентом (i.c.). – I'm supposed to have an important meeting with the president. 
> Вы сможете поговорить с ним/ней в полседьмого - You will be able to have a discussion with him/her at half past six.

 подруга (n.c), подруги (g.c) is ok. 
I would write not this way: _вашего/вашей друга/подруги_,
but so: _вашего друга /вашей подруги_.
It seems to me better.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  У меня должна состояться (it's better) важная встреча с президентом (i.c.). – I'm supposed to have an important meeting with the president. 
> Вы сможете поговорить с ним/ней в полседьмого - You will be able to have a discussion with him/her at half past six.   подруга (n.c), подруги (g.c) is ok. 
> I would write not this way: _вашего/вашей друга/подруги_,
> but so: _вашего друга /вашей подруги_.
> It seems to me better.

 Good idea, I'll try it. 
Thank you for the help!!! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me correct my many mistakes on the last part of this lesson.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Седьмого августа (g.c. of август). - On the seventh of August. 
 Где работает сестра вашего друга/вашей подруги (g.c.)? - Where does your good friend's sister work?
Попробуйте приехать ещё раз завтра. - Try to come again tomorrow.
Да, телефон на столе (p.c. of стол). - Yes the telephone is on the table.
Когда должен позвонить твой друг/твоя подруга? - When is your good friend supposed to call?
Когда он должен позвонить? - When is he supposed to call?
Моего друга/Моей подруги (g.c.) нет дома. - My friend is not at home. 
Моего друга/Моей подруги (g.c.) нет дома. - My friend is not at home.

----------


## Оля

> Когда должен /должна (f.) позвонить твой друг/твоя подруга? - When is your good friend supposed to call?

----------


## fortheether

Оля,
   Thank you for the help. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  Part two of the lesson will be posted soon (I hope).  
Thank you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 24 
Сейчас полседьмого (g.c.), банк ещё открыть? - It's now half past six, is the bank still open?
Как вы думаете? - What (how) do you think?  Can it also be: Что вы думаете?
Брат моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.) тоже работает там. - My husband's brother also works there.
Кем (i.c.) работает брат вашего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.)? - As whom does your husband's brother work?
Я уже нашёл его (a.c.). - I already found it (referring to a telephone).
Я хочу позвонить на Украину (a.c. of Украина). - I want to make a call to the Urkaine.
Какого (g.c.) числа (g.c. of число) вы должны уехать из Москвы (g.c.)? – On which date are you supposed to leave (out of) Moscow?
Я должен/должна уехать в начале (p.c. ??? of начало) августа (g.c. of август). - I'm supposed to leave in the beginning of August.

----------


## Basil77

> Hello, 
>    Please help me fix my many mistakes.  Part two of the lesson will be posted soon (I hope).  
> Thank you, 
> Scott  
> Level 3 – Lesson 24 
> Сейчас полседьмого (g.c.), банк ещё открыт_? - It's now half past six, is the bank still open?
> Как вы думаете? - What (how) do you think?  Can it also be: Что вы думаете?(Both variants are OK)
> Брат моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.) тоже работает там. - My husband's brother also works there.
> Кем (i.c.) работает брат вашего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.)? - As whom does your husband's brother work?
> ...

 All sentences are absolutely correct, exept the error in the first one. But it looks more like a typo for me.  ::

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Hello, 
>    Please help me fix my many mistakes.  Part two of the lesson will be posted soon (I hope).  
> Thank you, 
> Scott  
> Level 3 – Lesson 24 
> Сейчас полседьмого (g.c.), банк ещё открыт_? - It's now half past six, is the bank still open?
> Как вы думаете? - What (how) do you think?  Can it also be: Что вы думаете?(Both variants are OK)
> Брат моего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.) тоже работает там. - My husband's brother also works there.
> Кем (i.c.) работает брат вашего (g.c.) мужа (g.c.)? - As whom does your husband's brother work?
> ...

 Basil77,
   Thank you for the help!  
I don't get why in the prior lesson: 
Мне (d.c.) нужно открыть счёт в банке (p.c.). - I need to open a bank account.  
but in this lesson: 
Сейчас полседьмого (g.c.), банк ещё открыт_? - It's now half past six, is the bank still open? 
Why the difference between открыть and открыт_? 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> Why the difference between открыть and открыт_?

 открыть is infinitive (to open)
открыт is participle (opened) 
The bank is opened - Банк *открыт*.
I need to open an account - Мне нужно *открыть* счёт.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Why the difference between открыть and открыт_?   открыть is infinitive (to open)
> открыт is participle (opened) 
> The bank is opened - Банк *открыт*.
> I need to open an account - Мне нужно *открыть* счёт.

 Оля,
   I understand now.  Thank you so much!!! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,  
   Please help me fix my many mistakes in part 2 of this lesson.  
Thank you,  
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 24 (part 2)  
В Киеве (p.c. of Киев) трудно найти гостиницу (a.c.)? - In Kiev is it difficult to find a hotel?
В Киеве (p.c.) в начале (p.c. of начало) августа (g.c. of август) трудно найти гостиницу (a.c.).
In Kiev, in the beginning of August it's difficult to find a hotel.  There's gotta be a comma in there somewhere???
Летом очень трудно найти место в гостинице (p.c.). - In the summertime it's very difficult to find a place in a hotel.
Я ещё могу заказать номер гостиница? - Can I still reserve a hotel room?
У вас (g.c.) есть телефонный справочник? - Do you have a telephone book?
У моей (g.c.) сестры (g.c.) большая квартира. - My sister has a big apartment.
Вы можете жить в этой (p.c.) квартире (p.c.). - You can live in this apartment.
Извините, чья это квартира? - Excuse me, whose apartment is this?
Это квартира моей (g.c.) сестры (g.c.). - It's my sister's apartment.
Вы можете жить у моей (g.c.) сестры (g.c.). - You can live at my sister's place.

----------


## Оля

> В Киеве в начале августа трудно найти гостиницу.
> There's gotta be a comma in there somewhere??? No 
> Я ещё могу заказать номер в гостинице? - Can I still reserve a hotel room?

----------


## fortheether

Оля, 
  Thank you very much! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes in the first part of this lesson. 
Thank you, 
Scott 
с Новым Годом!   
Level 3 – Lesson 25 
Я не помню, код Москве (p.c. ???). - I don't remember the Moscow area code.
Она часто ездит из Москвы (g.c.) в Киев (a.c.). - She often travels from Moscow to Kiev.
Седьмого (g.c.) сентября (g.c. of сентябрь). - The seventh of September.
Она будет жить в этой (p.c.) квартире (p.c.)? - Will she live in this apartment?
Она будет жить у вас в квартире (p.c.)? - Will she live in your apartment?
Нет, у нас очень маленькая квартира. - No we have a very small apartment.
У нас квартира недостаточно место. - Our apartment doesn't have enough room (or free space).
На сколько времени (g.c.) она собирается остаться? - For how long is she going to stay?
Она собирается остаться на несколько дней (g.c.). - She's going to stay for a few days.
Где собирается жить сестра (вашего друга)/(вашей подруги) (g.c.)? - Where is your good friend's sister going to live?
У неё с собой будет много вещей ????. - She will have with her a lot of luggage.

----------


## Оля

> Я не помню_ код Москвы. - I don't remember the Moscow area code. 
> У нас в квартире недостаточно места. - Our apartment doesn't have enough room (or free space).

 Why did put a komma after the transitive verb? (remember the code).

----------


## Wowik

С Новым, С Новым! 

> Hello, 
>    Please help me fix my many mistakes in the first part of this lesson. 
> Thank you, 
> Scott 
> с Новым Годом!   
> Level 3 – Lesson 25 
> Я не помню_ код Москвы (p.c. ???). - I don't remember the Moscow area code.
> Она часто ездит из Москвы (g.c.) в Киев (a.c.). - She often travels from Moscow to Kiev.
> Седьмого (g.c.) сентября (g.c. of сентябрь). - The seventh of September.
> ...

----------


## Оля

> недостаточно места.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Я не помню_ код Москвы. - I don't remember the Moscow area code. 
> У нас в квартире недостаточно места. - Our apartment doesn't have enough room (or free space).   Why did put a komma after the transitive verb? (remember the code).

 I don't know why I put a comma.  Still misunderstanding punctuation.  Is Москвы above in g.c.? 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> Is Москвы above in g.c.?

 Yes.

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes in the rest of the lesson.  
Поэтому она часто ездит на поезде (p.c. of поезд). - For that reason she often travels by train.
У неё с собой (i.c.) всегда много (g.c.) вещей (g.c. plural of вещь). - She always has with her a lot of luggage.
Она должна вернуться в Москву (a.c.) седьмого (g.c.) сентября (g.c. of сентябрь). - She is supposed to return to Moscow on the seventh of September.
Ей (d.c.) будет нужен паспорт для этого (g.c.)? - Will she need a passport for that?
Чтобы заказать для неё (g.c.) номер. - In order to reserve a room for her.
Откуда я могу позвонить? - From where can I make a call?
У вас с собой есть паспорт? - Do you have a passport with you?
Подписываете ???? здесь пожалуйста. - Sign here please. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> Подпиш*и*те здесь, пожалуйста. - Sign here please.

----------


## fortheether

Оля, 
   Thank you! 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   I try to post a new lesson each week but will not be able to do it this week.  It'll be done by the end of next weekend. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Pimsleur says this: 
Она не смогла заказать номер в гостинице (p.c.). - She wasn't able to order a room in the hotel. 
But in an earlier lesson said:  
Я мог. - I was able to (or I could have but didn't).
Я смог. - I was able to and did. 
Why is the sentence above not: 
Она не могла заказать номер в гостинице (p.c.). 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Оля

Она *не смогла* заказать номер в гостинице. = She tried to order a room, but the result was negative. 
Она *не могла* заказать номер в гостинице. = 1) She tried and tried to order a room, but the result was negative. 2) She wasn't able to order a room.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

She wasn't able and did not order a room  ::

----------


## fortheether

Оля - Vincent Tailors, 
Thank you!  
Just want to be sure I get it.  The only time this sentence: 
Она не могла заказать номер в гостинице. 
can be used is if there was a problem attempting to order a room (phone is broken, hotel phone number is busy, don't have the time to attempt to order a room etc.).  But otherwise, if the attempt was made and (hotel is full, room costs too much money, etc.) then смогла OR могла can be used?  Yes?  
Она не смогла заказать номер в гостинице. = She tried to order a room, but the result was negative. 
Она не могла заказать номер в гостинице. = 1) She tried and tried to order a room, but the result was negative. 2) She wasn't able to order a room.  
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello, 
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  Part 2 to come tomorrow (maybe).  Too much hockey and football on today!!! 
Thank  you, 
Scott  
Level 3 – Lesson 26  
Я хотел/хотела бы открыть счёт. - I would like to open an account.
(Мой друг приехал/Моя подруга приехала) ко мне (d.c.) в гости. - My good friend came to visit me.
Чей/Чья это друг/подруга? - Whose good friend is this?
Гле живёт (ваш друг/ваша подруга)? - Where is your good friend living?
Она сейчас живёт у вас в квартире (p.c.)? – Is she living in your apartment now?
У вас в квартире (p.c.) достаточно места? – Do you have enough room in your apartment?
Она не смогла заказать номер в гостинице (p.c.). - She wasn't able to order a room in the hotel.
Поэтому она живёт у моей (g.c.) сестры (g.c.). - For that reason she's living at my sister's.
Она живёт в квартире (p.c.) моей (g.c.) сестры (g.c.). - She's living in my sister's apartment.
У неё только немного вещей (g.c. plural plural of вещь). - She has only a little luggage.
Она собирается остаться до следующей (adj. in g.c. that agrees with the fem. noun «week») недели (fem. noun in g.c.). – She's going to stay until next week.
(Он должен/Она должна) остаться в Киеве (p.c. of Киев) на три неделе (p.c.). - He's/She's supposed to stay in Kiev for three weeks.
(Он должен/Она должна) уехать на Украину (a.c. of Украина) седьмого (g.c.) сентября (g.c. of сентябрь). - He's/She's supposed to leave for the Ukraine on the seventh of September.
Что ему/ей (d.c.) будет нужно для этого (g.c.)? - What will he/she will need for that?
Ему/Ей (d.c.) будет нужна виза. - He/She will need a visa.
Ему/Ей (d.c.) нужно было взять с собой (i.c.) паспорт. - He/She needed to take a passport with him/her.

----------


## Оля

> Где живёт (ваш друг/ваша подруга)? - Where is your good friend living? 
> Она не _могла заказать номер в гостинице (p.c.). - She wasn't able to order a room in the hotel. 
> У неё _ немного вещей (g.c. plural plural of вещь). - She has only a little luggage. 
> (Он должен/Она должна) остаться в Киеве на три недели. - He's/She's supposed to stay in Kiev for three weeks. (It's g.c. plural)

 "Только немного" doesn't sound good. "Только" is generally used with numeral ("Ребенок съел _только две_ конфеты").

----------


## Оля

> Just want to be sure I get it.  The only time this sentence: 
> Она не могла заказать номер в гостинице. 
> can be used is if there was a problem attempting to order a room (phone is broken, hotel phone number is busy, don't have the time to attempt to order a room etc.).

 Not only.
Maybe the attempt was made (several times), but for example she was turned down (several times). So she tried and tried, but the result was negative.
In this case we can also say "Она _никак_ не могла заказать номер" (="Она _пыталась и никак не могла_ заказать номер"). 
Or "не могла" means "she wasn't able to" (for example she was too busy or she lost the hotel number etc).   

> But otherwise, if the attempt was made and (hotel is full, room costs too much money, etc.) then смогла OR могла can be used?  Yes?

 Yes. But, to be honest, "могла" and "смогла" is the same in these two sentences. There isn't any appreciable difference.

----------


## Полуношник

> Оля - Vincent Tailors, 
> Thank you!  
> Just want to be sure I get it.  The only time this sentence: 
> Она не могла заказать номер в гостинице. 
> can be used is if there was a problem attempting to order a room (phone is broken, hotel phone number is busy, don't have the time to attempt to order a room etc.).  But otherwise, if the attempt was made and (hotel is full, room costs too much money, etc.) then смогла OR могла can be used?  Yes?

 "Не смогла" means that the result was negative. She failed to oder a room. I think "she wasn't able" is the polite method to say the same. So the translation is correct.  
"Не могла" means she wasn't able _at that time_ to do that.

----------


## Полуношник

> Hello, 
> Она собирается пробыть (прожить) здесь/там до следующей (adj. in g.c. that agrees with the fem. noun «week») недели (fem. noun in g.c.). – She's going to stay until next week.
> (Он должен/Она должна) пробыть (прожить) в Киеве (p.c. of Киев) три недели - He's/She's supposed to stay in Kiev for three weeks.

----------


## fortheether

Оля - Полуношник, 
Thank you. 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes.  
Thank you, 
Scott  
У него/неё уже есть виза. - He/She already has a visa.
(Он должен/Она должна) получить другую (a.c.) визу (a.c.). - He/She must receive a different visa.
Президент компании (g.c.) может ему/ей (d.c.) помочь. - The president of the company is able to help him/her.
Покажете пожалуйста, где ваш телефон. - Show me please where your telephone is.
В начале (p.c. of начало) вам (d.c.) нужно набрать код Америки (g.c.). - In the beginning you need to dial the code of America.
Вам (d.c.) будет нужно поехать в посольство (a.c.). - You will need to drive to the embassy.
Вам (d.c.) будет нужно поехать в посольство (a.c.), и вам (d.c.) нужно взять с собой (i.c.) документы. - You will need to come to the embassy and you will need to take documents with you.
У меня с собой (i.c.) есть только паспорт. – I have with me only a passport.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Вначале (p.c. of начало) вам (d.c.) нужно набрать код Америки (g.c.). - In the beginning you need to dial the code of America.

----------


## Оля

> Покажите, пожалуйста, где ваш телефон (or "где у вас телефон" - if you want to call). - Show me please where your telephone is.  Вначале (or "сначала") вам (d.c.) нужно набрать код Америки (g.c.). - In the beginning you need to dial the code of America.

----------


## Grogs

fortheether, 
I can see that a lot of your earlier lessons have been cut off, but from what remains in Оля's quotes it seems like you started with Level 1 - Lesson 19.  Is that correct?  I ask because I'm currently working on Level 1 (3rd edition) and doing more or less the same sort of transcription myself.  If you've already done those early lessons, I don't want to spam up this thread by posting them again. 
Thanks, 
Grogs

----------


## fortheether

> fortheether, 
> I can see that a lot of your earlier lessons have been cut off, but from what remains in Оля's quotes it seems like you started with Level 1 - Lesson 19.  Is that correct?  I ask because I'm currently working on Level 1 (3rd edition) and doing more or less the same sort of transcription myself.  If you've already done those early lessons, I don't want to spam up this thread by posting them again. 
> Thanks, 
> Grogs

 Grogs,
    Here is level 1 in the proper order.  If you have any changes or additions to the notes please post them. 
Scott  
Level 1 - Prior Lessons  
Что вы хотите делать сегодня? - What do you want to do today? 
понимать – to understand. 
Я понимаю – I understand. 
вы понимаете? – Do you understand? 
ещё - still 
немного – some. 
несколько – some (used in – У меня есть несколько долларов). 
вместе с кем (i.c.)- with whom. 
вместе с мной (i.c.) – with me. 
позже – later. 
газета – newspaper. 
Это слишком много – That's too much. 
молоко – milk. 
слишком – (excessive) too. 
Я могу – I can. 
Вы можете – You can. 
Моя жена может – my wife can. 
Я хочу – I want. 
Вы хотите – you want. 
Мой муж хочет – My husband wants. 
быстро – fast. 
быстрее – faster. 
У меня – at my place. 
У вас – at your place. 
дорого – expensive. 
дороже - more expensive. 
конечно – of course. 
да нет???? is that right??? – contridiction of конечно – of course. 
с удовольствием – with pleasure. 
господин – Mister. 
госпожа – Mrs., Miss. 
В ресторане (p.c.) – in a restaurant. 
будет – will be. 
Я хочу пить пиво. - I want to drink beer. 
Вы хотите что-нибудь пить? - Do You want anything to drink? 
Вы хотите кое-что пить? - Do You want something to drink? 
Я хочу купить пиво сейчас. - I want to buy a beer now. 
восемьдесят – eighty. 
семьдесят – seventy. 
шестьдесят – sixty. 
пятьдесят – fifty. 
сорок – forty. 
тридцать – thirty. 
двадцать – twenty. 
десять – ten. 
тысяча – thousand. 
одна тысяча - one thousand. 
две тысячи - two thousand (3 and 4 also in genitive singular). 
пять тысяч (genitive plural) – five thousand. 
Сколько будет четыре плюс пять? - How much will be four plus five? 
вас – your. 
С вас десять долларов. - You owe ten dollars. 
Сколько с меня (g.c.) ? - How much do I owe? 
Который час? - What time is it? 
в котором часу? - At what time? 
час – one o'clock. 
два часа – two o'clock (3 and 4 also use genitive singular). 
Сейчас пять часов (genitive plural). - It is now five o'clock. 
(for time - put a «в» in front to mean at two o'clock). 
В два часа. - At two o'clock. 
вечер – evening. 
завтра вечером – tomorrow in the evening. 
для меня (g.c.) - for me. 
для вас (g.c.) - for you. 
дайте мне (d.c.) – give to me. 
дайте вам (d.c.) – give to you. 
достаточно – enough. 
достаточно денег (g.c.) - enough money. 
вечер – evening. 
вечером – in the evening. 
вчера – yesterday. 
завтра – tomorrow. 
До завтра – until tomorrow. 
может быть – perhaps. 
скажите – tell me. 
тоже – also. 
повторить – to repeat 
Я не знаю or не знаю. - I don't know. 
говорить – to speak 
Вы говорите быстро. - You speak fast.
тогда - then.
кто – who.
гостиница – hotel.
только – only.  
						Level 1 - Lesson 18  
???? - For one hat it's enough. 
красивая шляпка – beautiful hat. 
Сколько стоит? - How much does it cost? 
немного воды (in g.c.) - some water. 
немного вина (in g.c.) – some wine. 
Мой муж – my husband. 
Ваш муж – your husband. 
Моя жена – my wife. 
Ваша жена – your wife. 
далать – to do. 
Вы хотите пообедать вместе со мной (i.c.)? - Do you want to have lunch with me? 
вместе с вами (i.c.) - with you. 
Я собираюсь что-нибудь поесть сейчас. - I'm going to eat something now.   
						Level 1 - Lesson 19  
официант – waiter. 
немного молока (in singular g.c.) для джентльмена (g.c.). - Some milk for the gentleman. 
Я собираюсь дать вам (d.c.). - I'm going to give you. 
Он там. - He is there. 
Он здесь – He is here. 
Она там. - She is there. 
Она здесь – She is here. 
Он хочет купить немного пива (g.c.). - He wants to buy some beer. 
Мы хотим купить немного пива (g.c.). - We want to buy some beer. 
входите – telling someone they may enter the room. 
Очень приятно – nice to meet you. 
Can use sir and madam. 
Где вы живёте? - Where do you live? 
Я живу на Тверской улице (p.c.) – I live on ???? street. 
Мы живём на Тверская улице (p.c.) – We live on ???? street. 
Мы хотим – we want. 
мы с мужем (i.c.). - My husband and I. 
мы с женой (i.c.). - My wife and I.    
						Level 1 - Lesson 20  
правда – truth, is that right. 
Мы живём в Москве (p.c.) – We live in Moscow. 
Мы с мужем (i.c.) живём в Москве (p.c.). - My husband and I live in Moscow. 
Она в Америкe (p.c.). - She is in America. 
Сколько у вас детей? - How many children do you have? 
У нас – we have. 
два мальчика (g.c.) – two boys. 
У вас много денег (g.c. of деньги) – You have a lot of money. 
У нас два мальчика (g.c.). - We have two boys. (Lesson states do not use есть when referring to children – anything else???). 
один мальчик – one boy. 
одна девушка – one girl. 
О нас четыре девушки (g.c.). - We have four girls. No есть. 
мальчик большой – the boy is big. 
девушка большая – the girl is big. 
ваш мальчик – your boy. 
ваша девушка – your girl.   
						Level 1 - Lesson 21  
магазин – store. 
В магазине (p.c.) – in a store. 
дорого – expensive. 
дороже - more expensive. 
У нас нет денег (g.c. of деньги). - we have no money. 
У вас есть дети? - Do you have any children? 
Сколько у вас детей? - How many children do you have? 
У нас нет мальчиков (plural g.c.). - We have no boys. 
Мы хотим мальчиков (plural g.c.). - We want boys. 
У нас нет девочек (plural g.c.). - We have no girls. 
Мы хотим девочек (plural g.c.). - We want girls. 
У нас две девочки. - We have two girls (две is for feminine). 
У нас одна девочка. - We have one girl (одна is for feminine). 
Она хочет немного воды (g.c.). - She wants some water.  
						Level 1 - Lesson 22  
Вы можете подождать, правда? - You can wait right? 
Мы можем подождать. - We can wait. 
входите – telling someone they may enter the room. 
мальчики здесь. - The boys are here. 
большие мальчики здесь. - The big boys are here. 
маленький мальчик. - Little boy. 
маленькая девочка. - Little girl. 
маленькие девушки. - Little girls. 
Где наша девушка? - Where is our girl? 
Где туалет? - Where is the toilet? 
семья – family. 
Наша семья. - Our family. 
Ваша семья. - Your family. 
Моя семья. - My Family. 
вместе с вами (i.c.) - With your. 
У нас есть большая семья. - We have a big family. 
семьи – families. 
много туалетов (g.c. plural). - Many toilets.  
						Level 1 - Lesson 23  
This lesson stresses that the commands will now be given in Russian. 
Слушайте этот разговор – Listen to this conversation. 
скажите мне – say to me. 
спросите меня – ask me. 
ещё раз – again. 
Сколько человек в вашей семье (p.c.)? – How many people (persons) in your family? 
В моей семье пять человек. - In my family there are five people. 
Моя семья. - My Family. 
В моей семье (p.c.) – In my family. 
В нашей семье (p.c.) – In our family. 
Моя машина – My car 
В моей машине (p.c) – In my car. 
В нашей машине (p.c) – In our car. 
У вас есть машина? - Do you have a car? 
спросите – ask. 
отвечайте – answer (вы). 
Моя машина достаточно большая. - My car is big enough. 
попробуйте спросить – try to ask. 
попробуйте сказать – try to say. 
для вас (g.c.) - for you. 
скажите ещё раз - say again. 
Мы хотим немного бензина (g.c.). - We want some gasoline. 
Дайте мне немного бензина (g.c.). - Give me some gasoline. 
литр – liter 
десять литров (g.c plural) бензина (g.c). - 10 liters of gas. 
машины – cars. 
Американская машина – American car. 
Американские машины – American cars. 
У вас в машине (p.c.) есть бензин? - Do you have gas in your car? 
километров – kilometers. 
дайте мне (d.c.) десять литров (g.c plural) бензина (g.c). - Give me 10 liters of gas. 
поехать – to drive, go by vehicle. 
Я хочу поехать. - I want to drive. 
Я хочу поехать в Москву (a.c.). - I want to drive to Moscow. 
в Москве (p.c) – in Moscow. 
Я собираюсь поехать в Москву (a.c.) - I am going to drive to Moscow.  
						Level 1 - Lesson 24  
Как сказать? - How does one say? 
он и она can mean it. 
Talking about a family – Да, она большая. - Yes it's big. 
Где туалет? Он там. - Where is the toilet. It is there. 
На can mean for. достаточно на шестьдесят километров. - Enough for 60 kilometers. 
Дайте мне десять литров, пожалуйста. - Give me 10 liters please. 
на can mean for or on. 
спросите ещё раз – ask again. 
минуту – just a minute. 
далеко – far. 
Москва далеко – Moscow is far. 
Слушайте и повторяйте. - Listen and repeat. 
скажите мне. - Tell me. 
дорога – route. 
Какая дорога? - Which is the route? 
дорого – expensive (stress is on first o). 
дорога – route. (Stress is on 2nd о). 
Где дорога на Москву? - Where is the route for Moscow? 
в Москве (p.c) – in Moscow. 
в Москву (a.c.) – to Moscow. 
на Москву (a.c.) – for Moscow. 
Какая дорога на Москву? - Which is the route for Moscow? 
прямо – straight ahead. 
Санкт-Петербург – end does not change when saying На Санкт-Петербург (mas. inanimate in a.c. do not change ending).  
						Level 1 - Lesson 25  
дорогой – expensive (adj.). 
дорого – expensive (adv.). 
одна тысяча рублей за литр. - One thousand roubles for a liter. 
Дорога на Москву (a.c.). - The road to Moscow. 
по дороге (p.c.) – along the road. 
Поедете по дороге (p.c) на Москву (a.c). - Drive on (along) the road for Moscow. 
направо - to the right. 
правильный – correct. 
Какая правильная дорога? - Which road is correct? 
Лучше - Какая дорога правильная? 
налево – to the left. 
потом – afterwards, then. 
а потом – and afterwards.   
						Level 1 - Lesson 26 
почему – why. 
потому что – because. Stress is on the у. 
закрытый – closed. 
Потому что магазины закрыты. - Because the stores are closed. 
Сколько километров (g.c. plural)? - How many kilometers? 
Универмаг – department store. 
Универмаги – department stores. 
Up to this point Pimsleur does not mention spelling rule 1: After к, г, х, ж, ч, ш, щ, write и not ы. 
открытый – open. 
уже – already. 
поздно – late. 
уже поздно. - It is already late. («It is» is understood). 
позже – later. 
ещё – yet. 
Ещё не поздно. - Yet it is not late.  
Level 1 - Lesson 27 
Сейчас отвечайте на вопрос. - now answer the question.
Лучше – Теперь отвечайте на вопрос. - now answer the question.
когда – when.
Вы поедете Санкт-Петербург? - Will you drive to St. Petersburg?
Что вы собираетесь делать там? - What are you going to do there?
знакомый - acquaintance (if you mean a friend) 
несколько знакомых – some friends.
увидеть – to see.
в  Санкт-Петербурге (p.c.) – In St. Petersburg.
работать – to work.
Вы собираетесь работать? - Are you going to work?
провести (время) – to spend (time).
день – day
дни - days
Я собираюсь провести десять дней там. - I'm going to spend 10 days there.
несколько дней – a few days
думать – to think
так – so.
Я так думаю. - I think so.
Вы собираетесь увидеть Сергея (a.c. of Сергей)? - Are you going to see Sergei?  
						Level 1 – Lesson 28 
Добрый вечер – good evening.
Вы не знаете. - You don't know.
Вы думаете. - You think.
остаться – to stay.
девяносто – ninety.
сто – one hundred.
ничего – nothing.
Explains that double negatives are common.
Я ничего не хочу. - I don't want anything.
уехать – to leave, drive away.
Мы собираемся уехать. - We are going to leave.
вместе – together.
поужинать – to have supper.
Но я один. – But I am alone (mas.). - Я is capitalized only at the beginning of a sentence.
Но я одна .– But I am alone (fem.).  
Level 1 – Lesson 29 
Ты – you (someone you know, friend - family member).
Как дела? - How are you?  (To someone you know).
Ты знаешь. - You know.
значить – to mean.
Что это значит? - What does this mean?
слово – word. (Stress on the first «o»).
слова – words. (Stress on the «a»).
Вы американец? - Are you an American (to a male)?
Да, я американец. - Yes I am an American.
Вы американка? - Are you an American (to a female)?
Да, я американка. - Yes I am an American.
время – time.
Сколько времени? (g.c.) - How much time (that's what they say on the tape) or What time is it?
На сколько времени? (g.c.) - For how much time? or For how long?
извините – excuse me.
Ну, надо же! - Why is this necessary!  
Level 1 – Lesson 30 
плохо – bad(ly).
не плохо – not bad.
неделя – week.
На одну неделю? – For one week?
На несколько недель (g.c. plural) – For a few weeks.
Что вы купили вчера? - What did you buy yesterday?
Я купил (mas.) - I bought.
Я купила (fem.) - I bought.
нравиться – like.
мне (d.c.) нравится – I like.
вам (d.c.) нравится – you like. 
Miscellaneous Notes 
n.c. - nominative case - именительный падеж.
p.c. - prepositional case – предложный падеж.
a.c. - accusitive case – винительный падеж.
g.c. - genitive case - родительный падеж.
d.c. - dative case – дательный падеж.
i.c. - instrumental case – творительный падеж. 
feminine gender – женский род.
masculine gender – мужской род. 
ъ – твёрдый знак.
ь - мягкий знак.

----------


## Оля

> Level 1 - Prior Lessons  
> Что вы хотите делать сегодня? - What do you want to do today? Чем вы хотите сегодня заняться? is much better 
> вместе со мной (i.c.) – with me. 
> да нет???? is that right??? – contridiction of конечно – of course. hm... actually "Да нет" doesn't mean "конечно" 
> Я хочу пить пиво. - I want to drink beer. Much better: Я хочу пива (g.c.) or Я хочу выпить пива 
> Вы хотите что/чего-нибудь выпить/попить? - Do You want anything to drink? 
> Вы хотите кое-что пить? (It sounds strange. See previous sentence) - Do You want something to drink? 
> Я хочу купить пива сейчас. - I want to buy a beer now. "сейчас" at the end doesn't sound good 
> вас – your. Your is ваш or твой 
> дайте вам (d.c.) – give to you. "дайте вам" doesn't make sense. Maybe "возьмите себе"?

 Usually adverbial modifier of time doesn't sound good at the end of a sentence.   

> Level 1 - Lesson 18 
> Я собираюсь сейчас что-нибудь поесть _.  
> Level 1 - Lesson 19  
> Я собираюсь дать вам (d.c.) This sentence looks incomplete - I'm going to give you.  
> Я живу на Тверской улице (p.c.) – I live on Tverskaya street.
> Мы живём на Тверской улице (p.c.)

----------


## Оля

> Мой муж хочет – My husband wants. 
> быстро – fast. 
> быстрее – faster.

 Этот отрывок выглядит очень фривольно  ::   ::

----------


## Grogs

> Grogs,
>     Here is level 1 in the proper order.  If you have any changes or additions to the notes please post them. 
> Scott

 Спасибо Scott. 
I've got lessons 1-9 broken down by lesson, so I'll start posting them up shortly.  That would probably be useful to anyone starting on the Pimsleur series since they could follow along with the lessons as they go through them.  I've been using the lesson-by-lesson vocab list posted elsewhere on this forum to try and pronounce all of the new words before each lesson and I find it helps.  There are some bits of the 3rd edition that are different as well (Да нет is gone from lesson 4 for example) as well.  After Lesson 18, I'll just stick with changes/additions since you've already got the rest pretty well covered.

----------


## Grogs

OK, here are the first two lessons.  I'll probably post them up in groups of two until I get caught up to my current location in the series. 
Notes on my posting: 
- With the exception of the conversation (разговор) at the beginning of each lesson, this isn't a full transcript.  I type Russian at ~5 words per minute, so that would take me days for each lesson.  I just try to capture the new vocabulary and sentence structure in each lesson. 
- I don't bother translating the conversation at the beginning of the lesson because it should be familiar by the end of the lesson. 
- Bold letters indicate stress. 
- Bits of translation in parenthesis () are words that wouldn't be translated, but are implied by the way the Russian is written. 
- Items in brackets [] serve to clarify the translation, point out grammatical nuances (once I learn them  ::  ,) identify other meanings for a word, etc. 
- I put the English pronunciation below most words when they first appear.  This is a bit of a crutch for me - I can't tell you how many times I've caught myself saying something like 'pa-bot-a-yoo' (for работаю) while reading so it's a sanity check.  If anyone sees a word I'm obviously pronouncing wrong, let me know please.   *Урок номер один – Lesson Number One 
Разговор – Conversation* 
Извин*и*те.  Вы поним*а*ете по-англ*и*йски?
Нет, я не поним*а*ю по-англ*и*йски.
Я немн*о*го поним*а*ю по-р*у*сски.
Вы Америк*а*нец?
Да, я Америк*а*нец. 
Извин*и*те. – Excuse Me
‘Eez-vee-n*ee*-tee’ 
Вы поним*а*ете по-англ*и*йски? – Do you understand English?
‘V(w)i pu-nee-m*a*-ye-tye pa-ang-l*ee*-ski’  
Я поним*а*ю по-р*у*сски. – I understand Russian
‘Ya pu-nee-m*a*-yoo pa-r*oo*-skee’ 
я – I 
вы – you [formal/plural] 
Немн*о*го – A little
‘Nim n*o*-ga’ 
Я немн*о*го поним*а*ю по-р*у*сски. – I understand a little Russian. 
Не – not
‘ni’ 
Я не поним*а*ю по-р*у*сски. – I don’t understand Russian.
‘Ya ni pu-nee-m*a*-yoo pa-r*oo*-skee’ 
Да - Yes 
Нет - No 
Вы америк*а*нец? – Are you (a man) American? 
‘V(w)i a-mer-ee-k*a*n-yets’
[NOTE: See Lesson 3 for the difference between how a man and a woman would say this.] 
Да, я америк*а*нец. – Yes I (a man) am American. 
До свид*а*ния - Goodbye
‘Da svee-dan-ee-ya’     *Урок номеп два – Lesson Number Two 
Разговор – Conversation* 
Извин*и*те.  Вы поним*а*ете по-р*у*сски?
Да, немн*о*го.
Вы Америк*а*нец?
Да, я Америк*а*нец.
Вы поним*а*ете по-англ*и*йски?
Нет, я не поним*а*ю по-англ*и*йски. 
Хорош*о* - well
‘ha-ra-sh*o*’ – actually a little closer to ‘ha-ru-sh*o*’ 
Вы хорош*о* поним*а*ете по-англ*и*йски. – You understand English well. 
Очень – very
‘*o*-cheen’ 
Я поним*а*ю по-р*у*сски не *о*чень хорош*о*. – I don’t speak Russian very well. [lit. I speak Russian not very well.] 
Здр*а*вствуйте – Hello [literally ‘Be healthy’]
‘zdr*a*st-vooy-tye’ 
Спас*и*бо – Thank You
‘spa-s*ee*-ba’

----------


## Оля

> *И*звините. – Excuse Me  *Ee*z-vee-nee-tye

 Извин*и*те 
and not "Eez-vee-nee-_tye_", but "eez-vee-nee-tee".

----------


## Оля

> Немн*о*го

----------


## Оля

> Изв*и*ните. – Excuse Me
> ‘Eez-v*ee*-nee-tye’

 No! It's not изв*и*ните, it's ИЗВИН*И*ТЕ!  
And eez-vee-nee-tye is wrong, it should be pronounced just "-tee" at the end, not "-tye" at all. Not "тье"!

----------


## Grogs

> *И*звините. – Excuse Me  *Ee*z-vee-nee-tye
> 			
> 		  Извин*и*те 
> and not "Eez-vee-nee-_tye_", but "eez-vee-nee-tee".

 Как интересно!  I went back and listened to the CD and the man definitely seems to put a 'tye' ending on it while the woman actually puts a 'tse' ending.  Do you actually pronounce it like 'и' or is it a little bit shorter (like ы perhaps?)   
EDIT: Ничего.  That last post cleared it up.  спасибо. 
Thanks for the corrections. 
Grogs

----------


## Оля

> went back and listened to the CD and the man definitely seems to put a 'tye' ending

 Возможно, это произносит не русский?

----------


## Оля

Do you really hear "tye" in this word?

----------


## Оля

> EDIT: Ничего.  That last post cleared it up.  спасибо. 
> Thanks for the corrections. 
> Grogs

 You know, actually all verbal forms of present and imperative 2nd person plural have such ending  :: 
Including:
pu-nee-ma-ye-tye (tee)
zdrast-vooy-tye (tee) 
and so on  ::

----------


## Grogs

> Возможно, это произносит не русский?

 You're asking 'Is it possible it mispronounces the Russian here?'  I've been studying Russian for a grand total of 3 weeks now, so I had to pull out the dictionary on that phrase.  ::   Certainly possible, but doesn't seem to be the case here.     

> Originally Posted by Grogs  EDIT: Ничего.  That last post cleared it up.  спасибо. 
> Thanks for the corrections. 
> Grogs   You know, actually all verbal forms of present and imperative 2nd person plural have such ending 
> Including:
> pu-nee-ma-ye-tye (tee)
> zdrast-vooy-tye (tee) 
> and so on

   ::  OK, I think I've figured this out.  Your ending sounds pretty close to the Pimsleur one. 
When you pronounce the ending you soften the 'т,' yes?  An English native is going to pronounce 'tee' with a hard t.  When I pronounce 'eez-vee-nee-tee' as I would any other English word, the ending sounds *quite* different (I'll have to pick up a microphone so I can record tee for you.)  The New Penguin Russian Course writes the pronounciation out as 'tye' because saying the 'ty' combo is probably the closest thing to a soft 'т' sound in English.  It's not really correct, but probably the closest you can get without breaking out all of the cryptic symbols a dictionary uses.

----------


## basurero

В учебниках обычно пишут "tye" для того, чтобы отличать "тэ" от "те".

----------


## Lampada

Я спешу, извините меня 
Поёт Клавдия Шульженко 
Лунный свет над равниной рассеян,
Вдалеке ни села, ни огня,
Я сейчас уезжаю на Север,
Я спешу, извините меня. 
На холодных просторах великих,
В беспредельные дали маня,
Поезда громыхают на стыках.
"Я спешу, извините меня".       
Говорю вам, как лучшему другу,
Вас нисколько ни в чём не виня:
Соберитесь на скорую руку.
Я спешу, извините меня. 
Не хотите? Ну что ж вы, ей-Богу!..
Тихо дрогнули рельсы, звеня.
Хоть присядьте со мной на дорогу. 
Я спешу, извините меня.                 
Может быть, вы раскаетесь где-то
Посреди отдалённого дня.
Может быть, вы припомните это:
"Я спешу, извините меня". 
Жизнь прожить захотите сначала,
Расстоянья и ветры ценя...
Вот и всё. Я звоню вам с вокзала. 
Я спешу, извините меня.

----------


## Оля

> В учебниках обычно пишут "tye" для того, чтобы отличать "тэ" от "те".

 Ну так значит, это плохие учебники (по крайней, мере для изучения произношения).

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by basurero  В учебниках обычно пишут "tye" для того, чтобы отличать "тэ" от "те".   Ну так значит, это плохие учебники (по крайней, мере для изучения произношения).

 А в текстовом варианте мало возможно передать полную интонацию и правильность произношения (иначе, это давно бы уже сделали). Нужно только слушать(крайне желательно носителя) и повторять   ::  . Учебники не виноваты.   ::

----------


## Оля

Я не могу выступать против традиции американских учебников, это их дело   ::  
Но лично для меня из уст иностранца гораздо лучше будет звучать "извини-tee" (с английским t, как в слове tea), чем это дурацкое "извини*тье*". Более жуткий акцент сложно придумать, для меня это просто как пенопластом по стеклу   ::  
Обычно так говорят, когда _пародируют_ американцев.

----------


## Оля

Кстати, о чем мы спорим, ведь мы это окончание произносим не "-ите", а "-ити": тут конечная гласная редуцируется в "и"!
Мы произносим [из-ви-ни-ти], разве нет?

----------


## Grogs

OK, here are the next two lessons.  I decided to leave off the pronounciation to avoid confusion.   ::    *Урок номер три – Lesson Number Three* 
Здр*а*вствуйте.  Вы поним*а*ете по-р*у*сски?
Да, немн*о*го но не *о*чень хорош*о*.
Вы америк*а*нец?
Да, я америк*а*нец.
Вы хорош*о* поним*а*ете по-р*у*сски. 
Н*о* – But 
Вы америк*а*нка? – Are you (a woman) American? 
Вы р*у*сский? – Are you (a man) Russian? 
Вы р*у*сская? – Are you (a woman) Russian? 
Я америк*а*нец.  А вы? – I am American (man.)  And you? 
А – and [used when making a comparison] 
Я говор*ю* по-англ*и*йски. – I speak English 
Вы говор*и*те по-р*у*сски? – Do you speak Russian? 
Я говор*ю* по-англ*и*йски и я немн*о*го говор*ю* по-р*у*сски. – I speak English and I speak a little Russian. 
И – and [used to indicate a slight contrast, or when listing similar items] 
Пож*а*луйста – Please [also: you’re welcome & here you are (while handing something over)]    *Урок номер четыре – Lesson Number Four* 
Извин*и*те.  Вы р*у*сский?
Да, я р*у*сский.  А вы?
Я америк*а*нка.
А вы поним*а*ете по-р*у*сски.
Я немн*о*го поним*а*ю.  Не *о*чень хорош*о*.
Нет, нет.  Вы хорош*о* поним*а*ете.
Спас*и*бо.  *У*лица - street 
Где Тверск*а*я *у*лица? – Where is ‘Tverskaya’ Street? 
Пл*о*щадь – city square 
Здесь - here 
Там - there 
Тверск*а*я *у*лица здесь, а Кр*а*сная пл*о*щадь там. – Tverskaya Street is here and Red Square is there. 
Скаж*и*те пож*а*луйста, где Кр*а*сная пл*о*щадь? – Tell me please, where is Red Square? 
Вы не зн*а*ете, Где здесь хор*о*ший рестор*а*н? – Do you know?  Where is a good restaurant here? [You’re not actually told what is being said here.  The expected response is ‘Я не понимаю’  I’ve posted this in the audio lounge so that someone can confirm I’m hearing it correctly.] 
Ничег*о*. – Never mind. [Also not vocab. for this lesson – this is what the woman says after you answer the last question.]

----------


## Оля

> *Урок номер три – Lesson Number Three* 
> Да, Я Америк*а*нец. Never write "Я" with a capital letter in Russian 
> Я говор*ю* по–англ*и*йски.
> Вы говор*и*те по–р*у*сски?
> Я говор*ю* по–англ*и*йски и я немн*о*го говор*ю* по–р*у*сски. Actually this hyphen (по-английски, по-русски, по-немецки etc) is important thing 
> Вы Р*у*сский?
> Да, я Р*у*сский.
> Я Америк*а*нка. Never write ethnicity with a capital letter in Russian  *У*лица (without "т") - street 
> Тверск*а*я *у*лица здесь, а Кр*а*сная пл*о*щадь там. – Tverskaya Street is here and Red Square is there.

  

> Изви*н*ите.

 Are you teasing me?   ::

----------


## Grogs

> Originally Posted by Grogs  *Урок номер три – Lesson Number Three* 
> Да, Я Америк*а*нец. Never write "Я" with a capital letter in Russian 
> Я говор*ю* по–англ*и*йски.
> Вы говор*и*те по–р*у*сски?
> Я говор*ю* по–англ*и*йски и я немн*о*го говор*ю* по–р*у*сски. Actually this hyphen (по-английски, по-русски, по-немецки etc) is important thing 
> Вы Р*у*сский?
> Да, я Р*у*сский.
> Я Америк*а*нка. Never write ethnicity with a capital letter in Russian  *У*лица (without "т") - street 
> Тверск*а*я *у*лица здесь, а Кр*а*сная пл*о*щадь там. – Tverskaya Street is here and Red Square is there.

 Спасибо Оля.   

> Изви*н*ите.
> 			
> 		  Are you teasing me?

 Just keeping you on your toes.   ::   It's a good thing you caught me because I think I had run out of vowels to stress and moved onto consonants.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Оля  Возможно, это произносит не русский?   You're asking 'Is it possible it mispronounces the Russian here?'  I've been studying Russian for a grand total of 3 weeks now, so I had to pull out the dictionary on that phrase.   Certainly possible, but doesn't seem to be the case here.

 Actually, she asked: "Maybe it wasn't a Russian pronouncing it?"

----------


## Оля

> Где здесь хор*о*ший рест*о*ран?

 It's рестор*а*н. 
Не сразу заметила.

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix my many mistakes in this part of the lesson.  Part 2 to come later.  
Thank you, 
Scott 
P.S. Thank you Vincent Tailors and Оля for the help on the last lesson!  
Level 3 – Lesson 27 
У вас уще есть виза? - Do you already have a visa?
Из Крыма (g.c.) - From Crimea.
Там было не очень много (g.c.) места. - Over there (on the train) wasn't very much space.
Ваши документы пожалуйста. - Your documents please.
Пожалуйста, вот мои документы. - Please, here are my documents.
Мне (d.c.) лучше позвонить в посольство (a.c.)? - Is it better for me to call the embassy?
Нет, это не нужно. - No this is not necessary.
У вас в квартире (p.c.) есть телефон? - Do you have a telephone in your apartment?
Но к сожалению отсюда нельзя позвонить в Америку (a.c.). – But unfortunately from here it's impossible to call to America.
Американская посольство. - The American Embassy.
Через полчаса я должен/должна поехать к нему/ней (d.c.). – In half an hour I'm supposed to drive to his/her place.
Где мои ключи (plural of ключ)? – Where are my keys?
Где ключи от машины (g.c.)? - Where are the car keys?

----------


## Оля

> У вас еще есть виза? ("Ваша виза еще действует?" is better) - Do you already have a visa? 
> Ваши документы, пожалуйста. - Your documents please. 
> Но, к сожалению, отсюда нельзя позвонить в Америку (a.c.). – But unfortunately from here it's impossible to call to America. 
> Американское посольство. - The American Embassy.

 Пожалуйста is ALWAYS singled out with two commas (if it isn't in the end or in the beginning of a sentence - then with one comma). 
P.S. The same about "к сожалению".

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  У вас еще есть виза? ("Ваша виза еще действует?" is better) - Do you already have a visa? 
> Pimsleur says it like this:
> У вас уще есть виза?
> Is it totally wrong? 
> Ваши документы, пожалуйста. - Your documents please. 
> Но, к сожалению, отсюда нельзя позвонить в Америку (a.c.). – But unfortunately from here it's impossible to call to America. 
> Американское посольство. - The American Embassy.   Пожалуйста is ALWAYS singled out with two commas (if it isn't in the end or in the beginning of a sentence - then with one comma). 
> P.S. The same about "к сожалению".

 Thank you for the comma lessons also!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by fortheether  У вас еще есть виза? ("Ваша виза еще действует?" is better) - Do you already have a visa?

 а может это было так? 
У вас уже есть виза? 
Так оно совпадает с переводом: Do you already have a visa?   ::

----------


## Оля

> а может это было так? 
> У вас уже есть виза? 
> Так оно совпадает с переводом: Do you already have a visa?

 Ах да, конечно!
Там просто *щ* вместо *ж*... 
fortheether, the first sentence should be "У вас уже есть виза? - Do you already have a visa?"

----------


## fortheether

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by fortheether  У вас еще есть виза? ("Ваша виза еще действует?" is better) - Do you already have a visa?   а может это было так? 
> У вас уже есть виза? 
> I was spelling it wrong!!!  You are right.  Thank you 
> Так оно совпадает с переводом: Do you already have a visa?

 [/quote:3dealv50]

----------


## fortheether

[quote=Оля] 

> а может это было так? 
> У вас уже есть виза? 
> Так оно совпадает с переводом: Do you already have a visa?

 Ах да, конечно!
Там просто *щ* вместо *ж*... 
fortheether, the first sentence should be "У вас уже есть виза? - Do you already have a visa?"[/quote:2838mer5] 
I have a white board by my computer and put words on it for practice.  Ещё is right above уже.  I was combining them into one word!!!  Thank you!

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
   Please help me fix the rest of this lesson. 
Thank you, 
Scott  
Вот они. - Here they (car keys) are.
Я слышал/слышала об этом (p.c.). - I heard about that.
Я слышал/слышала что вы должны провести там месяц. – I heard that you were supposed to spend a month there.
Да, я должен/должна провести там четыре недели (g.c. plural). - Yes I'm supposed to spend four weeks there.
Нет, я слышал/слышала что это нетрудно. - No I heard that this is not difficult.
Что мне (d.c.) будет нужно взять с собой (i.c.)? - What will I need to take with me?
Ровно в девять часов. - Exactly at 9 o'clock.
Где вы искали? - Where did you look?

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Grogs,
>     Here is level 1 in the proper order.  If you have any changes or additions to the notes please post them. 
> Scott   Спасибо Scott. 
> I've got lessons 1-9 broken down by lesson, so I'll start posting them up shortly.  That would probably be useful to anyone starting on the Pimsleur series since they could follow along with the lessons as they go through them.  I've been using the lesson-by-lesson vocab list posted elsewhere on this forum to try and pronounce all of the new words before each lesson and I find it helps.  There are some bits of the 3rd edition that are different as well (Да нет is gone from lesson 4 for example) as well.  After Lesson 18, I'll just stick with changes/additions since you've already got the rest pretty well covered.

 Maybe there should be a seperate thread for the three different levels of the lessons?  What do you think? 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> Я слышал/слышала, что вы должны провести там месяц. – I heard that you were supposed to spend a month there. 
> Нет, я слышал/слышала, что это нетрудно. - No I heard that this is not difficult.

----------


## Grogs

> Пожалуйста, вот мои документы. - Please, here are my documents.

 Does Pimsleur really translate that as 'Please, here are my documents?'  I couldn't imagine ever saying that (in English) unless I was pleading with someone, i.e., "Please let me in!  Please, here are my documents."  If you're just handing over your documents because the man at customs asked for it, I'd think 'Пожалуйста, вот мои документы' would be translated 'Certainly, here are my documents' or 'Of course, here are my documents.'

----------


## Grogs

> Originally Posted by Grogs        Originally Posted by fortheether  Grogs,
>     Here is level 1 in the proper order.  If you have any changes or additions to the notes please post them. 
> Scott   Спасибо Scott. 
> I've got lessons 1-9 broken down by lesson, so I'll start posting them up shortly.  That would probably be useful to anyone starting on the Pimsleur series since they could follow along with the lessons as they go through them.  I've been using the lesson-by-lesson vocab list posted elsewhere on this forum to try and pronounce all of the new words before each lesson and I find it helps.  There are some bits of the 3rd edition that are different as well (Да нет is gone from lesson 4 for example) as well.  After Lesson 18, I'll just stick with changes/additions since you've already got the rest pretty well covered.   Maybe there should be a seperate thread for the three different levels of the lessons?  What do you think? 
> Scott

 That's fair enough since this thread is already so massive.  Posting up all 3 levels in one thread is no problem once they've been finalized, but the process of posting each lesson and getting it checked takes quite a few posts.  I'll make a new thread and post my future Level I lessons there.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Пожалуйста, вот мои документы. - Please, here are my documents.   Does Pimsleur really translate that as 'Please, here are my documents?'  I couldn't imagine ever saying that (in English) unless I was pleading with someone, i.e., "Please let me in!  Please, here are my documents."  If you're just handing over your documents because the man at customs asked for it, I'd think 'Пожалуйста, вот мои документы' would be translated 'Certainly, here are my documents' or 'Of course, here are my documents.'

 That's the way they say it on the lesson.  There are some more that don't sound right in English.  As you will find out.

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether        Originally Posted by Grogs        Originally Posted by fortheether  Grogs,
>     Here is level 1 in the proper order.  If you have any changes or additions to the notes please post them. 
> Scott   Спасибо Scott. 
> I've got lessons 1-9 broken down by lesson, so I'll start posting them up shortly.  That would probably be useful to anyone starting on the Pimsleur series since they could follow along with the lessons as they go through them.  I've been using the lesson-by-lesson vocab list posted elsewhere on this forum to try and pronounce all of the new words before each lesson and I find it helps.  There are some bits of the 3rd edition that are different as well (Да нет is gone from lesson 4 for example) as well.  After Lesson 18, I'll just stick with changes/additions since you've already got the rest pretty well covered.   Maybe there should be a seperate thread for the three different levels of the lessons?  What do you think? 
> Scott   That's fair enough since this thread is already so massive.  Posting up all 3 levels in one thread is no problem once they've been finalized, but the process of posting each lesson and getting it checked takes quite a few posts.  I'll make a new thread and post my future Level I lessons there.

 If you want to make one document with what's been done already and you just add/correct etc. as you go.  That would be fine.

----------

